#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-29
<xortim> new to QML and have some questions, i'm sure they're simple if anyone has time to take a stab at them
<Nimble> you never asked your questions, xortim...
<Nimble> lol
<dholbach> good morning
<eniac> Hello all :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please ensure you review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cleanup-public-plugin/+merge/175855 today?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: hey, I’m writing some QML test cases, and I was wondering if there’s a way to inject a long press event?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I'm sure there is altough I never needed it so far
 * mzanetti searches
<oSoMoN> I’m seeing mousePress() and mouseRelease(), but I don’t know how to do a sleep() in JS
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: wait(200)
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: wait() is a member of TestCase {}
<oSoMoN> cool, I guess that solves it
<oSoMoN> thanks mzanetti
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> yw
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: did you see the tutorial I created?
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: yes, I started there, very good resource
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: that has a helper.js which offers a method called "findChild()". That's really what you want I'd say. Imho that should even be upstreamed into Qt
<oSoMoN> makes sense
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: FYI: in lp:unity8 in tests/utils/modules/Unity/Test/UnityTestCase.qml you'll fine more such helpers. I guess especially mouseFlick() could be of interest for you
<oSoMoN> mzanetti: thanks for the pointer, I’ll look into those
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Tiger Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: hey, I suggested a different solution than the one you proposed in https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/webbrowser-app/content-orientation/+merge/177133, can you please review and implement it if it looks good to you?
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: cool, i'll have a look
<mauriziopz> hi all
<mauriziopz> Just a question... what are the rules for the software center with Adult apps?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nerochiaro: pong
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hi, do you have some time to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverse-mouse-area-move-allowed-on-clicks/+merge/176362 and let me know what you think ? I tested it and solves all the issues we were having in notes-app but maybe there's some stuff i am missing that might cause problems
<zsombi> nerochiaro: will check it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hopefully if there's something wrong i can fix it between today and tomorrow and we can get that merged. the notes-app is really broken without that fix and has been that way for quite a while now
<zsombi> nerochiaro: everything seems to be OK... it is stupid that MA emits clicked even though the mouse got moved.. I know this issue has been debated pretty long on QML ML/chats...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: let's get it in!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i don't see why it's stupid. not allowing movement makes taps not working properly because people with grubby hands like me can't be very precise when tapping and htere's always some movement
<zsombi> nerochiaro: :) I understand your motivation, but taps converted to mouse events are also inaccurate, so instead of mouse press/release those should be handled as touch events, then we would have better separation on gestures... never the less, since we get 'em as mouse events, the press+move+release=click suits well, so I'll approve your changes. Soon we must extend the IMA as if we make them public (which is not yet the case) we must
<nerochiaro> zsombi: your message got cut at ") we mus"
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we must have the move and double click events to be handled too.
<zsombi> nerochiaro: jenkins sais you need fixing, have you checked that?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yes but the failures don't seem related and i tried running AP tests on the device too and get more unrelated failures. i actually would like your opinion on the jenkins issue
<zsombi> nerochiaro: jppiiroinen: huhh?? don't get what is wrong there: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1254/? JP, could you give us a hand?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: have you merged with trunk? seems this is an old stuff
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I mean recently...
<zsombi> jppiiroi1en: ^^
<jppiiroi1en> nerochiaro, zsombi: i will retrigger the build for that too to see if that reproduces itself
<zsombi> jppiiroi1en: cool! thx
<nerochiaro> zsombi: no, haven't merged with trunk in a week
<nerochiaro> zsombi: need me to do it now ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not sure, haven't been here in the past 3 weeks :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: but JP kicks jenkins now, let's see what that brings
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<nerochiaro> jppiiroi1en: is the CI job still running on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverse-mouse-area-move-allowed-on-clicks/+merge/176362 ? it's taking quite a while
<jppiiroi1en> nerochiaro: i have some vpn issues.. i am unable to connect to that network at the moment
<jppiiroi1en> oh now it works..
<nerochiaro> jppiiroi1en: zsombi: it looks after the rebuild jenkins is even more angry than before (in ways that seem unrealated to the specific MR)
<nerochiaro> jppiiroi1en: zsombi: i mean about this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inverse-mouse-area-move-allowed-on-clicks/+merge/176362
<jppiiroi1en> weird
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can we have a brief test on mumble to see if my new hadset works ?
<AskUbuntu> DIY remote desktop to android smart phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/326044
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sorry I missed your request, we can now
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: would one of you guys have some time today to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/close-tabs/+merge/177340 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok I can
<oSoMoN> thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm on mumble in the meeting room but I don't see anyone else
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: read your email
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: joining to test your headset
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i meant for testing the headset
<gusch> oSoMoN: I approved, but added a comment
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, I commented back
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/contentOrientation/+merge/177390
<om26er> renato, Hey!
<_5m0k3> Anybody see anything missing from my branch?  If not, I'll add it to the wiki to try to get it added to the collection PPA.  https://code.launchpad.net/~brad-4/esv-bible/main
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, if you’re still around, would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/close-tabs/+merge/177418 ? there was some sort of "soft" conflict when the plugin cleanup was merged, and the asset didn’t go where it should have…
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<timp> a bunch of autopilot tests fail for me on UITK
<timp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5925749/
<timp> ^am I executing it wrong? Or are our tests broken?
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey, would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/readme-coverage/+merge/177422 ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, approved ;)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: are you gonna merge it?
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke: I was waiting for your approval, I just top-approved it, it should be merged soon
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: awesome thx
<om26er> boiko, hey
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, can you review this please https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/ensure_keyboard_visible_before_typing/+merge/177437
<om26er> boiko, bfiller asked me to fix that, since that test is failing on the qa dashboard
<boiko> om26er: ok, I will just wait for CI to run before approving, ok?
<om26er> boiko, yes, sure
<boiko> om26er: on a side note, you are aware that the KeyboardRectangle is being obsoleted really soon, right? there is a property on MainView now to have the applications anchored to the keyboard
<boiko> om26er: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html#anchorToKeyboard-prop
<om26er> boiko, was not aware of that, though I did read that it was a temporary thing in the comment.. once its obsolete I guess our apps will need update then
<om26er> its important to get this fix in today because they won't release the new image unless every test is passing
<boiko> om26er: yes, but then you won't have an easy way to do the same fix as you did in phone-app
<boiko> om26er: I will approve as soon as CI passes, is that fine?
<om26er> boiko, yep, that's fine
<om26er> boiko, we'll investigate a new solution then :)
<boiko> okie dokie :)
<karni> Hi guys. Silly question. Is there cordova specific way to get hold of a text field content?
<_5m0k3> I discovered a packaging issue with my branch.  Should be resolved now.  If you see any other issues that need to be addressed before adding it to the Collections PPA, let me know.  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/GQBe72nmXvk
<boiko> om26er: approved.
<ahayzen> Hi, I'm having issues with binding loops what is the best way to go about debugging these?
<mhall119> karni: I don't think that's a cordova specific issue, can't you just use DOM?
<karni> mhall119: you're right, yes.
<UbuPhillup> can i run system-settings for ubuntu-touch on my desktop, i want to see if its fine translated?
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: yes you can
<UbuPhillup> how?
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings, then run system-settings (without the ubuntu-)
<UbuPhillup> in saucy right?
<nik90> UbuPhillup: yes you would need saucy
<mhall119> UbuPhillup: yes
<UbuPhillup> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<galfly> Can anyone help me with a GTK/glade issue?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-30
<micah2> I'm trying to run Nicholas Skaggs' tutorial on Autopilot and the tests never run for me. Anyone know if there is something wrong with the tutorial or autopilot?
<micah2> It might be operator error on my part, but I've tried follow his instructions, and they aren't too involved....
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Application Indicator for blog | http://askubuntu.com/q/326358
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest42887> Good morning all, happy Paperback Book day! :-D
<Mirv> kalikiana: more u1db-qt stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/u1db-qt/fix_copyright_add_bootstrap_wrapandsort/+merge/177533
<kalikiana> Mirv: nice stuff. I notice that yahoo stuff is needed for the uitk as well, it has the same file
<Mirv> kalikiana: oh, a good catch, I'll handle addition of that
<kalikiana> cool
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | 30th July is Docviewer hackday: http://bit.ly/16gwmtO | Bugs in Docviewer: http://bit.ly/1e7PtXQ | Docviewer Blueprint: http://bit.ly/18OCqgK
<Laney> how do I detect whether there's a data connection? Is asking NM enough?
<Laney> same question for location detection
<Laney> I guess the latter will be QtLocation when that's implemented
<Mirv> Laney: I'm no expert, but I do know that the data connection is enabled via NM, so asking it should then sound like enough
<Laney> Mirv: I think I'll implement that for now
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/crash-history-db/+merge/177552 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<AskUbuntu> How long does it take for a proprietary software to get reviewed to Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/326432
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<om26er> gusch, ping
<gusch> om26er: pong
<om26er> gusch, did you see Bill's email
<om26er> gusch, from the logs it seems that's an autopilot issue
<gusch> om26er: yes - for me it looks like the app crashed, or the connection got lost
<gusch> om26er: I'd say the same - rather loosing the connection, and an autopilot issue
<gusch> om26er: but I have no further idea - was hoping you would have ...
<om26er> gusch, I don't know much further, tried pinging thomi but he may not be online
<om26er> we are re-running those tests and thing could be back to normal
<gusch> om26er bfiller ok - so please continue to ping thomi and find the issue - thx
<bfiller> om26er: in meeting with thomi now
<gusch> nerochiaro: approved (and restarted jenkins)
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<nerochiaro> gusch: oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-zoom-toolbar-margins/+merge/177589 one more bugfix
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: do you know how to launch the app from a shell ? i used to be able to do it but now it complains that it can't find the display anymore
<gusch> nerochiaro: do you use --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/application/camera-app.desktop ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: approved
<nerochiaro> gusch: yes
<nerochiaro> gusch: i use that cmd line
<gusch> nerochiaro: and you are running as user phablet?
<nerochiaro> gusch: ah no, root, the default when you log in. good catch
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> om26er: hey
<om26er> oSoMoN, can you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/webbrowser-app/improve_chrome_reveal_logic/+merge/177593
<om26er> oSoMoN, there was a failure in utah where it was not able to reveal the chrome due to some reason, I have simplified the chrome reveal logic and also added a retry if the chrome is not revealed with the first attempt
<om26er> I will create another branch to replace pointing_device.move() and click() into  click_object()
<oSoMoN> om26er: I don’t think retrying is a good idea, it will only hide bugs, not help resolve them
<om26er> oSoMoN, I can revert the last commit, if you say
<oSoMoN> om26er: yes please
<om26er> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> om26er: I added a couple of comments to your MR
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu - phone OS | http://askubuntu.com/q/326545
<om26er> oSoMoN, fixed everything per your suggestion
<oSoMoN> om26er: I thought you were going to address the click_object() changes in a separate branch?
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes, but it was simple enough so I did that in this one
<om26er> oSoMoN, its not unrelated to previous work in the branch as that is also cleaning up the code
<oSoMoN> om26er: yeah… I would have preferred to have that in 2 separate branches, but now that it’s done let’s not waste time splitting the changes
<om26er> oSoMoN, thanks
<wellsb> How do I register a cpp class in QML?  I know I need to use qmlregistertype, i just don't know where i need to put that line
<timp> wellsb: I think the cleanest way to do it is to create one class that extends QQmlExtensionPlugin, and load all the classes that you like to expose to QML from there.
<timp> wellsb: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/plugin.h and
<timp> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/plugin.cpp as example
<mhall119> seb128: have you had a chance to package the new poppler today?
<seb128> mhall119, hey, you need to subscribe to saucy-changes ;-)
<seb128> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/0.24.0-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> I'm subscribed to too much already
<mhall119> seb128: will it build for Raring, Quantal and Precise?
<mhall119> if so, I'd like to put it in the SDK or Core Apps PPAs for those releases
<seb128> mhall119, no
<mhall119> what's blocking that?
<seb128> mhall119, well, it would probably build, but they changed apis in libpoppler (like every cycle), it's going to break cups, latex, xpdf, etc etc
<mhall119> oh, ew
<seb128> so you need to port all those apps to the new api
<seb128> we do that in saucy
<seb128> but I'm not going to backport that stack of apps to older series
<mhall119> ok
<AskUbuntu> Can i create ubuntu desktop apps in java? | http://askubuntu.com/q/326588
<AskUbuntu> How to get QML syntax highlighting in gedit? | http://askubuntu.com/q/326624
<dudethatlovestoh> Hello there I am tring to build unity8 and am having some issues.  How to tell cmake or ninji to install into /usr  I have tried mkdir build cd build ; cmake -DCAME_INSTALLPREFIX:PATH=/usr  but it is not installing all the libs what gives broseph ?
<dudethatlovestoh> sorry I missed a _ in ther e
<dudethatlovestoh> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr
<dudethatlovestoh> who knew that a day would turn into a week lol
<dudethatlovestoh> There are 168 issues with building this
<dudethatlovestoh> that is what qtcreator says
<dudethatlovestoh> but back to the 1st question why is it not installing to where I tell it to ?
<dudethatlovestoh> I guess I could knife around with some ninjia's
<dudethatlovestoh> we all know that we can not make anomous struts but people still do WTEF
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-31
<Raf> How can I help with YouTube? How much dev knowledge is needed?
<dholbach> good morning
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | 31st July is Terminal hackday: http://bit.ly/19wCX6H | Bugs in Terminal: http://bit.ly/1cn8DL3 | Terminal Blueprint: http://bit.ly/15uU5W9
<oSoMoN> gusch_: hey, quick and trivial MR up for review, when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/unskip-autopilot-test-special-chars/+merge/177747
<shrimp> hello
<shrimp> how can ubuntu-touch can support sprd phone?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day! :-D
<WebbyIT> mhall119, hi :) I have a doubt about a copyright: we have a MR in u-calc with a file that is equal in rss app. In the copyright there is "This file is part of ubuntu-rssreader-app.", We have to change it?
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I have troubles in running the test on maguro - so I trust you, and top approve
<oSoMoN> gusch_: thanks. what sort of troubles are you having?
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I guess I messed up, when trying to abort a running test
<oSoMoN> gusch_: then just shell into the device, use ps -ef to identify the autopilot process, and kill it
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I rebootet and got some strange traceback (for the serve it seems)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<gusch_> oSoMoN: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-focus-opacity-eventually/+merge/177765
<oSoMoN> gusch_: sure
<oSoMoN> gusch_: it’s fishy that the CI autopilot tests passed… needs fixing
<oSoMoN> gusch_: could it be that the tests being run are not those of the generated packages? I’ve had a similar issue in the past with the browser
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I'm relying on jenkins to run the tests (to save me some time), but it runs the wrong one?!? wtf
<oSoMoN> gusch_: not sure, just a guess, you might want to look at the detailed log to check the version of the packages being installed
<WebbyIT> mhall119, hi :) I have a doubt about a copyright: we have a MR in u-calc with a file that is equal in rss app. In the copyright there is "This file is part of ubuntu-rssreader-app.", We have to change it?
<hallino1> Hello guys.. I'm newbie and it's my first and best time to get in in this fantastic project :)
<om26er> mhall119, hi
<coursar> hi to all. does someone try to use ubuntu-ui-toolkit port for windows (https://github.com/edwardoid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-win) ?
<mhall119> hi om26er
<om26er> mhall119, the Unity Web API Reference does not open here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<om26er> 404 Not Found
<mhall119> om26er: thanks, fixed it
<om26er> cool
<WebbyIT> mhall119, hi :) I have a doubt about a copyright: we have a MR in u-calc with a file that is equal in rss app. In the copyright there is "This file is part of ubuntu-rssreader-app.", We have to change it?
<mhall119> hey WebbyIT, can you send me a link to the MR?
<WebbyIT> mhall119, sure :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dgadomski/ubuntu-calculator-app/relative-time-formatting/+merge/177651
<mhall119> WebbyIT: if it's copied from the rss reader, then leaving that header is fine
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^ this might be something to consider for the SDK itself, this dateutils.js is general enough that many apps might want it
<WebbyIT> mhall119, ok, thanks, so I'm going to approve it
 * bzoltan is wondering.. who? What? When?
<mhall119> bzoltan: there's a small dateutils.js that's now being shared between the calculator and rss reader core apps
<mhall119> it currently just converts a datetime diff to plain text
<bzoltan>  mhall119:  that sounds handy
<mhall119> but we had discussed building a process to include things like that in the SDK, and this seemed like a good candidate
<bzoltan>  mhall119:  to be frank, we have not gave much thought to the question of how to centralize and distribute js functions like this.
<bzoltan>  mhall119:  But it should be doable
<mhall119> zsombi: back from holiday?
<gusch> om26er: can you check, why jenkis passed that autopilot test? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-focus-opacity-eventually/+merge/177765
<zsombi> mhall119: yep :)
<om26er> gusch, looking, so we don't want the test to pass ? ;)
<mhall119> zsombi: \o/
<mhall119> zsombi: are you able to start work on the alarm API?
<zsombi> mhall119: already working on that
<gusch> om26er: no - my test code there is bogus (I won't push the fix, before I know why it passed, although it clearly shouldn't)
<mhall119> \o/ again!
<om26er> gusch, seems the package was installed from the ppa instead of the one that was build with your branch
<om26er> gusch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932891/
<gusch> om26er: how can this happen?
<gusch> om26er: and how can we prevent this from happening again
<WebbyIT> yeah, great zsombi :) nik90 will be happy  :D
<om26er> gusch, I am not sure yet, I could do some apt-pinning to make sure the local repository always gets the priority
<om26er> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> hey om26er
<zsombi> WebbyIT: let's see how happy he will be :) not sure whether the backend is ready for us.. renato said he will work on that starting somewhere next week, so we will do this together
<om26er> mzanetti, remember the last time when the package that was installed in generic-mediumtests-runner was the one from the ppa instead of the local build ?
<om26er> mzanetti, that's happening again
<WebbyIT> zsombi, cool!
<om26er> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1475/console
<mzanetti> om26er: merge trunk
<om26er> gusch, ^
<mzanetti> om26er: gusch: if trunk has a higher version number and is already released, apt will pick that one
<WebbyIT> mhall119, I had an idea, maybe it's a stupid thing, but I would like to know your opinion... it's something for the future
<WebbyIT> mhall119, we can do something like a tutorial for the first start of an app, with a little popup with basic functions (eg, in calc, touch here to insert a label), I think can be useful for new users
<om26er> mzanetti, thanks :)
<mzanetti> om26er: gusch: your development branches version should always be >= the released one
<gusch> om26er mzanetti: not cool
<gusch> om26er mzanetti so I always have to merge trunk before pushing
<mhall119> WebbyIT: it might, though I think it would be better if it was intuitive enough that people could figure it out
<mzanetti> gusch: if you have some regexp-fu at hand to blacklist versions higher than the one with "autopilot" in its name for apt, let me know
<mhall119> having the pencil icon, for example, is a pretty strong hint that you can edit those lines on the calculator, but it doesn't necessary hint that it's editing labels instead of the number
<gusch> mzanetti om26er what about using dpkg instead of apt-get?
<mzanetti> gusch: om26er: thinking more about it... this job actually does merge with trunk
<mhall119> so maybe having a different icon that is a pencil and the letter A together would be a better clue that it's editing text
<WebbyIT> mhall119, so I think we have to work on this side, because we have something not very clear, like editing icon
<mzanetti> gusch: dpkg doesn't install dependencies
<gusch> mzanetti: but that could be separately
<mzanetti> gusch: how?
<hallino1> Hello nik90 , I'm new on ubuntu touch and I want learn by start with some easy app.. I ping you because my friend (PaoloRotolo) told me that you're really helpful .. Thanks if you can help me :)
<gusch> mzanetti: there for sure is a apt-get command ...
<hallino1> Oh, hey guys! :)
<mhall119> hi hallino1
<WebbyIT> mhall119, yeah, we have design meeting on friday, I'll ask to designers :)
<gusch> mzanetti: in worst case install via apt-get, and then install again via dpkg
<hallino1> Hey mhall119 , how things going?
<mzanetti> gusch: unfortunately there isn't... I've spend a freakin week to figure how to automatically install packages with dependencies
<mhall119> hallino1: good
<hallino1> Nice mhall119 :)
<mhall119> hallino1: there's a getting started guide you can follow here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<mzanetti> gusch: yeah... the downgrade with dpkg might work indeed
<mzanetti> om26er: mind trying that? ^
<hallino1> mhall119, thanks friend, i'm reading :P
<mzanetti> om26er: leave the apt-get install stuff as is, and when that is done, use dpkg -i do downgrade to the local package files again
<mhall119> balloons: I also have a series of blog posts about the different core apps and what needs to be done on them: http://mhall119.com/
<hallino1> mhall119, ah just one thing.. Can ubuntu touch able to "read" with speech an input text?
<hallino1> (Sorry for my bad english :( )
<om26er> mzanetti, why not apt-pinning then ?
<gusch> om26er: and for testing, you can run that MR :)
<mhall119> hallino1: the shell/HUD has some support for that, using pocketsphinx, but none of the apps do
<hallino1> Oh thanks mhall119 .. I asked this because I have a really nice idea that can beat up iOs and Android.. And this will be really helpful for people who need
<mzanetti> om26er: tbh my apt-skills are not as good as they should be.. if you manage to do that with pinning, feel free. I remember I ran into some issue with that too so I had to bump the version number to "+autopilot"
<mzanetti> om26er: well, I guess one last-resort hack would be to bump the major version number for the autopilot job.
<hallino1> mhall119, and maybe can be a core app :)
<om26er> mzanetti, with apt-pinning we give higher priority to the local repository, so that way we'll make sure to install packages that are downloaded from generic-mediumtest-builder
<om26er> that's fully reliable
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... but when external dependencies come in that crapped out at some point. don't remember exact details
<hallino1> And sorry mhall119 ubuntu touch have also something that let me to know the gps position?
<mhall119> hallino1: maybe, we've had several apps that were  written independently then brought into the core apps project
<mhall119> hallino1: you will be able to use the Qt Location API for that
<mhall119> it will use gps or geoip, depending on what's available
<hallino1> mhall119, yeah of course, first I will write then, we will see
<hallino1> mhall119, oh that's cool.. Thanks again :)
<hallino1> mhall119, oh my God, the speech it's fantastic (I saw video).. And for let ubuntu touch speak maybe a text?
<hallino1> With google I can't find anything
<om26er> gusch, I have pushed the fix and re-ran that job, now expect it to fail
<gusch> om26er: cool
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/+junk/jenkinsTestOnDevice
<gusch> oSoMoN: you can test it like this: jenkinsTestOnDevice.py http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/gallery-app-saucy-armhf-ci/185/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<gusch> oSoMoN:  to review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-toolbar-reveal/+merge/177824
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - although I got 22 errors out of 23 - hmmmm
<gusch> oSoMoN: omer fixed to run always the correct test, so I pushed the fix for https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-focus-opacity-eventually/+merge/177765
<oSoMoN> gusch: about to leave in 5min max, I can check that the code looks ok, but won’t have time to run the tests on my device
<gusch> oSoMoN: no worries - let's do it tomorrow
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi! you must know about the unity8 shell autopilot tests that when those tests run a new instance of unity is started, we'd want to make sure there is only 1 unity running, how does it feel to stop unity for that ?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Hi :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, I'm trying to add a dialog before deleting an alarm preset (or a city) like "Are you sure that you want to delete this preset?"
<PaoloRotolo> I think that an item can be deleted too simply (with a wrong gesture)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: That needs a confirmation from the design team.
<PaoloRotolo> oh, ok..
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: But I will ask the designers tomorrow
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Do you want to join the meeting tomorrow?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nice :) BTW, what they said about laps?
<nik90> I remember there were 2 questions you wanted to raise with the design team?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I couldnt ask them last week about the laps since the designer was off sick.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, that would be great :D
<nik90> So we can ask these 2 questions tomorrow.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nice, it's a IRC meeting right?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: no its on G+ Hangout
<PaoloRotolo> is it*
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: tomorrow at 16:00 UTC
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: is that okay?
<PaoloRotolo> oh, I'm afraid that I can't join it. I brought a new desktop computer the last week (the old was a laptop with microphone incorporated) and now I'm without microphone/webcam
<PaoloRotolo> I can use the chat instead
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: you can type your questions and also more importantly listen to the conversations.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Do you want to check now with me if you are able to join a google hangout?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok, thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, you've to talk very slowly. I've a lot of problems with spoken English :P
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: no worries. Give me a minute. I need to fix my hangout.
<PaoloRotolo> I never spoken (very) English before (except in my classroom) :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, don't worry, no problems :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Just invited you to my hangout.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, oh, I've to install a plug-in
<PaoloRotolo> one minute
<PaoloRotolo> lol, software center just crashed :/
<AskUbuntu> How can I populate ListItem.ValueSelector with values from model | http://askubuntu.com/q/327079
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Just sent you the invite to your email. Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow :-)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nice, thanks again!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-01
<hawkmentor> h
<hawkmentor> could some one point me the right direction for porting of ubuntu to raspberry Pi.
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> \msg dholbach Good Morning :)
<mihir_> \msg dholbach Good Morning :)
<nik90|Office> WebbyIT, zsombi: Read your conversation yesterday and yes I am excited to see work continue on the Alarms API :-D.
<zsombi> nik90|Office of course it does :) no worries, you were not forgotten, it's just it got scheduled for October release and we couldn't squeeze it into beta release
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Yorkshire Day! :-D
<gusch> oSoMoN: small MR https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-toolbar-reveal/+merge/177824
<oSoMoN> gusch: doen
<oSoMoN> done
<gusch> oSoMoN: pushed an update
<oSoMoN> gusch: you missed a comment it seems (actually the most important one)
<oSoMoN> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-toolbar-reveal/+merge/177824/comments/401133
<gusch> oSoMoN: ooops - I copied that code from one other app, and missed your comment
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | 1st August is Dropping Letters hackday: http://bit.ly/1bN8vqs | Bugs in Dropping Letters: http://bit.ly/13xy59V | Droping Letters Blueprint: http://bit.ly/18TwKCq
<oSoMoN> gusch: would you mind confirming bug #1207233 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207233 in webbrowser-app "Empty domain names in navigation history" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207233
<gusch> oSoMoN: confirmed
<dinkometalac> hello everybody
<dinkometalac> does anyone know
<dinkometalac> if it's possible to change the tab
<dinkometalac> from the code
<dinkometalac> no need
<dinkometalac> i got it
<dinkometalac> :)
<oSoMoN_> gusch: could you please confirm bug #1207291 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207291 in webbrowser-app "Suggestions list dismissed when scrolling it" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207291
<gusch> oSoMoN_: confirmed, but works on my desktop
<gusch> oSoMoN_: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/qtcamera-block-switch/+merge/178035
<oSoMoN_> gusch: when you say it works on the desktop, how do you scroll?
<gusch> oSoMoN_: using the mouse: press, move, release
<oSoMoN_> gusch: weird, I can reproduce on desktop using this method, I thought you might have used the scrollwheel…
<gusch> oSoMoN_: maybe it's the version of webbrowser-app or SDK
<oSoMoN_> maybe
<om26er> oSoMoN_, ping
<om26er> oSoMoN_, you might be interested in bug 1207270
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207270 in Unity 8 "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<oSoMoN_> om26er: thanks, will look into it later today
<oSoMoN> gusch: this is the MR I was mentioning, for when you have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/mainview/+merge/178045
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<boiko> fginther: is CI still running for core-apps? I have seen in an MR of the calculator app that no CI ran there
<boiko> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~dgadomski/ubuntu-calculator-app/relative-time-formatting/+merge/177651
<boiko> fginther: hi, btw :)
<fginther> boiko, hello :-)
<fginther> boiko, jenkins will only automatically trigger -ci jobs if the branch owner is a member of the appropriate launchpad group (i.e. ubuntu-calculator-dev). -autolanding jobs can be triggered if either the branch owner or approver are members of the launchpad team
<fginther> boiko, dgadomski is not a member of the calculator team
<boiko> fginther: ah ok, thanks, didn't know that
<fginther> boiko, you're welcome
<gusch> oSoMoN: code and manual tests look good, but first run of autopilot on the phone failed - checking (again)
<oSoMoN> gusch: which tests failed?
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://pastebin.canonical.com/95341/
<oSoMoN> gusch: ah, I know what it is
<oSoMoN> gusch: your test script is to blame :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: I had the problem before, and forgot to mention it
<oSoMoN> gusch: it installs the packages from the zip file, and then for some reason upgrades the autopilot package (i.e. downgrades it back to the version in the archives)
<oSoMoN> gusch: and that’s very likely because you make it run phablet-test-run with -p (not needed, as we are guaranteed that the autopilot package is installed already)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - cool - thanks for the info
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you check again https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-toolbar-reveal/+merge/177824
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes, in a moment
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: There is no design meeting today. It has been cancelled
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: The designers are in a sprint I think.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90|Office. Oh, ok...
<nik90|Office> yeah I only got to know few minutes back from popey
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<gusch> eod
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, so, when is the next meeting?
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: We are scheduled to have a design meeting every thursday at 16:00 UTC. However it has been cancelled last week and this week.
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I can only assume it to take place next week same time as scheduled
<PaoloRotolo> cool :D
<PaoloRotolo> So we're blocked to add new feature on the clock app, right?
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: yes we are blocked on design
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I am leaving offfice to go home. Will be online in an hour. Bye
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok, bye!
<jono> nik90, hey
<jono> nik90, so we had a discussion today about the alarms API
<jono> nik90, it will be complete and delivered by the end of August
<jono> the work has been assigned
<jono> nik90, what are you blocked on design for?
<nik90> jono: Hi
<nik90> jono: Just got home
<nik90> jono: Regarding design, on a higher level I am blocked on the visual designs for "Alarms", "Adding a timer preset", "Adding an alarm".
<nik90> jono: regarding the alarms API, would that also incorporate support from the platform side as well? I heard zsombi will be implementing the sdk part, however the platform needs to support it as well.
<mhall119> nik90: don't we have wireframes for adding alarms and presets?
<nik90> mhall119: Those wireframes do not hold anymore with the new visual desings. In the case of "Adding a timer preset" those wireframes clash with the visual designs actually
<nik90> mhall119: You can see for yourself. Try adding a timer preset and you will a awkward looking "DONE" text in the middle.
<mhall119> nik90: ah, yeah, I understand what you mean now
<mhall119> that is awkward
<nik90> mhall119: exactly. So in the sense of visual designs, we are blocked on that. The old wireframe has to go unfortunately.
<mhall119> nik90: was there a design meeting earlier today?
<nik90> mhall119: no
<mhall119> nik90: who's the designer you've been working with?
<nik90> mhall119: I asked popey who said that all the designers were in IoL
<nik90> IoM*
<mhall119> nik90: they are
<nik90> mhall119: just saw your other question, I have been working with Lina and Michal primarily.
<mhall119> nik90: ok, I'll send them an email to see if we can get that work done ASAP
<nik90> mhall119: okay
<mhall119> nik90: email sent, hopefully we'll get that unblocked asap
<nik90> mhall119: me too
<om26er> boiko, ping
<WebbyIT> How can I reset a DB created with QtQuick.LocalStorage from terminal?
 * nik90 looks eagerly. Had that question as well.
<nik90> WebbyIT: although if it is the terminal couldn't you just remove the files using "rm"?
<WebbyIT> nik90, maybe, but where is the file?
<nik90> ah that I know
 * nik90 realises he is not in ubuntu at the moment :(
<nik90> WebbyIT: navigate to .local folder in your home
<om26er> salem_, hi
<nik90> WebbyIT: in the folder or inside it you should find a folder called Qt Project
<WebbyIT> nik90, thanks, /share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/QML/OfflineStorage/Databases
<nik90> WebbyIT: yup
<nik90> WebbyIT: I normally delete them to test a new setup for the clock app
<salem_> om26er, hello
<om26er> salem_, 'enable-modem /phonesim' crashes the network manager, even though the simulation works
<nik90> WebbyIT: although I am looking for ways to do that from the qml app itself.
<om26er> salem_, have you tried it recently ?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes, I have a bug for calc app that requires a clean installation...
<salem_> om26er, ah, yes, this is a known bug on saucy. try to remove the data contexts
<WebbyIT> nik90, a reset button? It's a good idea
<om26er> salem_, where to remove ;)
<salem_> om26er, there is a script called remove-contexts
<nik90> WebbyIT: yes :D. Because I noticed several bug reports because of a database change by me codewise. In those cases I like a reset button
<om26er> salem_, if you have it can you email it to me, please.
<WebbyIT> nik90, I have to investigate it for the calc app, if I'll found something I tell you :)
<salem_> om26er, sure
<nik90> WebbyIT: me too :)
<salem_> om26er, done
<AskUbuntu> How to order the Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327597
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-02
<mihir_> Good Morning all :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: good morning
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/empty-domains/+merge/178170 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: btw, thanks for your script to run the tests from a jenkins build, it’s really neat
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm a lazy boy - that's why I write scripts ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: thanks for your help for it
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> oSoMoN: just commented on your bug #1207426
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207426 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "No way to intercept mouse events going to an IMA with another MA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207426
<zsombi> oSoMoN: the test code you attached, does it reproduce the bug on desktop too, or only on the device?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I actually tested it only on desktop
<oSoMoN> zsombi: but I’m seeing bug #1207291 both on desktop and device
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207291 in webbrowser-app "Suggestions list dismissed when scrolling it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207291
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<zsombi> oSoMoN: yep, IMAs filter top-level events... but seems I got a better approach, just I need to rework the IMA a "bit" for that...
<oSoMoN> zsombi: excellent, looking forward to it then
<oSoMoN> zsombi: let me know if I can help testing
<zsombi> oSoMoN: it will be major rework, but I was planning that anyway
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I will need your help on identifying possible regressions... do you have a phone?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ok, I have the tablet, so we can test on both devices
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I'll jump on it, will let U know when to test
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks!
<AskUbuntu> Developing Multi-touch supported apps | http://askubuntu.com/q/327748
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Ice Cream Sandwich Day! :-D
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! http://bit.ly/12Ux0vM | 2nd August is Stock ticker hackday: http://bit.ly/1efNxN3 | Bugs in Stock Ticker: http://bit.ly/15jbrYk | Stock ticker Blueprint: http://bit.ly/1bRoWlH
<PaoloRotolo> Hey nik90 :) Congratulations!
<WebbyIT> popey, ping
<popey> hey WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> popey, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1207679, I have to hide only the last icon or both?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207679 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pencils appear before calculations are made" [Undecided,In progress]
<WebbyIT> popey, because first is for title of the calc, so IMO it can be visible before the calc
<popey> eh?
<popey> oh, i see
<popey> I think it's a design question... I'll add design to the bug to look at it
<WebbyIT> popey, ooookay, thanks
<mihir> popey: Hey !!
<mihir> http://snag.gy/4RvVL.jpg for removing extra spaces for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1198868
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1198868 in Ubuntu UX "[Calculator app] Need more space for calculation labels" [Medium,Triaged]
<mihir> in my machine it didn't make much difference :|
<mihir> shall we merege and then can check on device ?
<popey> mihir: yo!
<mihir> Shall I send MR ?
<mihir> Shall I send MR ?
<popey> just push to lp and I'll branch it and test it
<mihir> Okay sure :)
<jono> popey, do you see a save button on the new event screen in calendar?
 * popey looks
<oSoMoN> hey gusch, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/bookmarks/+merge/178244 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<popey> jono: no
<jono> popey, I filed a bug
<popey> ta
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1206048
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1206048 in Ubuntu Calendar App "No Save button for new events" [Undecided,New]
<jono> popey, cool to see the week view land
<jono> popey, the calendar designs are getting blogged today
<popey> yeah, I have been talking to lina
<mihir> popey: This bug is about the equal sign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203267
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203267 in Ubuntu Calculator App "The equal sign is placed under the result" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> but when we look at our design it says there shouldn't be any sign in resuslt http://ubuntuone.com/6SCbeShDiJCjqxmHvyzDkh
<mihir> popey: could you please confirm wheather should we have (=) equal sign should be there or not ?
<popey> mihir: left a comment
<mihir> I did  already :)
<popey> no, I mean, i did ☻
<popey> with a screenshot
<mihir> Ohh okay sorry :)
<popey> np ☻
<mihir> popey: so now we don't need that right ? because I was in deliema  , design doesn't contain (=)equal sign
<popey> oh i see
<popey> yeah, tbh I would remove the = completely.
<mihir> Hmm...
<mihir> so do we need any confirmation from design team or we can go ahead with removing = completely ?
<popey> I'd confirm with christina
<popey> add a task for ubuntu-ux and I'll ping her with it
<popey> mihir: have pinged her the bug number
<mihir> popey: added for ubuntu-ux project
<mihir> popey:  thank you :)
<om26er> nik90, you around?
<om26er> or WebbyIT ?
<om26er> popey, you do autopilot reviews if you are bribed ?
<nik90|Office> om26er: How can I help?
<om26er> nik90|Office, review please https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests/+merge/178196 :)
<om26er> we need to get the fixes in for autopilot tests to run on touch devices daily
<nik90|Office> om26er: I am in the office. Is it okay if I review it another 3-4 hours?
<om26er> nik90|Office, yes that'd be fine. thanks
<nik90|Office> om26er: np
<gusch> oSoMoN: only minor comments
<WebbyIT> om26er, can I help you?
<om26er> WebbyIT, thanks, nik90 already replied, Needed review for a branch
<WebbyIT> om26er, ok, perfect :)
<WebbyIT> om26er, can I merge https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests or you have to do others fix?
<om26er> WebbyIT, go ahead, I'll propose other changes in a new MR
<WebbyIT> om26er, ok, thanks for the fixes :)
<AskUbuntu> my app is showing twice in the software centre? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327842
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, answered your comments and pushed an update
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<WebbyIT> popey, can you try https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1207677 on your device? It's for #1207677
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207677
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207677 in Ubuntu Calculator App "tapping pencil doesn't give focus to field, and pop up keyboard" [Undecided,In progress]
<om26er> WebbyIT, also https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_pep8_and_more/+merge/178300
<popey> sure can WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> om26er, ok, thanks, I'm going to take a look
<popey> WebbyIT: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1207677 works!
<WebbyIT> popey, good :)
<mhall119> nik90: do you have all the designs you needed?
<nik90|Office> mhall119: yes, I looked at them quickly.
<nik90|Office> mhall119: I still may have some questions or doubts as I start to implement them
<nik90|Office> but that I will ask as and then
<nik90|Office> mhall119: thanks for following up on this. Glad to see the designs finally
<mhall119> no problem
<WebbyIT> popey, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207685 I suppose that the result has to be paste only once, right?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207685 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Tapping a number pastes it each time you tap" [Undecided,New]
<popey> I'm surprised it pastes at all, but yes, it shouldn't repeatedly paste
<nik90> me4oslav: ping
<me4oslav> nik90: biggity boing pong
<ahayzen> danielholm, o/
<danielholm> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> danielholm, hows things?
<danielholm> ahayzen: pretty good.
<danielholm> ahayzen: and you?
<ahayzen> danielholm, yeah gd thx :) better move to the other channel...
<danielholm> yeah. :)
<Elv13> Hi, is it possible to use the purple backgorund in a Phone app? http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/528/u/img/devices/phone-search-results.jpg (sorry if the message posted twice, the SDK irc tab crashed)
<mhall119> Terminal app starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-03
<hallino1> Good morning people
<AskUbuntu> Gradle in 13.04 Ubuntu Launchpad build | http://askubuntu.com/q/328178
<small> I need a small mobile phone screen high configuration 3.2hvga
<abhidoeslinux> Hi people, can i use the ubuntu app development tutorial to create my own app as a final year engineering project?
<danielholm_> hi all, I have a issue with a WebView not expanding on device. anyone else whos had this issue, or any ideas in general?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-04
<weblife> I completed my tutorial  series on working with Node.js and MongoDB with Ubuntu and then deploying to the cloud.  Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anDhGAtbO1U&feature=share&list=PLCTh_XwrphiKQHpqSG8mz_74U0_nrGxar   PDF: http://www.themindspot.com/trunk/tutorial.pdf  (Feedback welcome: Good, bad, and ideas)
<AskUbuntu> Will Ubuntu Touch apps work in Linux / Windows / Mac? | http://askubuntu.com/q/328452
<jono> nik90, around?
<vayctor> hello
<hallino1> Hey guys, have problem with list :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-28
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey_, Ubuntu App Cats? Oh brother...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :~]
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, tell me something unique about yourself.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or random
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or whatever :)
<dholbach> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, like, what colour is your cat?
<dholbach> I'm a bit busy right now, sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good enough
<mihir> balloons: ping !!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Milk Chocolate Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: I prefere pure chocolate :p
<JamesTait> I only have dark chocolate here.  Would it be wrong to celebrate milk chocolate day with dark chocolate?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, It would be a bitter way to celebrate.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it would be bitter to celebrate with dark chocolate ^_^
<dpm> popey, I'll be 1 minute
<popey> k
<dpm> popey, ok, all set
<popey> dpm: am in the hangout
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there a hangout going on?
<popey> no Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> classroom, or live?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay carry on :P
<davmor2> popey: DanChapman: Number one dekko bug for me right now, sliding up reply on an email that has come from a mailing list only has the email address of the user that sent the mail to the list :(  Bug report shortly if there isn't one already :)
<davmor2> Honest I didn't spend the entire weekend on my phone test honest
<davmor2> s/test/testing
<davmor2> well at least that's what I told me wife anyway, I think she believed it as much as you guys though :(
<DanChapman> davmor2, :-D yes at the moment it basically does a kind of "reply all" action based on the FROM, CC & BCC lists and is indeed annoying for ML's since dekko should really be using the Reply-To header instead. Bug report would be great thanks :-D
<davmor2> DanChapman: will do as soon as I finish the blocker emails
<popey> dpm: thanks! :D sorry for cutting in the middle of your sentence ☻
<dpm> popey, np, just saying welcome back ;)
<davmor2> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1349365 all yours chap :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349365 in dekko "Impossible to auto reply to a mailing list" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> davmor2, awesome ... thanks :-)
<dev30> hello is anyone here in the chat
<justCarakas> I don't see anyone in the user list
<dev30> I have a question about programming for the ubuntu platform
<justCarakas> shoot
<dev30> Can you use java to program your applications for ubuntu?
<dev30> The reason I ask is becausethis the language I'm learning.
<dev30> Also, I see that the sight is pushing for html 5 and QML.
<dev30> site
<dpm> hi dev30, java is not supported. You could theoretically use it, but it's not supported for Ubuntu apps
<dev30> ok, so I need to learn QML
<dev30> ok
<dev30> Thanks, Artmello I'm going to call it a day.
<nik90> renatu: ping
<t1mp> who should I be asking for help with writing unit tests?
<t1mp> I wonder if there is a way to check that setting a property in qml produces a warning message
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can someone try my click package on phone? https://yadi.sk/d/ilqqMKz1Y3J4j
<justCarakas> qtros what does it do ? I can maybe try it at home if I remember
<qtros> justCarakas hello) It's cloud storage client)
<justCarakas> qtros: for what cloud ?
<nik90> popey: hey, welcome back :) Had a fun vacation?
<popey> yo! yes, thank you!
<popey> hows it going?
<popey> lots of email to catch up on ☻
<nik90> going good
<nik90> I can imagine
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you know if it's possbile to write a qml unit test for a compnent that imports webbrowserapp.private ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s probably not easy to achieve, which component are you thinking about?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-simplify-address/+merge/224298 I basically just decided that instead of messing around with regular expressions I would just leverage QUrl to parse urls and extract the domain from it. So I wrote a small C++ helper and exposed it to QML
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and import it from AddressBar.qml
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but that requires importing webbrowserapp.private
<nerochiaro> whcih works but not in tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, looks like you just reinvented a simpler version of src/app/webbrowser/domain-utils.h
<oSoMoN> (it’s not exposed to QML yet, but could easily be)
<nik90> kalikiana: I would need read access to the document you send me :)
<nik90> s/send/sent
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how would you expose that to QML without requiring importing webbrowserapp.private
<nerochiaro> ?
<qtros> justCarakas Yandex.Disk
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m not saying that it can be exposed to QML magically, just saying that this new code (mostly) duplicates some existing code
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm happy to fold both into one, but I don't know how to expose it to QML without requiring that import. I'm asking for help on it :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well afaik there are only two ways to expose something to QML from C++, either by registering a new component type, or by setting a property on the global context, and in your case the former looks like the correct way to implement it, so not sure qml unit tests can easily be written for it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but the problem is also that it will break existing tests that import addressBar so it's not a good solution. why wouldn't exposing things in the global context a good idea in this case ? it might not be the cleanest possible thing to do but it should work
<qtros> oSoMon don't forget about singleton type ;)
<nerochiaro> qtros: what do you mean ? qml doesn't have singletons, does it ?
<oSoMoN> qtros, right, that one too, but it needs to be registered into a module and imported, pretty much like a non-singleton type
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it does
<qtros> nerochiaro C++ can register singleton
<qtros> oSoMon you are right too ;)
<nerochiaro> how do you use it from QML ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-definetypes.html#registering-singleton-objects-with-a-singleton-type
<qtros> nerochiaro something like "MySingletonName.myMethod()"
<nerochiaro> ok so it's like context objects just more namespaced
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: actually exposing the helper object in the context won't solve our problem, because it won't be available in tests anyway
<nerochiaro> bleh, yet another case where a problem is solved simply and then a ton of time is spent on the tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, actually, thinking about it more, you might be able to modify the QML test runner (see tests/unittests/qml/CMakeLists.txt) so that it registers the types we’re interested in before running the tests
<oSoMoN> :q
<oSoMoN> argh, wrong window
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the c++ source for the test runner is tests/unittests/qml/tst_QmlTests.cpp
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: all it does is to call QUICK_TEST_MAIN. doesn't leave much room to add anything else
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, man, I’m giving you clues, I’m not gonna do the whole research for you, have a look at how QUICK_TEST_MAIN expands and whether there’s a way to plug something in there
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yeah, i'm doing just that, no worries
<kalikiana> nik90: dude, use the right google account :-)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry if it sounded i wasn't doing my homework
<nik90> kalikiana: ? :P
<nik90> kalikiana: sure give me one with @canonical.com :D
<kalikiana> nik90: hmm I'll try again to add you, thought I had. just my typical problem is I got 3 accounts and it likes to use the wrong one :-P
<nik90> kalikiana: hehe..make sure you try krnekhelesh@gmail.com
<kalikiana> nik90: what's the inital k for?
<nik90> kalikiana: that's my last and middle name (Kandasamy Ramananthan)
<kalikiana> ah that makes sense
<kalikiana> nik90: btw you should've gotten email with the g+ doc
<nik90> kalikiana: yup got it. Looking at doc now
<kalikiana> cool
<nik90> t1mp: hey, everytime I use the add icon, I get the following console message,
<nik90> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon.qml:85:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/add
<nik90> t1mp: it isn't critical since I can see the icon, but still annoying to see it
<kalikiana> nik90: do you have suru-icon-theme installed?
<nik90> kalikiana: I do
<nik90> kalikiana: this is while running on the phone
<kalikiana> oh
<kalikiana> hmmm
<t1mp> nik90: I don't see an 'add' icon when I do dpkg -L suru-icon-theme|grep add
<t1mp> nik90: wait, I do see add.svg :)
<t1mp> nik90: do you have that file as well?
<nik90> :)
<nik90> t1mp: well i just did name: "add"
<nik90> t1mp: I presume I wouldn't have it add .svg to tit
<t1mp> nik90: the name is converted internally to an icon in the theme
<nik90> it*
<t1mp> nik90: no you don't need to add an extension, it should be auutomatic when you set the "name" of the icon, not the "source"
<t1mp> actually you can only set the name at the moment :)
<nik90> t1mp: ok I may have found a way to reproduce it. It seems when I dynamically increase the size of the icon I get that error
<nik90> t1mp: if I set a constant width and height I dont see that message
<t1mp> Saviq: ^ may be related to the icon source problem that we encountered
<t1mp> nik90: interesting
<t1mp> nik90: do you only get the bug on the phone?
<nik90> t1mp: no I get it on utopic desktop as well
<t1mp> nik90: hmm
<t1mp> nik90: looks like the warnings we get here at the bottom https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-i386-autolanding/219/console
<t1mp> QWARN  : components::Icon::test_name() file:///tmp/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-0.1.49+14.10.20140715bzr1130pkg0utopic219/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Icon11.qml:35:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/search
<t1mp> nik90: that's part of this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-icon-source-property/+merge/224122
<t1mp> nik90: can you report a bug for that with a small test program to reproduce it?
<nik90> t1mp: yup that's the message I get. Sure on it
<t1mp> nik90: we were stuck with that for a week, and we didn't find a way to reproduce it locally :)
<t1mp> nik90: looks like you found it now
<nik90> t1mp: ooh :)
 * t1mp afk, bbl.
<t1mp> nik90: can you paste the link to the bug in  https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-icon-source-property/+merge/224122 so I can find it when I get back?
<nik90> t1mp: sure
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think we should be good to go with this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-bookmark-timestamp
<t1mp> nik90: thanks
 * t1mp off now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I’ll have another look, thanks
<balloons> mardy, did you have a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905 today?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Fix committed]
<popey> frecel_: hey hey, do you have some time to finish your pdf viewer sometime soon?
<dpm> hi nik90, balloons mentioned you had some cmake issues with the clock reboot. I'm aware of the i18n stuff not being there yet, but was there anything else?
<nik90> dpm: yeah there were some issues regarding running autopilot tests. The contributor built the project using cmake, but couldn't proceed further
<nik90> dpm: also I am not sure how to automatically update the package version depending on the bazaar branch rev no.
<nik90> dpm: I tried implementing that sometime back but got cmake errors and couldn't figure out why
<nik90> dpm: do you know what these custom targets are defined for ? =>http://paste.ubuntu.com/7885429/
<nik90> dpm: Carla (who is working on the ap tests) moved the tests folder but did not update the cmake file. I am guessing this might be the reason why, but not sure what the custom targets were defined for originally'
<dpm> nik90, I don't know, sorry, whenever I've ran autopilot, I've done it manually
<rhuddie> Hi kenvandine, I was wondering if you managed to make any progress with getting the content-hub test exporter landed?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, the reason being we need that to be in place so we can complete one of our high-level user experience test cases
<kenvandine> rhuddie, not yet, but i plan to get back to that after i finish writing tests for the sound panel stuff i just added
<kenvandine> almost done
<rhuddie> kenvandine, great, thanks
<dpm> nik90, ok, I'm about to call it a day, but I'll have a look at it this evening
<nik90> dpm: thnx, I will check with bzoltan1 what the custom targets were about
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, pong
<nik90> ahayzen: hey did you implement a listitem with actions similar to https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18883f09d_011
<ahayzen> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions
<ahayzen> nik90, just waiting on final design/code review and possible this to land before (if i can get it approved first) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/refactor-playlist-db
<nik90> ahayzen: ok
<ahayzen> nik90, we had a slightly different spec...
<nik90> ahayzen: I was looking through the address book which also has the custom swipe to delete
<nik90> not sure which one to go for
<ahayzen> nik90, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1nVsSFstybsOcsu1p9LfuVyYoi9Kuv3GAw7iiWX1QAwY/edit#slide=id.g383df1390_00
<ahayzen> nik90, slide 2 is our main reference
<nik90> ahayzen: ok. Yeah I just need one action which is delete but with a red background. I think I might go with the address book implementation since it is similar to my design spec.
<nik90> ahayzen: this is anyway temporary until post rtm when we get these from the sdk anyway
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah probably best we have a delete on the left and actions on the right
<ahayzen> nik90, exactly
<ahayzen> nik90, and we need reordering as well..so ours comes with alot of stuff
<nik90> ahayzen: ah yes
<ahayzen> nik90, but we should probably try and make the behaviour consistent between us
<ahayzen> ...until the SDK lands :)
<nik90> ahayzen: check out the address book swipe delete to see their behaviour
<nik90> ahayzen: that's what I was asked to do as well by the desingers
<nik90> ahayzen: it has a slight spring like animation when you let go and other little tweaks
<ahayzen> nik90, blimey yeah! springy
<ahayzen> nik90, other than the springy and red...it is similar to ours
<ahayzen> ...but we have the text showing as well
<nik90> ok
<nik90> ahayzen: one more thing before I run of, did you try the fastscroll implementation?
<ahayzen> nik90, ah yes it is on our 'list'...but listitem-actions, playlist-db, content-hub, bottomedge support are higher priority atm
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you have a minute, if could provide any hints: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7886366/
<nik90> ahayzen: I tried it today in the clock app. For the most part it works, so when you scroll to say "B", it highlights that in the fastscroll correctly. However when I press on a letter in the fastscroll, it doesn't move to that section.
<ahayzen> nik90, i think Victor looked at it and thought it should be relatively simple todo
<nik90> ahayzen: I will have to talk to renatu about this
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm interesting
<ahayzen> nik90, all i'll say is bottom edge for us is fun :)
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> nearly got it working..but then had this playlist-db chaos to resolve first
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I unpacked the definition of QUICK_TEST_MAIN essentially, if I don't add the qmlRegisterType everythings is ok. I'm probably just missing some loader flag in the CMakeLists.txt but can't find out what
<nik90> ahayzen: ah
<nik90> got to go
 * nik90 afk.bbl
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the undefined reference to symbol suggests you need to add a private module to qt5_use_modules(…) in the corresponding CMakeLists.txt
<oSoMoN> not sure if there is a matching cmake definition for said private module though
<dpm> popey, (or someone else) could you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/readable-root-fix-1331699/+merge/224046 ? It's already been approved by Arto, but I should not really be the one top-approving, as I submitted that branch :)
<popey> done
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> and one more from the red list down :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's strange you have to do so when qmlRegisterType is part of public Qt
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, but it’s not the use of qmlRegisterType alone that triggers the build error
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if i remove it everything is fine. but yes, i guess it's a combination
<svenx> in 14.04, what is the top bar called? i'm trying to find the canonical and current documentation for how to add custom icons up in the right corner
<svenx> they apparently *used* to be called app indicators, but all links on https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/ are dead
<svenx> as far as i can tell, that bar is called the unity "panel", and held within the NUX framework
<svenx> indicators are then yesterday's news..?
<popey> they are indeed called indicators
<svenx> even with unity 7 in 14.04?
<svenx> what's the current link to the documentation for it, do you know?
<svenx> even http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ is dead
<mhall119> svenx: the old API docs are still available at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html
<svenx> mhall119: old, but then also current, i take it ;)
<mhall119> yes, I don't think those APIs have changed since 13.10
<mhall119> thanks for letting us know about the broken links on unity.ubuntu.com, I'll get those fixed
<svenx> mhall119: great!
<svenx> maybe i'm going about this the wrong way.. i guess i'll have problems with actually accessing the $DISPLAY
<svenx> i'm triggering an automatic SD-card sync based on udev rules
<svenx> it will spawn processes under udev, not under my x session.. so i can't add stuff to the GUI willy nilly
<svenx> ubuntu might have a more unity-friendly way of triggering events based on udev .. events
<mhall119> ummmm, I'm not sure how you would go about triggering user-session things from a system-level event
<svenx> okay
<svenx> i've disabled the automount and automount-open things in gconf at least
<svenx> i guess there's loads of dbus magic going on
<mhall119> popey: you might want to get in touch with this guy about working with (or on) the music app: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TuranMahmudov/posts/UT9ebpMETny
<ahayzen> mhall119, yey more people \o/ .... FYI this sounds similar to the use case? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/content-hub-dest-support
<ahayzen> ...which comes from bug 1347444
<ubot5> bug 1347444 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app does not expose download handler" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347444
<mhall119> ahayzen: yeah
<ahayzen> mhall119, we're a little blocked on that at the moment... bug 1205355 .. and we need a way of reloading the mediascanner2 models
<ubot5> bug 1205355 in ubuntu-download-manager "Content-Disposition is not used to get the file name" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205355
<beni_> is working?
<Fish-Guts> hi folks. i am writing a program that needs to include arpa/inet.h. inet.h includes features.h and features.h includes sys/cdefs.h which cannot be found. i have libc6-dev installed and i am runnign gcc 4.8 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<Fish-Guts> any hints?
<Fish-Guts> no one? :(
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<balloons> gerlowskija, howdy
<gerlowskija> Hi.  I think I've got a fix for at least one of the test failures on the event-delete bug I've been working on (Bug 1334883)
<ubot5> bug 1334883 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Deleted events still appear on the day view" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334883
<gerlowskija> oh, that's a nice little feature, didn't know it would autodetect like that.
<gerlowskija> anyway, if I push up the fix, can you retrigger the Jenkins build please?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<elopio> ping boiko: the dialer tests are failing on trunk on because the dialed number is not being formatted.
<elopio> was that an expected change?
<boiko> elopio: hmm, not really, the number should still be formatted
<boiko> elopio: the formatting now depends on the locale, but renato added code to switch to english before running the tests
<elopio> boiko: I'm not sure, but I suspect this is the change that triggered the failures
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/dialer-app/locale-phone-formatter/+merge/226760
<elopio> and I have no idea where that defaultRegion comes from, or how to set it properly for the tests.
<boiko> elopio: it comes from telephony-service I think: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/telephony-service/default-region-based-on-locale
<elopio> ah, I see, nice.
<elopio> boiko: any pointers to where renato set up the tests?
<boiko> elopio: let me find it
<boiko_> elopio: I was sure it got merged, but it seems I'm wrong, let me find where this code was. I saw it on one of renato's MRs
<boiko_> elopio: so, I looked at the backlog and found why we didn't fix it yet: it is because we didn't find a way to fix it on the device
<balloons> gerlowskija, yes I can retrigger jenkins anytime, just ping
<boiko_> elopio: we were trying to just change the language env vars, but for upstart that doesn't work
<elopio> balloons: have you played with upstart and the locale?
<boiko_> elopio: so, for now we are relying on the system being in english for it to work, not ideal, but we didn't have time to investigate further
<elopio> fginther: and you might know, what's the locale on the jenkins utopic runners?
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. I think I did at one point with calendar, why?
<elopio> balloons: because for dialer, we either need to start with the US locale, or we need to format the expected results.
<balloons> elopio, calendar sets it with the fixture;         self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable('LC_ALL', newvalue='C'))
<balloons> elopio, that said, you can do it more the music_app style and set the env var in the upstart call if you wish
<gerlowskija> balloons: Just pushed up the updated branch
<elopio> boiko_: we can set environment variables on desktop, and upstart variables on the phone.
<elopio> but LC_ALL=en_US ./src/dialer-app doesn't seem to get the numbers formatted for me.
<elopio> LANGUAGE=en ./src/dialer-app
<elopio> this works :)
<balloons> gerlowskija, building
<elopio> boiko: I'll make an MP.
<boiko> elopio: nice, thanks!
<gerlowskija> balloons: ugh, I forgot to run pep8 again.  I pushed an update to the branch
<fginther> elopio, en_US.UTF-8
<elopio> fginther: is the LANGUAGE environment variable set?
<fginther> elopio, here's the full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7888666/
<elopio> fginther: thanks.
<elopio> that's weird. Lets see if my branch succeeds.
<gerlowskija> balloons: Hopefully last time I need to ask this, but would you mind retriggering the build on my branch when you see this?
<balloons> gerlowskija, we should add you to the group
<balloons> gerlowskija, set your mp to ready for review
<balloons> gerlowskija, I put you in as a dev, so now jenkins will run on any mp you have set to ready for review
<gerlowskija> balloons: is "set ready for review" the same option as "propose for merging"?  Or is there some option I'm not seeing
<gerlowskija> and, thank you!
<balloons> gerlowskija, check the option at the top that says 'work in progress'
<balloons> click the yellow exclaimation point
<gerlowskija> Nice, will that trigger the build on its own then, or is there something else I can do to set it off?
<balloons> yep, every commit you do to any mp that is set as 'ready to review' will trigger jenkins to build it
<gerlowskija> Ok, looks like it started...I got the email at least ;-p Thanks balloons!
<balloons> you are most welcome
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-29
<snipes> hey could someone help me understand page navigation for a ubuntu touch app
<snipes> i'm wondering whether tabs and a pagestack can be used at the same time
<daker> snipes: AFAIK no
<daker> snipes: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation
<daker> (last paragraph)
<snipes> yeah. i figured
<snipes> i'm trying to have a simple tabbed navigation, but with a clickable button in the toolbar, that leads to a page outside the tabbed navigation
<snipes> any ideas?
<snipes> i'd compare it to a webpage with navigation, but clicking a particular link brings you to an external page
<gerlowskija> snipes: have you tried playing around with a few of the core touch apps and seeing if any of them use a page navigation similar to what you're looking for?
<snipes> not really
<snipes> should i do that in the emulator or sdk
<gerlowskija> well you can install/run the core apps on your desktop w/o an emulator/SDK
<snipes> may i ask how?
<gerlowskija> Haha, let me look through my bookmarks just a sec...
<snipes> lol
<snipes> i remember reading that a while ago, but this is the first i'm looking into app development
<gerlowskija> not sure how familiar you are with tinkering w/ the core apps, so stop me if I'm repeating things you already know...
<snipes> i'm not
<snipes> i'm completely new to qml
<snipes> and bazaar
<snipes> i've done the whole html/javascript thing
<snipes> giving this a go
<gerlowskija> Ok, so this is a pretty good starting point for getting info on the "core-apps": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<gerlowskija> importantly for you right now, there's a list of core apps there.
<gerlowskija> once you see one you want to try out, search for it in apt-get
<gerlowskija> (e.g. sudo apt-cache search calendar-app)
<snipes> sounds like a good approach
<snipes> i've navigated through the ubuntu dev site
<snipes> just jumping through the apis
<gerlowskija> cool.  any other (simple) questions, feel free to ping me on here.  I'm pretty new to QML too though, so I can't help w/ anything other than the basics.  Good luck!
<snipes> thanks
<mhall119> snipes: gerlowskija: the core apps won't be in the default archives, you have to use a PPA to install them: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers
<mhall119> but most you can run from the bzr branch (some need a C++ extension compiled though)
<mhall119> if you're interested in working on them, ping popey during UK working hours, he's the project manager for them
<mhall119> thouch each has it's own page on the wiki linked to above, with instructions for how to get the code and get started with it
<snipes> thanks
<snipes> got the ppa installed
<snipes> i'm just using the core apps as a base right now to get some understanding
<snipes> are the icons that are used throughout the apps available to use?
<snipes> and also, it looks like the weather app does what i'm talking about
<snipes> it has a page that isn't tabbed navigation (to edit your city list) and tabbed navigation (to show the weather, a tab per city)
<fdassdff> ping mhall119
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hello all
<test> hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> test, whats testing?
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> Good morning all :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 12am on the dime
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<imasios> hey, i got some questions regarding devel + cross-compiling some software for aarch64 i, is this the right channel?
<justCarakas> imasios: not sure, but this channel is for app devel for ubuntu touch/next
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, I'd say shoot. At worst, we will direct you to a different channel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> assuming you are working on ubuntu.
<imasios> akiva-thinkpad, yes, im working on ubuntu. but i need to cross-compile a rather large piece of software (with lots of deps) for aarch64
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, This is your software I take it? or are you porting?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, also; what language is this? C++?
<imasios> akiva-thinkpad, my software, yes, it already runs on lots of platforms, its a c/c++ app
<imasios> acutally its the cacao jvm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_O
<Akiva-Thinkpad> your project is the cacao jvm?
<imasios> i do a small part of it
<imasios> my job is to add the JIT compiler for aarch64, but i need a working build first :D
<imasios> i just need some pointers on how to cross-compile such a beast with lots of deps
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is thinking
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, well the first thing is that given how low level that is, this channel is not likely to have the expertise.
<imasios> akiva-thinkpad, my guess was the ubuntu-arm channel, but im not sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, I am just trying to think what ubuntu channel would be good.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, Oh; I would not be surprised; there are quite a few ubuntu chans
<Akiva-Thinkpad> #ubuntu-packaging may have experience with this
<imasios> ok, ty, gonna try some other channels then :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, I can't speak for everyone here, but the expertise in this channel is more likely directed to qml, qt, c++, and varying scripting languages like python.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, try #ubuntu as well; the mods will usually have a good idea where to toss people :)
<imasios> already did, no answer there ^^
<imasios> trying to get a hold of the build specialist at the jvm first anyway, just fallback if he cant help me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> imasios, try askubuntu as well; that would be beneficial to the community, as the question is thus enshrined in a stack exchange
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Although your question is a bit subjective. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<imasios> np, i got some more places where i can ask, tyvm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gl
<popey> imasios: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile that kind of thing?
<imasios> popey, kinda goes in that direction, but i dont acutally wanna cross-compile ubuntu packages
<imasios> popey, but sbuild is deffintley on the list of things to check out for cross-compiling
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, hope you had a good vacation. Missed your shenanigans on Linux Unplugged.
<popey> thanks.
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: hey there
<mihir> popey: hey , how were your holidays ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Rain Day! :-D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, oh you~
<popey> mihir: very good, sunny and relaxing! and no computers ㋛
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<mihir> popey: on Calendar I need your help to confirm some of the bugs, and also your inputs  :- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&orderby=-date_last_updated&start=0
<mihir> popey: great !!
<popey> mihir: ok, will take a look
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !spanish
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dpm> popey, I've got a conflicting call, so I'll have to skip the core apps review call. Could you go through the current list nevertheless? I see a couple of low-hanging fruit branches that could be approved already
<popey> yeah, will do
<dpm> popey, nik90, also, it's taken a bit long, but the clock app reboot MPs are now in http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ too
<dpm> cool, thanks
<nik90> dpm: ooh thnx
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<t1mp> nik90: hi
 * nik90 just blanked out...cant remember what he wanted to ask :/
<nik90> t1mp: oh got it..I updated the MP with a sample program to reproduce the icon theme bug
<nik90> t1mp: was that useful?
<t1mp> nik90: I hope so, I'm just about to get started on searching the cause, so your sample program is a good starting point :)
<t1mp> nik90: did you report a bug also?
<nik90> t1mp: no I didn't report the bug since I thought you might be fixing it in that MP
<nik90> t1mp: will do so in the next minute
<t1mp> great
<nik90> t1mp: one last thing, is it possible to use an abstract button where we show an icon only with a specific color
<nik90> t1mp: I set iconName: "settings" and gave the abstract button some dimensions, but it didn't show the icon
<nik90> t1mp: If I however use Icon{} inside the AbstractButton{} then that works
<t1mp> nik90: AbstractButton has only the API, no visuals, so you would have to put the Icon in there yourself
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..so embedding Icon{} inside AbstractButton{} is the way to go
<t1mp> nik90: to quote the AbstractButton docs:
<t1mp>     This class defines the behavior of the button: it defines the MouseArea
<t1mp>     and the states.
<t1mp>     All components deriving from this class support haptic feedback out of the box.    This class defines the behavior of the button: it defines the MouseArea
<t1mp>     and the states.
<t1mp> nik90: yes, that's the way to go
<nik90> t1mp: thnx
<nik90> t1mp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349769
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349769 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failed to get image from provider Error message seen while using the Icon component" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> nik90: thank you!
<nik90> yw
<t1mp> zbenjamin: when I start QtC, I get this: file:///usr/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/PageLoader.qml:46: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of null
<t1mp> zbenjamin: known bug?
<zbenjamin> t1mp: it seems to be a problem in the upstream welcomepage
<zbenjamin> t1mp: hmm wait its the loader
<zbenjamin> t1mp: probably in one of our welcomescreens then, i need to check if it goes away when I disable our welcomepage
<t1mp> zbenjamin: can you reproduce it?
<zbenjamin> t1mp: file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/develop.qml:93: ReferenceError: pageCaption is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/PageLoader.qml:46: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of null
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/PageLoader.qml:46: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of null
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/PageLoader.qml:46: TypeError: Cannot read property 'height' of null
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/widgets/SessionItem.qml:51: ReferenceError: projectNameText is not defined
<zbenjamin> file:///home/zbenjamin/workspace/qtc-kubuntu-silence/build-qtcreator-Desktop-Debug/share/qtcreator/welcomescreen/develop.qml:93: ReferenceError: pageCaption is not defined
<zbenjamin> load glyph failed err=6 face=0x32e37f0, glyph=2797
<zbenjamin> wow
<zbenjamin> sorry guys
<zbenjamin> seems i did not have the pastebin link in my clipboard
<zbenjamin> t1mp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7893698/
<t1mp> zbenjamin: what should I do with those warnings? looks like you can reproduce the one I got plus you get some more
<t1mp> zbenjamin: what is kubuntu-silence?
<zbenjamin> t1mp: lol i don'T remember why i named it like that, its the source of the kubuntu qtcreator branch and i think i disabled some output in that qtc
<ogra_> a new kind of earplugs
<ogra_> :)
<zbenjamin> hehe
<nik90> bzoltan: just got the update for choosing touch image channel while creating the emulator. sweet!
<bzoltan> nik90: you like it? :D
<zbenjamin> t1mp: you can safely ignore thise warning, it seems everything is still working
<nik90> bzoltan: hell yeah :D
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: run configs for the qml projects is almost done
<bzoltan> nik90:  cool :)  with the latest fixes even the chroot creation/deletion is failsafe
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  my wife is almost happy
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: your wife? ;)
<bzoltan> :D
<nik90> lol
 * zbenjamin keeps back all nasty comments about that ;)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  Kind of thinking about the word of "almost"
<zbenjamin> ah ;)
<nik90> bzoltan: cool. I remember someone having issue with chroot deletion. they should be happy
<kalikiana> nik90: did you get a chance to have a look at the settings API?
<t1mp> zbenjamin: it is ugly and annoying ;)
<zbenjamin> t1mp: 2>/dev/null ;)
<t1mp> zbenjamin: probably you can work around it by adding sth like: yourProperty: otherProperty ? otherProperty.height : undefined
<zbenjamin> t1mp: I don't know by what it is triggered , feel free to invetigate or file a bug, right now i need to get the qml projects to run on the phone
<zbenjamin> :)
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah I looked at all the examples
<nik90> kalikiana: typing the email at the moment
<kalikiana> nik90: rock. thanks a lot for your reply
<nik90> kalikiana: np. thnx for bringing me into that discussion.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think your comments have been addressed in both reviews you were doing for my changes on webbrowser. hope we can finally get everything in
<karni> Hi guys, I'd like to make use of Qt.labs.settings - what package is it in?
<karni> dpm: mhall119: perhaps you might know ↑
<dpm> karni, qml-module-qt-labs-settings
<karni> thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’ll take a look shortly
<dpm> karni, but perhaps you might want to consider using http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/U1db/ instead
<karni> dpm: because Seetings is in labs?
<karni> *Settings
<dpm> karni, ah, no, simply because of the syncing between devices possibilites of U1Db
<karni> ack
<karni> dpm: would you happen to know where Qt.labs.settings are physically stored? (i.e. when I want to reset all of them, I imagine I have to remove the ini file stored somewhere)
<dpm> karni, I don't know, sorry. Perhaps in .cache/$APPID?
<karni> dpm: np, thanks
<qtros> Hi all
<nik90> mzanetti: hey when you got a moment, can you review the c++ part of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings/+merge/228390
<nik90> mzanetti: sry, I cant find anyone else for that
<qtros> Can someone try this click package https://yadi.sk/d/L7z41XNPYCkDV on the phone?
<nik90> qtros: my phone is currently not bootable due to image #155, shall I try on the emulator instead?
<qtros> nik90 if you can)
<qtros> nik90 my worries all about framework version and using of "ubuntu.web 0.2"
<nik90> qtros: ah..my emulator is at #150 which I think should have 0.2
<qtros> nik90 ok, then try, please)
<nik90> qtros: hmm it opens and then immediately closes
<nik90> qtros: can you provide link to source, I can run it on emulator through qtcreator which show provide some console output
<qtros> nik90 easily, here you are: lp:~mrqtros/yad/move-to-rest-api
<qtros> nik90 but fix one line, please: LoginPage.qml, uncomment usage of "ubuntu.web" and comment usage of "QtWebkit", please)
<qtros> nik90 I use QtWebkit on desktop for testing)
<nik90> will do
<nik90> qtros: oh btw since your project is a pure qml+js project, you need to set your arch in manifest.json to all instead of arhmf.
<nik90> qtros: and secondly I get an error [14:57:39] [0729/225738:ERROR:nss_util.cc(93)] Failed to create /home/phablet/.pki/nssdb directory.
<nik90> qtros: does that make sense to you?
<nik90> [14:57:39] [0729/225738:ERROR:icu_util.cc(149)] Couldn't mmap /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/oxide-qt/icudtl.dat
<nik90> qtros: I don't get that error when using Qt Webkit
<qtros> nik90 yep, I removed "arhmf" from final manifest)
<qtros> nik90 nss_util.cc - I don't know what is it)
<qtros> nik90 not my code)
<qtros> nik90 Should I use QtWebkit instead? :)
<qtros> nik90 seems that it's part of chromium
<nik90> qtros: well with qtwebkit, the login page is black. I can see the header and other ui elements
<qtros> nik90 yes, I am right
<nik90> qtros: may be you are missing some permissions perhaps..rpadovani was working on Ubuntu WebView for the reminders app. He is the person to talk to.
<daker> qtros: i think you are missing "webview" permission
<qtros> daker where should I put it?
<nik90> or daker ofc :)
<nik90> qtros: yad.json
<nik90> in the policy group section
<daker> qtros: here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/yad/move-to-rest-api/view/head:/YaD.json
<daker> qtros: and you need to bump "policy_version": 1
<daker> to 1.1 or 1.2
<qtros> daker big thanks!
<qtros> nik90 can you try again?
<daker> 1.1 if you are using ubuntu-sdk-14.04-*
<daker> and 1.2 for ubuntu-sdk-14.10-*
<nik90> sure
<daker> jdstrand: right ?
<qtros> I think that message must be shown)
<qtros> Not runtime error) And in documentation about Ubuntu.Web should be notification about this permission)
<nik90> qtros: that works!
<nik90> https://imgur.com/TlMnWyS
<daker> wow :)
<qtros> nik90 why language is Russian? o_O
<nik90> qtros: erm no idea :P
<jdstrand> daker: right
<nik90> qtros: well I changed it now to english using the language selector at the bottom
<daker> jdstrand: thanks
<qtros> nik90 hmm) Very very strange behaviour)
<qtros> nik90 seems that Yandex itself uses Russian as default without checking user's culture
<nik90> ah
<qtros> nik90 w8, I'll provide test account
<nik90> sure
<qtros> nik90  login ubuntu.showdown, pass ubuntushowdown
<nik90> the emulator is awesome
<nik90> qtros: after logging in, I see this page https://imgur.com/HrQSvW9. On clicking the language selector I do not see english
<nik90> qtros: on pressing the right arrow in the header takes me into the application though
<nik90> https://imgur.com/i0H5gqz
<qtros> Can you provide console output? Seems that you were  redirected to another URL (not to which I expect)
<balloons> mardy, did you have a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1347905?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347905 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Autopilot tests fail to create fake account on device" [Critical,Confirmed]
<qtros> nik90 do you see login page after restart?)
<nik90> qtros: yeah I do
<qtros> nik90 strange)
<nik90> qtros: it could be due to running it on the emulator without installing it, I am not sure
<qtros> nik90 I think that emulator still have browser cache)
<nik90> qtros: couldn't you store the logged in value using qtlocalstorage or u1db?
<nik90> qtros: since the app already knows whether the user logged in or not
 * nik90 bbl
<qtros> nik90 I can, but token can be invalidated by user on another device. So I should check my token before usage. To check token I should make test request. Currently I already make request, if success - go to home folder, if not - show login page)
<qtros> nik90 problem is that I was redirected to the same page on desktop
<qtros> nik90 it's strange, I should find out why)
<qtros> nik90 can you provide an URL with explanations how to install an emulator? :)
<mzanetti> nik90: done
<nik90> mzanetti: replied to it
<nik90> qtros: sure, 1 sec
<nik90> qtros: http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<mzanetti> nik90: ack. one more comment
<nik90> mzanetti: +1 will add the comments
<elopio> ping mardy: can you please review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/launch_fixture/+merge/226851
<nik90> mzanetti: done
<justCarakas> popey: I C U :p
<popey> hehe
<nik90> renatu: ping
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I have one last minor comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-bookmark-timestamp/+merge/224117
<oSoMoN> otherwise it’s good to merge
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok looking into it shortly
<qtros> Does someone from SDK tam here? Seems that I've found a bug in Page layout, here is an screenshot https://yadi.sk/i/7wUC4aCAYMXvp
<qtros> If Page's "flickable" set to null, dialog doesn't fit all free space
<mhall119> qtros: that's a bug for the UITK team, have you filed it?
<qtros> mhall119 no, found it a moment ago)
<qtros> mhall119 I tested only on emulator, on PC all works fine
<mhall119> qtros: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit to file a bug
<qtros> mhall119 but on PC I have 14.04
<mhall119> it might be a bug introduced in 14.10 then
<nik90> qtros: nice you got the emulator working!
<qtros> nik90 ah, yes, thanks! Forgot to say it))
<nik90> qtros: have fun.it is quite handy
<qtros> nik90 yes, sometimes slow, but handy)
<karni> mhall119: nik90: mind giving me a hand? been looking for the new header documentation for 5 minutes, no luck
<karni> I'm interested in backAction
<nik90> karni: it should be there..are you on 14.10?
<karni> nik90: there where :)? I'm looking at developer.ubuntu.com. Yes, I am on 14.10.
<karni> I'm interested in how to use it correctly.
<nik90> karni: I see that the developer.ubuntu.com hasn't been updated ... can you check out PageHeadConfiguration via the qtcreator docs?
<nik90> karni: I specifically added examples for backAction there
<karni> nik90: ah yes, thank you
<mhall119> karni: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadState/
<mhall119> or, as nik90 mentioned, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<nik90> mhall119: can you update http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/ to what we have in qtcreator
<karni> thanks guys
<nik90> mhall119: I added 3 examples in that page. I see it in 14.10 qtcreator but not online
<nik90> np
<mhall119> nik90: sure, let me grab the new packages
<nik90> mhall119: thnx
<nik90> hey my phone is not bootable after the update to #image 155. Is there a way to fix it without having to reflash?
<nik90> popey ^^
<mhall119> nik90: updated
<nik90> awesome
<popey> nik90: pass, i skipped #155. ogra_ ?
<mhall119> nik90: can you adb shell into it?
 * nik90 checks
<mhall119> if so, you can system-image-cli upgrade to r157
 * mhall119 is so happy to finally have another promoted image
<nik90> mhall119: ah ok. btw 157 promoted!
<mhall119> I know :)
<ogra_> popey, what mhall119 said
<nik90> enjoy :D
<ogra_> 155 and 156 are screwed
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<balloons> gerlowskija, pong
<balloons> popey, I haven't forgotten about you.. Pushing all the apps as we speak
<popey> thanks
<gerlowskija> balloons: are tests run in Jenkins using autopilot3/python3?
<gerlowskija> I thought they were, but then I looked at one of my failing builds and noticed it used Python 2.7 (http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1192/artifact/test_calendar_app.xml)
<nik90> ogra_: finally your g+ post for today image will be postive :D
<nik90> s/postive/positive
<ogra_> nik90, so it will :)
<ogra_> nik90, i love the clock reboot btw
<ogra_> was just playing with it today
<nik90> ogra_: will update the package in the store tomorrow. Some cool stuff incoming :)
<nik90> and thnx
<ogra_> cool !
<balloons> gerlowskija, they all should be py3.. if they are not, we can request it
<balloons> it's a migration process
<gerlowskija> ah ok.
<gerlowskija> balloons: my second, related question: I'm at a point where my tests pass on my utopic VM, but obviously not in Jenkins.  I'm a bit at a loss as to how to investigate what's causing the discrepancy.  My plan for when I get home today is to compare a 'dpkg -l' on my VM against the dpkg build-artifacts in Jenkins.  I was wondering if you had any othe
<gerlowskija> r thoughts/suggestions of things to try.
<balloons> gerlowskija, if they pass locally that's great
<dpm> popey, mhall119, perhaps this guy might want to contribute to the terminal app :) https://github.com/Swordifish90/cool-old-term
<nik90> dpm: +100
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: I installed it in my system...it looks awesome
<balloons> gerlowskija, you can merge trunk  with the branch
<dpm> it's essentially like our terminal app, it's a frontent to the konsole plugin
<mhall119> it uses the same plugin?
<balloons> gerlowskija, normally you shouldn't see a difference, and if there is one, it's best to ping about it if things work locally
<nik90> mhall119: yup
<nik90> mhall119: http://swordfishslabs.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/brace-yourself-cool-old-term-is-coming/
<mhall119> nice, maybe we can talk him into working on ours
<balloons> gerlowskija, i say merge trunk in this case because I think trunk has some fixes for newevent case that might not exist in your branch
<balloons> gerlowskija, there was a bug that affected trunk so
<nik90> mhall119: yeah and bring that style as well :)
<gerlowskija> balloons: Ok, sounds like a good next step to me.  I'll merge trunk into my branch and hopefully that'll clear things up (or at least get my tests failing locally).  Thanks for the suggestion!
<mhall119> nik90: well, maybe not that
<mhall119> having a CRT look on a phone would be.....strange
<nik90> well it could always be a easter egg
<nik90> always to introduce one in the clock app :P
<nik90> wanted*
<ahayzen> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> davmor2, hey the bug you just reported, bug 1349960, is the same as bug 1342351 no?
<ubot5> bug 1349960 in Ubuntu Music App "When the screen blanks there is at least a 1 minute gap between track one ending and track 2 playing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349960
<ubot5> bug 1342351 in Ubuntu Music App "Music Player won't advance to next song if screen is blank and music app is not in front" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342351
<davmor2> ahayzen: possibly there was another bug but none of us can find it so I wrote that one targeting media-hub with you guys tagged to it too incase it is music-player rather than media-hub
<davmor2> we can possibly change the description of the one and merge the 2
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok ... the other bug has powerd as affected as well?
<ahayzen> davmor2, guess we need to actually figure out where the issue is
<ahayzen> popey, have you seen this ^^, as when we tried to replicate before we couldn't
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeah it's really odd,  I see the same thing with the clock when an alarm goes off, the alarm goes off seemingly at 9:29 and the clock will stay on 9:29 till it updates at 9:31 and I think a similar issue might be happening here
<ahayzen> hmm
<davmor2> ahayzen: ie track 1 finishes at 9:29 the action to play the next is triggered but the timing is locked for a minute and then it continues
<davmor2> ahayzen: at least that is how the behaviour seems
<ahayzen> davmor2, hmm i've seen things like that, i'm assuming laggyness in the dbus calls in media-hub
<ahayzen> but seems to have got worse recently
<popey> JamesTait: is there a store problem, I'm getting painfully slow download and failed downloads from click packages?
<popey> 12k/s
<beuno> popey, not a known one, no
<popey> its painfully slow
<popey> down to 7k/s
<popey> all done now
<Letozaf_> nik90, ping
<nik90> Letozaf_: hey, give me 5 mins..just cleaning up after dinner
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok :)
<nik90> Letozaf_: I'm back, lets go :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<nik90> Letozaf_: so can you try merging trunk again by "bzr merge lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot"
<nik90> Letozaf_: let's hope it puts back all the code
 * Letozaf_ is doing so
<Letozaf_> nik90, I have 2 conflicts
<nik90> Letozaf_: which files?
<Letozaf_> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7897530/
<nik90> Letozaf_: ok,
 * nik90 tries to think what is the best way to fix this
<mhall119> nik90: what's happened?
<nik90> Letozaf_: basically I think your revert changed those files and that change is conflicting with the trunk code
<nik90> mhall119: we are having a bzr conflict
<davmor2> oh mhall119, popey: I forgot if I asked or not, reminders is it getting checklists at some point?
<davmor2> I see them in the web version just not as an option in reminders unless I'm not looking in the right place
<Letozaf_> nik90, yes, I think I could download the original ones, I have not changed those two files
<Letozaf_> nik90, as I recall
<nik90> Letozaf_: I will branch your code, fix those conflicts and propose a fix. Give me one min
<Letozaf_> nik90, thanks :)
<nik90> yw
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello, I missed your ping yesterday
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
<ahayzen> t1mp, i was wondering if u could guide about how to implement the bottom edge for the music-app, do you remember the designs?, it is basically a stacked page + a bottom panel
<nik90> Letozaf_: I resolved the conflicts, but on running it on the emulator, it says a certain component is missing. Let me try to first ensure that the trunk is good.
<ahayzen> t1mp, i started hacking the PageWithBottomEdge.qml to have an additional state but it is becoming messy https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/bottom-edge-prototype
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<nik90> Letozaf_: trunk runs fine on the emulator
<Letozaf_> nik90, :(
<nik90> Letozaf_: ok there is one other way to fix it, but it is a longer way.
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<nik90> Letozaf_: all the work that you did pretty much is in the tests folder right?
<Letozaf_> nik90, yes
<Letozaf_> nik90, I have some objectNames in the app folder but it's not much
<nik90> Letozaf_: How far is your branch from completion?
<Letozaf_> nik90, I just have to implement locale and change the sound in the alarm and it's done
<nik90> Letozaf_: I was thinking may be it is better to just copy the tests folder into a new branch. This way you won't have conflicts and will start of with the latest trunks
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok that's what I usually do when I get stuck like this
<nik90> Letozaf_: Because of the conflicts it is difficult to tell which code overwrote what, which is why I cannot figure why I cannot say which component is missing
<Letozaf_> nik90, it's fine I will fix it in a new branch
<t1mp> ahayzen: I haven't checked out the PageWithBottomEdge yet, but I know that renato made a bunch of improvements to that last week
<Letozaf_> nik90, then I will propose merge for the new one
<nik90> Letozaf_: wait one min, let me make life a bit easier for you :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i'll have to check, do you remember which app?
<nik90> Letozaf_: instead of branching from trunk, it is better to branch from lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings
<nik90> Letozaf_: so "bzr branch lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings add-alarm-tests"
<t1mp> ahayzen: I downloaded your branch. I didn't look at the code, but it seems to work quite nice :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: what is it that you like to add?
<ahayzen> t1mp, well all the stuff i commented with // custom ... i added
<ahayzen> t1mp, and integrating with the music-app is quite difficult
<nik90> Letozaf_: and then do your changes. Propose a merge similar to before by "bzr push lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-tests"
<ahayzen> t1mp, i've also been trying to get it so the bottomComponent is only loaded once and is reparented between pages.... as ours is quite a heavy component and we would want it to remember its position
<ahayzen> t1mp, but mainly what i want to add is that 4th state where the bottom panel is open but not the bottom edge
<nik90> Letozaf_: In the MP page, set the target branch to lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot AND also set the prerequisite branch to lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-change-time-settings
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok branched.. now I will do my changes and then propose as you said
<nik90> Letozaf_: I will not merge anything into trunk until we get your branch in to avoid any more conflicts
<t1mp> ahayzen: that makes sense. I see you added it to the MainView, so it should be loaded only once.
<t1mp> ahayzen: you want to save its position per page?
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, that example doesn't have my rebind stuff...
<ahayzen> t1mp, well our now playing page is the component that will be added, it is quite complex
<ahayzen> t1mp, and i think the way the bottom edge works at the moment..it puts the component into the Loader {} ? per page
<t1mp> ahayzen: now playing will go in the panel?
<nik90> Letozaf_: oh btw, I am glad to know that the autopilot run issues with the c++ plugin are resolved now
<ahayzen> t1mp, the now playing will be the page that is pushed to the stack when the bottomedge is shown
<nik90> Letozaf_: can you ensure you add that to the readme file pls. It will help people like me :) run ap test
<ahayzen> t1mp, the panel is our toolbar (which changes height)
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok sure
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm not sure what the PageWithBottomEdge does, but the Panel does not use loaders, it just has whatever you put inside as a child
<t1mp> 21:32:20 < ahayzen> t1mp, ok i'll have to check, do you remember which app?
<ahayzen> t1mp, the panel is fine, but the pagewithbottomedge uses loaders...so i've been attempting to play about with that
<t1mp> ahayzen: renator was working on contacts app and dialer-app I think.
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: the bottom edge works nice there, but it doesn't have stages like your app
<t1mp> actually, the have something "like" that
<t1mp> they have a listview that locks/selects the list item that is at the bottom at that moment
<t1mp> ^in dialer-app
<t1mp> it is quite cool, depending on how much you swipe up you select a recent call to call again
<t1mp> and when you swipe it up completely you see a list of recent calls
<t1mp> I don't know if that stuff landed yet
<ahayzen> t1mp, this is what we are aiming for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51QJcIDFuxM
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i think that is the one i started hacking from as it seemed the closest
<t1mp> ahayzen: the video looks cool
<t1mp> ahayzen: only the back button in the toolbar initially, it should go in the header now
<t1mp> you could have the rev/pause/fwd controls in the initial toolbar as well and then you don't need to change it when you swipe up more right?
<ahayzen> t1mp, the first toolbar u see is quite old
<ahayzen> t1mp, we are supposed to be getting new designs soon so we'll see :)
<t1mp> ok :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, but yeah i've been trying to hack the hacked code into the music-app...it is just very complex...
<t1mp> yes, and the Panel doesn't have a lot of functionality yet, some things may not be possible or require a lot of implementation in the apps
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i'm manually moving the Y position at the moment lol
<t1mp> since different apps do different things with the bottom edge, and we wanted developers to experiment with it, we don't have done components yet for different bottom edge behaviors
<t1mp> or maybe that is because we didn't have time for that :)
<ahayzen> yeah that makes sense
<mhall119> nik90: something's odd about the clock reboot's city list
<nik90> mhall119: ?
<nik90> mhall119: are running the store version
<nik90> are you*
<mhall119> I have pretty long lists for A-D, then only one city for E-G, and the one for Z, none in the middle
<mhall119> nik90: yeah, just updated
<nik90> mhall119: yeah that's the initial list of cities that were added to to test the world clock backend.
<nik90> mhall119: that list has been updated to lots more and should land in hopefully tomorrow's update
<mhall119> ah, ok
<nik90> t1mp: hey did you notice in image #157 they scopes have their own custom header color. It looks pretty cool
<nik90> bah what's wrong with my typing
<t1mp> nik90: no I didn't notice, I'll check it tomorrow
<mhall119> hey, my alarm chime was smooth just now
<mhall119> that's progress!
<nik90> mhall119: was your phone screen on when the alarm was triggered?
<mhall119> nik90: no,but I had used it recently
<nik90> mhall119: that makes sense why.. we have a bug (with a fix being pushed tomorrow) where if the phone is in deep sleep and the alarm is triggered, the sound is jittery. But the fix will turn the screen on automatically and ring the alarm properly.
<mhall119> nik90: I've had the jittery issue, but I've been told in that past that the N4 doesn't deep sleep
<nik90> mhall119: hmm I was told that the n4 doesn't deep sleep only when connected to the power socket
<mhall119> ah, that may be the case then, and I just misunderstood
<mhall119> my phone is rarely plugged in to power
<gerlowskija> balloons: I merged trunk into my branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/revised-fix-for-bug1334883).  Still seeing tests pass locally, but fail in Jenkins after a re-push
 * balloons looks
<balloons> gerlowskija, looks like the merge did bring in the bugfix from trunk so that should help
<balloons> gerlowskija, so looking at the test failures things aren't being seen
<balloons> gerlowskija, so test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view indeed doesn't show the event that was added
<balloons> gerlowskija, and the test_add_new_event_with_default_values  test does show the test as existing properly, however there are 5 objects so the assert check fails I guess
<balloons> gerlowskija, so at this point it would be helpful to have debugging info added.
<gerlowskija> by 'debugging', is there are you referring to some option in Jenkins that makes autopilot or the calendar-app more verbose?  Or do you mean marking up the code with console.log() style statements, and then pushing up that version for Jenkins to work on?
<gerlowskija> balloons: ^^
<balloons> gerlowskija, the latter. So I ran it locally and indeed everything seems to go fine. So I would add logging around the objects and vars that are causing the asserts to fail. Can we display the original list of objects in the log.. perhaps dump the tree state if needed
<balloons> gerlowskija, my guess is you don't have lots of events locally.. notice jenkins is failing with 4 events and you adding one
<balloons> so it may be possible to replicate the results if you add events locally
<balloons> in theory, the app should be clean during each run, but the mocking isn't working :-(
<gerlowskija> Yeah, that stood out to me too..interestingly though my previous attempts (before merging trunk) only had 0 or 1 events in the app for each test
<gerlowskija> when the tests failed in Jenkins, that is
<balloons> yea.. it's loading up events with each run.. The mocking is another story
<gerlowskija> ok, cool.  I'm gonna head out for a bit, but I'll give this another shot with some more debugging info later tonight.  Thanks for taking a quick look!
<gerlowskija> (and I'm glad to hear the tests pass locally for you too; can always use a sanity check)
<balloons> gerlowskija, I thought you might appreciate that :-)
<gerlowskija> balloons: Haha, I know I'm going crazy, just always good to check it's not affecting my programming ;-p
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-30
<bitgandtter> hello
<bitgandtter> im writing a ubuntu touch app
<bitgandtter> with u1db as db
<bitgandtter> but im getting troubles with query and index
<bitgandtter> im saving a doc with sub-fields
<bitgandtter> but at retrieve point with index and query i wont get the expected resutls
<bitgandtter> cand anyone help me?
<wangwei> libunity-scopes>=0.5.0' not found , How can i solve this problem
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good
<justCarakas> good morning Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, morning good
<dholbach> hiya :)
<justCarakas> anything awesome gonne happen today ? :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, maybe, just maybe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can find the framework I am looking for.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, know much about two way syncing?
<justCarakas> nop, nothing realy
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is developing a pair programming plugin for the ubuntu sdk.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, shucks :P
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: makes me think of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, oh wow; this looks really useful
<justCarakas> :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh no...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what have you linked .... :o
<justCarakas> its an add :p
<justCarakas> add/parody
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sigh...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> does bitbucket though actually support pair programming...?
<justCarakas> dunno, bitbucket is for git, maybe you can abuse git to make pairprogramming possible, if you mean 2 computers
<justCarakas> like committing all changes every xseconds, than pulling and than pushing
<justCarakas> and maybe timestamp as commit message
<justCarakas> and if you run it both it should be almost perfectly synced :p
<justCarakas> I would use a different branch for that than the main branch tough :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yah that is what I am discussing right now in #git actually
<Akiva-Thinkpad> funny you mentioned that
<justCarakas> haha :p
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: great minds think alike
<justCarakas> do you need the commands for it ? or are you asking if its a good idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, well at the moment; I am collecting possible solutions for this se question:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/504413/what-is-the-fastest-two-way-sync-framework-available-on-ubuntu/504444#504444
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: I think dropbox syncs files not changes, but I don't have real prove of that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Yah; that is what I thought. A framework like RSync syncs changes
<justCarakas> other than that I think it would take up way to much resources
<justCarakas> yea
<justCarakas> why cant you use RSync with a server ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, good question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, https://sanitarium.net/rsyncfaq/#2-way < that is the reason
<justCarakas> but there was something, gimme a sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather, why it is not appropriate for this question.
<justCarakas> unison
<justCarakas> http://olex.openlogic.com/packages/unison
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah I have that on my "Research this technology" list.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I couldnt find the IRC channel for it though
<justCarakas> I used unison for my syncing between my many computers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or rather, one with more than a single user in it :P
<justCarakas> had a server as main point
<justCarakas> and all my other laptops would sync from and to it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, interesting. Did you host the server on one of your computers?
<justCarakas> it was an old laptop with a broken screen
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, At this point; this seems to be the most likely solution.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Someone did mention though a drawback, however it escapes me at the moment.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Syncany was also suggested to me; however the lead developer was hesitant.
<justCarakas> cyncany looks interesting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yah; its in development at the moment. Great quality website.
<justCarakas> uhu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the developer is quite nice. I asked him to leave an answer in the askubuntu,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> One thing that is frustrating is that you can't ask open ended questions in stack exchange; it has to be answerable.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you can't ask; What are the different two way sync frameworks available on ubuntu.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ~:/
<justCarakas> I think you formed your question very well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hv6GY0SjyGreuuNziK_1HmTJy6p69gmyNtjFV4yxiVk/edit#gid=535768947 here is the flowchart I am working on. its fun to work with.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I know from past experience; i am much more likely to finish a project if I actually plot it out beforehand
<justCarakas> :) looks nice
<justCarakas> if you would make a web version you could use web sockets
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, the syncany fellow was mentioning that. I am a complete ignoramus when it comes to websockets.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, is it just, have the server hosted on the web, and sync to that?
<justCarakas> or pass trough that
<justCarakas> but you can use something like herocu
 * Akiva-Thinkpad adds herocu to flowchart
<justCarakas> let me check the spelling
<justCarakas> heroku
<justCarakas> almost nailed it :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Lots of research :P
<justCarakas> my graguation project used web sockets, it was a presentation app that instead of a popup used a second window, and I would sync the thing that needed to be projected to that page with websockets, so ppl could also follow on their phones
<justCarakas> its on my toport list for ubuntu
<justCarakas> :)
<justCarakas> but I'm working on a modulair php website system atm that turns a json config into a webpage
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, very interesting...
<justCarakas> I know
<justCarakas> its been in the freezer way to long :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> My idea was that the individual hosting, would start a server on his comp, the client who connected would mkdir in tmp, sync to that folder, and after he exited, ask the client if he would like to save.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Yah; Sleeping ware :)
<justCarakas> :p
<justCarakas> it will probaby my next project after I do some updates to BE Mobile :)
<justCarakas> dpm: do you know if the new header has already landed for HTML5 ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> huh... I got so exausted with my app. I just don't have the heart to release it without ALL the documentation included :P
<justCarakas> the calculator ?
<dpm> justCarakas, I'm not sure it has. You might need to ask daker
<justCarakas> daker do you know if the new header has already landed for HTML5 ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yah the apl frontend
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The documentation is... exhausting, and not very uniform.
<justCarakas> hmm cant you outsource it ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, thats what I did; got permission from microapl to use theirs. But it operates differently often than gnu-apl, which is what I am using.
<justCarakas> ow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and it not being unison, it makes it hard to standardize documentation. I need to rewrite the whole thing.
<justCarakas> that sounds like dull work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't mind doing that... but its not fun and yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dull work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Like I love programming for free, its what I do.... that would just make for a miserable month of work though.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because apl is bloody annoying to paste in characters
<justCarakas> what do you do for money ?
<justCarakas> also programming ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, mmmm I get 200 from the government every month. I get by :P
<justCarakas> hahahahaha :D
<justCarakas> I'm actually at my dayjob now :p I write php as a day job for money, and I write php, html, js and that stuff in the evening for fun :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sounds like you have a good dayjob.
<justCarakas> I do
<justCarakas> also a fun site :p
<justCarakas> http://www.sumocoders.be
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Its hard for me to get hired for anything but... bleckh... website development.
<justCarakas> how come ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or my last job offer; "Hey want to help me sell stuff on craigslist"?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no education.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so resume doesnt go far.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Also no phone: still waiting to get the ubuntu phone.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<justCarakas> :p
<justCarakas> than you should make some awesome project, and present them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ^
<justCarakas> and say, I may not have had an education but look at what I made
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Basically that is the goal.
<justCarakas> I have both, but I work at a place where a diploma is not needed as long as you can prove what you can do
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheesecake Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: Or I'm pregnant or its what you said JamesTait :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, oh, you and your cheesy introductions.
<justCarakas> I like cheese but in a cake ? that sounds a bit odd
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Sweet cheeses and I do not mix.
<JamesTait> Cheesecake is wonderful stuff. :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  /disagree
<JamesTait> Akiva-Thinkpad, happy Paperback Book Day! :-D
<justCarakas> haha :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o-o
<justCarakas> happy father-in-law day JamesTait
<JamesTait> popey, I was also getting terrible performance downloading updates last night, but it seemed fine this morning, so I'm not sure what was going on.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad buys some doughnuts
<JamesTait> justCarakas, interesting.... ;)
<justCarakas> ^^
<JamesTait> I'm not a father-in-law, and I don't have one (well, not one who's alive anyway).
 * Akiva-Thinkpad gives his father in law some cheesecake and paperback book.
<justCarakas> :p
<JamesTait> Heh
<justCarakas> today is an awesome day :D
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm having trouble building and running apps on the device via qtcreator. Kaleo said I should ask you for help. can you please let me know when you have a minute ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hey, what problems do you have?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when ask it to build a package on the device it complains that debuild is not installed. and if i click on hte "install developer tools" it goes through a long process but then the checkbox stays off, as if it failed installing
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the "has device developer tools" checkbox
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: any hints ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: still around ?
<nik90> popey: just pushed a new version of clock reboot to the store. can you test and approve
<popey> nik90: sure
<nik90> popey: the updated click did not launch on device. I debugged the issue and released a new 0.2.1 version
<nik90> popey: I know what happened. Shouldn't happen again
<popey> oops
<popey> approved nik90
<nik90> gventuri_: hey, you can update the clock reboot via the system settings app. The update is live.
<gventuri> nik90: thanks
<popey> nik90: hmm http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-30-122949.png  been sat like that a while
<nik90> popey: hmm..I installed it via the update and runs fine
<popey> hmm
 * popey reboots
<nik90> popey: try installing some other app from the store to check if it is the server
<popey> will do
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: please let me know when you have some more time to help with qtcreator
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: why do you try to create a debian package?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: sorry for the delay i was totally focused on something else ;)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you know that we do not support qmake projects anymore?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it's a cmake project. and all i want to do is to build and run on device via qtcreator
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: working on camera-app
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: physical device?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yes
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: and as a second step later i want to be able to run the QML profiler on it
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: when the device is attached, go to the devices page, select the device and say "Autocreate Kit", if that button is not there you should have a Kit already assigned to it
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, i did that and i have the kit already
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: next step is open your project and go to the projects tab
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: is your kit listed there?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yes, and when i do add kit it runs cmake with the new kit
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro:  http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/   start from: Configuring a project to use an armhf click build target
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: aweseome now if your kit is selected you should have a small green circle over the green rectangle on the left
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if that is the case, simply press the green rectangle, qtc should now build and push your app to the phone
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: and start it for you :)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: you mean press the green triangle button just below, right ? the "play" or "run" icon
<zbenjamin> yes
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when i do that i get this error: "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfig.cmake:27: error: The imported target "Qt5::Core" references the file "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/moc" but this file does not exist.  Possible reasons include: * The file was deleted, renamed, or moved to another location. * An install or uninstall procedure did not complete successfully. * The installation package
<nerochiaro>  was faulty and contained "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfigExtras.cmake" but not all the files it references. /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfigExtras.cmake:17 (_qt5_Core_check_file_exists) /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfig.cmake:140 (include) /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Network/Qt5NetworkConfig.cmake:100 (find_package) /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabi
<nerochiaro> hf/cmake/Qt5Qml/Qt5QmlConfig.cmake:100 (find_package) CMakeLists.txt:11 (find_package)"
<zbenjamin> yikes, seems your chroot is broken. When did you create it?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ^^^^^^
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: this morning
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i can try to remove and create again if you think it helps
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: try to delete the build directory first
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: do you use trusty?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: no, 14.10
<zbenjamin> ok so you have the most recent stuff as well
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so, by deleting the build dir i can now successfully build. but when i press "run" it simpy says "deploying" and then the progress bar turns red and nothing runs, but i can't get any error message
<zbenjamin> hm look into the compile messages
<nik90> popey: did it work?
<popey> nik90: no, its being very slow
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i rebuilt again and this time when deploying it says this: "click: error: directory "/home/nerochiaro/projects/phone/camera/state_save_viewfinder/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy" does not contain manifest file "manifest.json"
<nerochiaro> 13:45:27: The process "/usr/bin/click" exited with code 2."
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hmm can you give me the branch you are using?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: lp:camera-app?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: no, lp:~fboucault/camera-app/state_save_viewfinder but i don't expect trunk to be any diffenent. i'll try trunk now
<nerochiaro> just to make things simpler
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: in the project file, is this set to off? option(CLICK_MODE "Installs to a contained location" off)
<popey> nik90: uh... http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-30-124754.png
<nik90> popey: hmm weird. Same issue with other apps? I just installed riddling from the store and it was quite fast.
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if yet set it to on and kill the builddir again and rebuild
<nik90> popey: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348162 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348162 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Indicator label Unknown download and went over 100% " [Undecided,New]
<popey> hmm
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: by "project file" do you mean the CMakeLists.txt file ?
<zbenjamin> yeps
<popey> bug 1350308 nik90
<ubot5> bug 1350308 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Blank entries in transfer indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350308
<nik90> popey: lol I just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-transfer/+bug/1350306
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350306 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Application name and icon not shown while updating apps via system settings" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> 40 secs diff
<popey> haha
 * zbenjamin --> lunch
<nik90> marked mine duplicate of yours
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, that did the trick. i managed to run it on the device
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm now trying to run it with the debugger, but i get a popup with this error: Debugger '/usr/bin/gdb-multiarch' not found
<nerochiaro> i'm installing it but shouldn't it be a dependency of the SDK ?
<t1mp> nik90: the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349769 is ready, just waiting to be merged
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349769 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failed to get image from provider Error message seen while using the Icon component" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> t1mp: sweet
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, so i managed to run with the debugger. but the profiles doesn't seem to work. when i try to run the app with the profiler it just starts briefy and then exits
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it says "The application is not set up for QML/JS debugging."
<pkunal-parmar> renatu, hi
<renatu> hi
<pkunal-parmar> i am looking at one bug
<pkunal-parmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1347841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347841 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Creating a new event preselects a random calendar" [Undecided,New]
<pkunal-parmar> so, is there anyway, i can find out what is default calendar ?
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, i modified newevet-contact code and also added some comments in mr, can you have a look and suggest
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, sure
<pkunal-parmar> i also resolved
<pkunal-parmar> Bug #1347841
<pkunal-parmar> and proposing the MR
<ubot5> bug 1347841 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Creating a new event preselects a random calendar" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347841
<pkunal-parmar> if would be great if you can review that as well
<balloons> mardy, you about? I hope the call about reminders isn't too late for you
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, what about https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1338956/+merge/226362?
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, your is last comment, saying its not working
<pkunal-parmar> and i did not verified
<pkunal-parmar> you want me to varify ?
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, right.. no I'm sure it doesn't work :-) I'm wondering if you might be able to understand why it's not working
<balloons> it's a very simple mp
<pkunal-parmar> ahh
<pkunal-parmar> i will check that then
<pkunal-parmar> to me code looks ok
<pkunal-parmar> but will check what happening
<balloons> thanks.. pkunal-parmar !
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: yeah you need to compile it in debug mode, in the build settings add -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debug into the cmake arguments and try again
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i did that already, and it works with the C++ debugger, but not the qml debugger or profiler
<nik90> t1mp: hey, will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1284233 provide support for providing our own .svg icons instead of using the theme icons?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1284233 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Can't use uris for Icon source" [Undecided,In progress]
<nik90> t1mp: The use case is to allow app devs to provide external 3rd party images (.svg, png) and still make use of icon's ability to change color and so on easily
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, ok, so where are you reading the guests from when you hit add guest?
<balloons> We need to populate a guest in there so the tests will pass
<pkunal-parmar> i dont understand
<pkunal-parmar> you want to know on add button where do i store the guest ?
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, I'm wondering where the list of guests comes from
<balloons> in jenkins, the list is blank
<pkunal-parmar> from contact data base
<pkunal-parmar> ahh
<pkunal-parmar> right, you need to setup the account
<t1mp> nik90: yes, that's exactly what it does :)
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, how do you test contact application
<pkunal-parmar> i am reading contact from contact's database
<nik90> t1mp: awesome, I can remove so many .png resources which only differ with color from my Flashback app :P
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, ok, perfect
<t1mp> nik90: yes :)
<t1mp> nik90: the branch is still failing some tests, but we got that fixed in another branch that is waiting for autolanding now, and the we try to land the add-icon-source (in the image) branch this week :)
<t1mp> *land (in the image) the add-icon-source branch this week :)
<nik90> t1mp: I feel like dropping support for trusty desktop to make use of all the cool new stuff like the new headers, icon fix etc
<t1mp> nik90: and the icon colors in the header will also be fixed :)
<nik90> t1mp: oh btw the headers icon look smaller now..are the headers themselves going to be shrunk as well?
<t1mp> nik90: yes, the header will be made slightly smaller, and the smaller icons will be made a bit bigger again (but not as big as before)
<nik90> t1mp: nice. Looking forward to your rtm-fit-finish branch to land.
<t1mp> nik90: I just need to test the branch with those changes to see that nothing breaks, and then have it reviewed
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: that branch is temporary only, all the changes that are in there are landing via separate smaller branches. some already landed in our staging
<nik90> t1mp: oh .. I have been looking at the wrong place then :P
<t1mp> nik90: we were using it last week to collect all the visual changes that didn't go through testing and reviewing yet, to see how it will all look like with all updates included
<davmor2> nik90: people still use trusty on the phone?
<t1mp> nik90: so there's no harm in checking that branch
<nik90> davmor2: no no I was referring to trusty on desktop
<davmor2> nik90: oh okay
<nik90> davmor2: my app flashback is available in a PPA for desktop and on the phone
<nik90> t1mp: ok
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: uh, hm i think there is some switch you can set to enable that. Its a compiler define but i thought that will be enabled by the cmake debug mode
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * dholbach hugs popey
 * dholbach hugs popey
<t1mp> nik90: yeah we don't backport new stuff to trusty anymore
<popey> haha
<t1mp> nik90: so the latest features won't work there by default
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, regarding mihir's MP
<pkunal-parmar> what was your main issue
<nik90> t1mp: yeah...well all the cool people have moved on to 14.10. So I guess I can my users to do that :P
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, I tried it and it didn't work.. meaning the keyboard didn't hide
<t1mp> nik90: haha :) only the *very* cool people, since 14.10 is not released yet
<pkunal-parmar> when i am tring its working
<pkunal-parmar> it was not working for combo box though
<pkunal-parmar> so now when i click name field and then click time
<pkunal-parmar> keyboard is hiding
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, the newevent branch seems to be working fine now
<pkunal-parmar> :)
<balloons> let me try mihir's mp again quickly
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, if it does not work, let me know what exacty you are trying
<pkunal-parmar> btw my image is 98
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: that's a bit vague, any more ideas on what else i can do to get QML debug enabled. i've tried many things in the past but none works. there's a flag in project page that I enabled and at the side it has a link "list pre-requisites". i think i have all of them but i'm not sure
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: add this to your defines QT_QML_DEBUG
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: something like add_definitions(-DQT_QML_DEBUG)
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, yes trying it out the keyboard hides, but I don't get a timepicker
<pkunal-parmar> which image you are on ?
<balloons> 159
<pkunal-parmar> ok, i am downloading that one
<pkunal-parmar> will check on that as well
<balloons> it's the latests devel proposed.. but it didn't work for me when I made the comment either
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<balloons> you are saying everything works for you? open a new event, and the keyboard pops up in the name field. Tap the timepicker and you get  a time picker?
<pkunal-parmar> i am testing on 98, quite old , but picker is showing up
<pkunal-parmar> yes
<pkunal-parmar> usecase you described works for me
<balloons> ahh interesting.. ok, well check it out after updating :-)
<pkunal-parmar> ok, will let you know
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: that didn't work. however i just flashed a new image i can't seem to be able to run the same apps on the device now, so first that needs to be fixed. i'm not sure what has changed, image is still writeable, developer mode is active, what could be missing ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hm, no idea do you get a error message?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it actually does start briefly then I get "Received a failed event
<nerochiaro> The Application exited, cleaning up"
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ok, check if you use the most recent framework in the publish tab
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the framework is "unknown framework"
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the other option I have is "ubuntu-sdk-13.10"
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ugh, what kit is selected?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the unknown one
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: Kit, not framework... as in which chroot
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf ...
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: Ubuntu Device (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: hmm i don#
<zbenjamin> don't know where this is coming from
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: there seems to be something wrong with your Kits in QtCreator
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: but that would give me a problem building, not running the apps. the kits were the same before i updated my image and i could both build and run the apps
<dpm> mzanetti, around for the reminders call, or do you have your standup at the same time?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: Kaleo: asynchrounous seems to improve things, at least the spinner doesn't seem to block (tried on dekstop so far). the ideal solution would be to load the database later, as discussed, though
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, nice
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, either use profiling or use my intuition ;)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: I'll have to rely on that more
<nerochiaro> intuition
<om26er> renatu, Hi! Why end with a
<om26er> 'u' ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> om26er, superstition.
<renatu> om26er, someone took the "renato" :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that too
<om26er> heh
<om26er> renatu, on a serious note when is my address-book-service branch landing ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> funny story; today I messaged my irc login credentials and password to a fellow named "identify"
<renatu> om26er, which one?
<om26er> renatu, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-service/test_dummy_service/+merge/225846
<om26er> we need it as multiple people are waiting to depend on it.
<renatu> bfiller, could you release that ^^^
<om26er> renatu, I assume there is no other change for the service pending ? making it an easy landing.
<renatu> yes
<bfiller> will add it to the list yes!
<om26er> renatu, the address-book-service needs to provide a reliable way to stop it, currently there is none. We could face problems with our testing due to that.
<om26er> kill works fine on the desktop but on devices the service is respawn automatically.
<renatu> om26er, because of the sync monitor
<renatu> you need to stop sync-monitor
<om26er> renatu, I stopped sync-monitor that does not help
<renatu> very strange
<om26er> renatu, inspecting dbus-monitor seems dbus itself signals to start the service so there is something inside address-book-service thats relaunching it
<popey> nik90: loving the new clock reboot app
<nik90> popey: :-)
 * nik90 can't stop being excited about the stuff that are still in the pipeline
<popey> seen http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-30-171357.png ?
<nik90> popey: oh yeah :D
<nik90> popey: sometimes though I notice a bug when only 1 app is open
<nik90> trying to find a reliable way to reproduce it
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: do you know if qtcreator is supposed to install build deps in the chroot when building projects, or if you need to do that yourself ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, you need to do that yourself
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok. does qtcreator give you any shell into the chroot from which you can do this ?
<nik90> nerochiaro: it does
<nik90> nerochiaro: settings -> options -> Ubuntu -> Click Chroots -> Maintain
<nik90> nerochiaro: that should provide a shell into the chroot
<dpm> nerochiaro, yes, nik90 was quicker than I, but use Tools > Options, not settings :)
<nik90> dpm: with speed comes errors ;)
<dpm> and with team work a fixed result ;)
<nik90> :P
<dpm> :)
<nerochiaro> dpm: nik90: when i click maintain a terminal opens up with the message "unable to find a shell" in it
<dpm> nerochiaro, oh, that sounds like a bug? How did you create your chroot? Did you use Qt Creator or did you create it manually?
<nerochiaro> dpm: qtcreator
<nerochiaro> dpm: i get the same issue when i try to use qtcreator to open a shell to the device. so i guess i have something misconfigured in my terminals
<dpm> nerochiaro, I think we might need zbenjamin for that, not sure what could create it
<dpm> err, *cause it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: if you want to try the async loading fix https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-main-screen-load seems to work fine here
<bfiller> nerochiaro: working ok on device?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: yes, the indicator spins
<bfiller> nerochiaro: does the overall time to displaying the Events page change at all?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: no it just doesn't block the progress indicator
<nerochiaro> same speed
<nerochiaro> bfiller: it's still waiting for the db and the UI to load before displaying anything
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you probably do not have the terminal installed that QtCreator is using
<bfiller> nerochiaro: please submit an MR for the change
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i did already
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: in the settings the terminal is set as gnome-terminal. i do have that
<bfiller> ok
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: try to set it to the x-terminal-emulator option
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: tried already, no luck
<zbenjamin> weird
<bfiller> brendand: before I request a release of this MR can you see why it's failing jenkins? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-service/test_dummy_service/+merge/225846
<brendand> bfiller, i'll check it out
<bfiller> brendand: thanks
<brendand> bfiller, it seems to fail because the package it adds can't be installed. just need to find out why that is (did it not get built, or something else)
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, seeing some strangeness in jenkins, think it may be related to a ms2 update, could you get jenkins to run the tests on trunk for me? and ping the link over?
<balloons> ahayzen, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/964/
<ahayzen> balloons, ok tht failed not the way i was expecting?! it didn't even run the tests?
<balloons> ahayzen, heh
<ahayzen> 'bzr: ERROR: Error parsing trunk.recipe:3:14: Expecting the end of the line, got 'lp:music-app'.'
<ahayzen> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-utopic-amd64-ci/189/ ?
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/965 I think is valid
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah thanks :) ... there is no way of us manually starting these is there? rather than asking u guys each time?
<balloons> ahayzen, until jenkins is replaced (which is coming) I believe so
<ahayzen> balloons, jenkins is going to be replaced?!
<balloons> ahayzen, yes at some point ci wants to migrate to something else
 * ahayzen has a bit of a love hate relationship with Jenkins ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, interesting
<balloons> :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, yey trunk fails as well so i'm not going mad :) http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/965/console
<balloons> ahayzen, that's no good.. but yea , sanity I guess.
<balloons> let's get a bug and get'er fixed
<ahayzen> balloons, i assume it is ms2 as if u watch the video the albums/genres/artists models have a blank entry
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i report the bug or are u?
<ahayzen> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [Undecided,New]
<achiang> hello, what is the point of an INSTALL directive in a cmake file, especially on ubuntu phone projects? i mean... i would have thought that file installation is controlled more by the click (or deb) packaging?
<mhall119> achiang: doesn't that give the path within the click package?
<achiang> mhall119: i'm not sure... i'm looking at an app that has a shared lib inside of it
<brendand> achiang, it should install it somewhere in the chroot
<achiang> interesting
<brendand> achiang, even python packages run setup.py install to put files in /usr/lib/<python>/dist-packages
<achiang> brendand: but i'm talking about a click app
<brendand> achiang, but tbh cmake gives me headaches
<achiang> brendand: i'm trying to bootstrap my brain into grokking cmake as we speak
<achiang> this hurts
<brendand> achiang, i think the click build and deb builds of projects are independent entities
<brendand> achiang, you can build it either way. one is not dependent on the other
<brendand> achiang, which project are you looking at?
<achiang> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/telegram-app
<achiang> brendand: i've discovered a few bugs in our code anyway, so i'm just going to work through those slowly
<mhall119> achiang: did you guys use my NDR tool to bootstrap that by any chance?
<achiang> mhall119: not really. we used it to extract some assets but that's it
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> can I ask why just that?
 * mhall119 won't be angry, just want to know whether there's enough usefulness in NDR to continue with it
<achiang> mhall119: oh hrm... i don't think it was a conscious decision to avoid.
<achiang> mhall119: i guess we just have a few qml experts on the team and they felt pretty comfortable going in from scratch
<mhall119> achiang: ok, I was just wondering how useful it would be for something like this
<mhall119> I wasn't aware of libqtelegram, or I may have tried to port the Android app myself
<mhall119> achiang: what assets did you use?
<achiang> mhall119: it might help newbie devs just wanting to get started...
<achiang> mhall119: we're just using icons and other images for now
<achiang> mhall119: we're really not publicizing it yet because it's still pretty early
<achiang> i mean, it's all gpl and source is available of course. just not ready for other folks to start poking at it yet ;)
<mhall119> achiang: thanks for the feedback, looking forward to the app being ready to use
<achiang> mhall119: sure, and really, what we did shouldn't be considered any slight against NDR
<achiang> mhall119: i don't think we even evaluated it... the guys just dove right in
<achiang> mhall119: karni from my team would be able to give you better feedback
<mhall119> achiang: I never thought it was a slight (wasn't even sure if you knew about it), I was just looking for feedback
<achiang> mhall119: ok. :)
<mhall119> I'm debating how far I want to develop it, and where I want to take it as a project
<achiang> fair enough
<carloalberto> Hi all!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-31
<norat> HI guys
<norat> i am newbie here
 * achiang wonders if mzanetti is awake yet
<dholbach> good morning
<Mr-Shuttleworth> dholbach, morning.
<mzanetti> achiang: o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day!  :-D
<mzanetti> JamesTait: aware of the Vibraslap?
<JamesTait> mzanetti, I am now!
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> renatou: where do you use the ContactListView.qml component?
<nik90> renatou: I was able to figure out ListItemWithActions -> ContactsDelegate -> ContactsSimpleListView -> ContactsListView -> ?
<davmor2> anyone else having issues with notes showing in reminders?  For me it is almost like it isn't in sync at all :(
<dholbach> popey, do you know if anyone replied to pstolowski's question? (he used Launchpad's "mail team" feature)
<dholbach> "Music app - adding to the queue?"
<dholbach> ah, nevermind - it was only sent an hour ago
<renatou> nik90, you can use ListItemWithActions without the contactListView
<dholbach> I just wasn't sure, because I had no idea what to reply :)
<davmor2> ah nevermind apparmor is denying it that would explain it :)
<nik90> renatou: yeah I was trying to figure out where you define the leftSideAction
<nik90> renatou: but just found it in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/ContactList/ContactListPage.qml
<renatou> nik90, yes and you can define a list of actions for the rightSideActions
<nik90> renatou: yup got it working. Will look through your code to see how to do the delete animation
<renatou> nik90, take a look on this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/HistoryPage/HistoryPage.qml#L267
<popey> dholbach: dunno, didnt see it.
<dholbach> popey, forwarded it
<dholbach> popey, JFYI I approved pete's scope with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/scope-email/+merge/228993 applied
<popey> dholbach: nice one.
<dholbach> popey, it hasn't landed in the tools yet, but it's basically just us special-casing com.ubuntu.scopes, so I don't expect it to be controversial
<dholbach> I just wanted to unblock them
<kalikiana> nik90: am I imagining it or do I need to open the clock app to get the correct time in all places? a rather problematic bug when trying to use the phone to check the time…
<kalikiana> it's off by 3 hours if I don't open the clock app
<popey> dholbach: what namespace would a community person use for a scope?
<dholbach> popey, their own
<dholbach> it's not different from any app
<popey> so I'd use com.popey.foo or com.popey.scopes.foo ?
<dholbach> yeah, or com.ubuntu.developer.dholbach.superscope2
<popey> ah
<nik90> kalikiana: which clock app? old or new?
<kalikiana> nik90: er… how would I know?
<nik90> kalikiana: old one has a purple background
<kalikiana> purple indeed
<nik90> kalikiana: so what time is it reporting incorrectly? The world clocks?
<kalikiana> nik90: the lock screen as well as panel are wrong
<kalikiana> the clock app is correct except the format is wrong
<kalikiana> and some time after the app is open the times sync
<nik90> kalikiana: the lock screen and indicator panel is controlled by the clock app
<nik90> kalikiana: is not controlled*
<nik90> kalikiana: as for the time it takes to sync, the clock app is suspended when it goes into the background. So when it comes back, it takes a second before the time sync
<nik90> kalikiana: but either way could you try the new clock app from the ubuntu touch store. It fixes many of these issues.
<nik90> kalikiana: you can get it from the Ubuntu Touch store. It is called "Clock Reboot"
<nik90> kalikiana: also when you flash a phone, the system time is indeed incorrect. You will need to set the correct timezone in the system settings app.
<kalikiana> hmmmm so the click app has to run for time to work!?
<kalikiana> I'll try the new app app in a minute
<nik90> kalikiana: no no, the lock screen and panel are controlled by a background service.
<nik90> kalikiana: the clock app merely reads the system time. So if it is in the background, it is frozen due to the app lifecycle.
<nik90> kalikiana: when it is brought forward, it again sync up with the system time
<kalikiana> nik90: is the time usually correct for you in all places?
<kalikiana> if I just unlock and check the screen it's wrong
<nik90> kalikiana: with the new clock it is correct for me in all places
<kalikiana> nik90: wow, right now I can see that the clock app is correct and other places are still behind
<kalikiana> nik90: why would the new app make it correct?
<nik90> kalikiana: because I rewrote the entire world clocks backend
<kalikiana> so that will fix the wrong format of the time in the app?
 * kalikiana installing it now
<nik90> kalikiana: yes it will
<kalikiana> ok
<kalikiana> woah fancy
<Diogo> nik90:
<Diogo> is nik90 here
<bzoltan> popey: would you please help to push this problem -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1350816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350816 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Add validity checks to tests" [Undecided,New]
<popey> bzoltan: hmm.
<popey> balloons: ^ can you help here?
<nik90> kalikiana: did the new clock app fix any time issues you had?
<kalikiana> nik90: one of them. the format of the time is correct now; it is 15:05 instead of 3:05pm as it was in the old app
<nik90> kalikiana: in the new clock app, we respect the user locale. So if your phone is defaulting to 24-hours format, then the new clock app will do as well. No more hardcoding.
<nik90> kalikiana: what about the time in other places?
<kalikiana> nik90: unchanged. still wrong for some time between unlocking and doing other things
<nik90> kalikiana: what other city did you add?
<kalikiana> let me clarify. it's not the wrong timezone. but it's as if the panel/ lock screen are frozen in the past temporarily
<nik90> kalikiana: the world city times are updated every second. So when unlocking it should update within the second.
<nik90> kalikiana: when you mean panel, are you referring to the indicator panel at the top?
<kalikiana> nik90: yes, indicator at the top
<kalikiana> everything inside the clock app is correct
<nik90> glad to hear that :D
<kalikiana> just unfortunately I see the lock screen first and that causes confusion :-P
<nik90> kalikiana: so let me unlock my phone in a minute to see if I can see the lock screen frozen
<kalikiana> nik90: wait >1 minute to see it - since it seems it gets "stuck" somehow
<nik90> kalikiana: ok. will ping you back in about 5 minutes :)
<kalikiana> okay
<kalikiana> thanks for looking at this, it's a really evil bug :-D
<nik90> :)
<dpm> balloons, sorry but I have to keep asking: now that the online accounts issue is fixed, are we good for Reminders to appear in the dashboard?
<balloons> dpm, with the merge we did as the workaround we are good. I ask fginther each day, I know he's working on it :-) Reminders requires autopkgtest to run, and CI has never used that before on the dashboard
<balloons> we'll see if we can sneak out another update from fginther now :-)
<dpm> fginther, sorry if we keep being a pain, but would you have an ETA for when we can get autopkgtests to run on the CI system and Reminders on the dashboard?
<nik90> renatou: in the address book, when you swipe right on item #1 you are shown the delete icon, but when you swipe item #2, the item #1 the swipe delete is returned back to the original position. How do you do this?
<nik90> renatou: in my integration, the swipe delete returns back only when done manually and not automatically when you select another item
<nik90> renatou: never mind I figured it out :)
<karni> mhall119: You asked about NDR yesterday - I think it's a nice kick start tool. I didn't use as it was, because there was some code already written by another dev [which, frankly, may have been partially based on NDR output!], so I just took it from there. I like the fact it extracts output, but I'm also aware it creates pages and some stubs, etc. So, it's not it's a bad tool, we just were on a different route already. But if I confirm (on ...
<karni> ... Wednesday) it was based on NDR at the beginning, I'll be happy to let you know :)
<fginther> dpm, don't worry about being a pain, I know it's important. The MP should start review today. If I can pull plars away from the rtm work long enough we might be able to land it this week.
<fginther> balloons, ^
<balloons> fginther, ty
<mhall119> thanks karni
<popey> balloons: could you please push latest weather to the store now it builds okay? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.318_all.click
<dpm> thank you fginther
<balloons> popey, ayeaye
<popey> ta
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/147/changerequest/
<t1mp> mhall119: do you have use cases for background images in the header which are not the same as the mainview background?
<t1mp> mhall119: part of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1315884
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1315884 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Allow Header style customization per Page" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> mhall119: I just finished an MR that allows you set the title and icon colors :) but not the rest of that bug yet
<kalikiana> nik90: 5 minutes up… I just remembered :-D
<popey> thanks balloons
<mhall119> t1mp: the simples use-case would be to have a gradient or simple pattern in the title to match a product's branding
<mhall119> t1mp: let's use my LoCo Teams app as an example, in loco.ubuntu.com the main navigation part of the page has an orange background with faint striping that I would want to duplicate in the native app
<t1mp> mhall119: so only in the header, not in the full app background?
<mhall119> t1mp: I've figured out how to set it for the full ap background and then hide the non-header parts with an opaque Page background, but that seems wrong
<t1mp> right
<mhall119> it also wouldn't allow having different colors/images for different pages, which I think it something we should support
<t1mp> mhall119: yes, makes sense
<nik90> kalikiana: I did 2 tests which required some time. For me the time in the lock screen and the indicator updated rather instantly after unlocking
<mhall119> the Android telegram app, for example, has a blue header and white content backgrounds, except the gallery Activity, which has a black header and page background
<t1mp> mhall119: ok, the foreground color of header is being solved now (as soon as my MR lands), let's split up the bug to have a separate bug for backgrounds
<nik90> kalikiana: I also made sure that my phone was in deep sleep and tested it as well
<mhall119> t1mp: works for me, thanks!
<t1mp> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350893
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350893 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Allow header background customization per page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<t1mp> gventuri: can someone from design comment on that bug^ just to make sure you don't have strong objections
<mhall119> gventuri: if you need to ask about use cases for it, ping me
<t1mp> popey: I just compared the clock-app stopwatch with the stopwatch here http://www.online-stopwatch.com/
<t1mp> popey: I started both at the same time, and on my device I reached 5m two seconds later
<t1mp> maybe the website is wrong.. how do we verify that the stopwatch is correct?
<mhall119> t1mp: rather than specifying that the image be stretched, why not just use an Image's fillMode property?
<popey> t1mp: ugh, good question
<t1mp> mhall119: I simply copied the text from your original bug report ;)
<t1mp> mhall119: feel free to update the text and add comments
<t1mp> mhall119: probably I won't work on that this week, so it is better to keep it attached to the bug report so I don't forget
<t1mp> mhall119: perhaps a header background item is an option. Could then be set to a Rectangle if the developer just wants a color
<t1mp> hmm.. that may be have to have a different Rectangle per page instead of a different color
<mhall119> true, but would that open the door to them making bad performance choices by complicating the header?
<mhall119> or is that not enough of a concern since it'll only be one instance of it
<mhall119> though if you allow any Item...what's to stop them from putting buttons in?
<t1mp> mhall119: it is. it would be one Item per page
<t1mp> mhall119: nothing, so that's bad
<mhall119> t1mp: ok, updated the description for 4 options: color, gradient, image and borderimage, that should be enough flexibility without causing trouble
<mhall119> and of course if none are set, leave it transparent like it is now
<t1mp> popey: I'm comparing now with stopwatch on ipad. No noticable time difference after 6min :)
<popey> yay
<gventuri> t1mp: mhall119: what's the rationale behind this? Branded Scopes?
<mhall119> gventuri: this is for apps, but kind of the same rationale
<t1mp> mhall119: I would hate to see gradient backgrounds for headers ;)
<t1mp> gventuri: facebook app with white background, but blue header with white text
<t1mp> gventuri: for example
<gventuri> t1mp: mhall119: we talked about this about the web container as well
<mhall119> I didn't think the web container had a header
<gventuri> mhall119: it has now
<mhall119> ah, ok
<gventuri> mhall119: by default, it is hidden
<gventuri> mhall119: but i can be displayed
<mhall119> t1mp: gventuri: another thing we'll need to consider, by allowing each Page/Tab to define it's own header style, is how the transition from one to another would look
<t1mp> gventuri: okay, I didn't know about the web container discussion
<t1mp> gventuri: what was the conclusion there?
<t1mp> mhall119: with header style you mean the background color/pattern?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> t1mp: so if you go from a blue header to a black header, does it slide, fade, immediately change, etc
<jounih> hello
<t1mp> jounih: hi. Are you here to join the header background discussion?
<gventuri> jounih: we are discussing customising the header
<jounih> yes
<gventuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350893
<t1mp> jounih: I just created this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350893 which is a copy of mhall's older bug which includes multiple things
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350893 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Allow header background customization per page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gventuri> t1mp: not sure about gradient and background image
<jounih> i’m with gventuri
<mhall119> why is that?
<gventuri> same goes for BorderImage
<jounih> What might be useful is to be able to change fonts
<jounih> if the app wants to use custom fonts those should probably be reflected in the header too
<jounih> i thought it’s already possible to change header background colour and font colour with themes?
<gventuri> mhall119: it clashes with our design language. It should be enough to be able to change the background colour or font
<t1mp> jounih: you can change the background of the app now, and the header background is linked to that, so it looks like the header background is actually transparent
<mhall119> gventuri: with our design language, yes, but it doesn't necessarily clash with the app developer's design language
<jounih> ok
<gventuri> t1mp: this bug is affecting Ubuntu UX as well
<gventuri> I added it
<t1mp> jounih: I have an MR proposal that makes the text and icon color configurable (as header foreground color, but all icons and text will have the same color)
<t1mp> gventuri: thanks
<gventuri> mhall119: it's about consistency
<t1mp> I'd be worried if we allow gradient colors and all kinds of crazy patterns in the header, that people will actually use that to make really ugly apps
<t1mp> mhall119: everything is possible in the apps, but if app developers want to do stuff that we do not support in the UITK it will be a lot more work for the developers
<mhall119> if we allow images, they can make gradient images and use that, I added it to the bug assuming that a QtQuick Gradient is more efficient than an Image
<t1mp> mhall119: do we want to make it *easy* to use a gradient background in the header?
<t1mp> mhall119: that means adding a way to do that in our API, which will clutter the API
<mhall119> as an app developer, I would say yes
<mhall119> a toolkit developer or designer may feel otherwise
<mhall119> it's a balance
<jounih> can the developer not just define a gradient in the theme for the header
<mhall119> but if we allow Images, we won't stop gradients from happening, they'll just happen less efficiently
<t1mp> mhall119: as an app developer it is not necessarily yes. Consider also that if we have a nice clean API, the docs are much easier to read (and autocompletion in QtC is more useful) than a huge API that allows all kinds of things that you probably don't want to use
<t1mp> jounih: yes, if they define their own theme and write their own copy of PageHeadStyle.qml (just look up the file). That is not simple
<mhall119> t1mp: the only thing an app developer hates more than big ugly docs, are small clean docs telling him he can't do what he wants
<t1mp> mhall119: we do that already, for example in the header you cannot put custom components (like "normal" buttons), only a list of Actions, and we define what the action buttons look like
<mhall119> yup, and we have a reason for that, because allowing it will break other things that we want him to use
<t1mp> and we prevent certain ugly designs
<t1mp> still, it is possible to fully customize the header by overriding the PageHeadStyle, but that's complicated
<mhall119> yeah, last time I tried to do that I ended up having to copy and override quite a few internal-only components to make it work
<jounih> maybe this is something we should have a look at when we are reviewing the theming system t1mp
<gventuri> t1mp: mhall119: again, it's about consistency. Android for example has the action bar pattern that makes it easy for app developers and user alike. But they can have their own custom headers if they want to
<t1mp> jounih: yes
<jounih> this is how it’s handled on Android https://github.com/Cheesebaron/LegacyBar/wiki/Customizing-the-ActionBar
<t1mp> jounih: that's useful
<jgdx> elopio, hm, you've done apt-get build-dep ubuntu-system-settings ?
<t1mp> mhall119: ^ I guess you can compare the android approach to letting the appdevs set the background Item?
<elopio> jgdx: yes
<jounih> t1mp: not official docs, there’s probably something better
<kalikiana> nik90: hmmkay. I'll see if anything changes after the next update. can't really think of anything obvious why you wouldn't see it while I do other than "already fixed" or sth
<jgdx> elopio, then drop the -j 8 part, seems you need to build without it
<elopio> jgdx: no luck.
<jgdx> elopio, yeah, same here
<jounih> t1mp: actually ignore that, it’s for Xamarin/mono
<jounih> official docs here https://developer.android.com/training/basics/actionbar/styling.html
<elopio> jgdx: I get a different error when trying to build trunk.
<jgdx> elopio, I get a different error building another one of my branches
<t1mp> jounih, mhall119, gventuri we have styles also, but currently there is no good documentation on how to customize the styles for your app
<t1mp> I'll discuss it with zsombi on Monday if we can make this easy using styles
<mhall119> there's also no easy way to override the style of an individual component like Header that is defined internally to another
<mhall119> t1mp: if we could easily set the style component for the header on a per-page basis, that would work to
<t1mp> for setting the background per page we would need to add a property, but to change it per-app I think a styling approach is better
<t1mp> mhall119: yeah in theory, but currently the style not only defines colors and such but the whole layout (and the looks of the buttons etc), see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/PageHeadStyle.qml
<jgdx> elopio, could be that you have to try in another build folder, running the build using make only
<jgdx> I am trying that atm
 * t1mp gotta go, bbl
<mhall119> t1mp: yup, I wouldn't mind having the ability to override all of that too :)
<mhall119> but that's currently set on a per-MainView basis, not per-tab or per-page
<jounih> i think styling of apps/headers would be done once per app
<jounih> styling of buttons/headers/etc i mean
<jounih> you wouldn’t have different style buttons on each page right?
<mhall119> maybe, maybe not
<t1mp> I would say once per OS ;)
<mhall119> going back to the Telegram example, it has multiple pages with a light background and blue header, but one page (Gallery) with a dark background and header
<t1mp> sorry, gotta run, back in 2h
<mhall119> t1mp: we'll assign you work while you're gone, don't worry :)
<jgdx> elopio, uss seems severely allergic to parallel builds
<jgdx> but I still can't build
<elopio> jgdx: I was able to build last week, so it broke on one of the recent merges.
<elopio> unless it's failing because my machine is not really clean. I had to add many ppas last week.
<elopio> but if it fails on yours too, I'd blame trunk.
<balloons> gerlowskija, I think https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revised-fix-for-bug1334883-dev/+merge/228960 is really truly going to land now
<balloons> ahayzen, you about?
<ahayzen> balloons, yo
<balloons> ahayzen, so music tests.. we ready for some refactoring?
<balloons> I see, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529, which I suppose comes first
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged]
<ahayzen> ...refactoring?... balloons as in the move to py3?
<ahayzen> balloons, and my plan to tidy up things...
<balloons> ahayzen, as in clean things up and use the helpers
<balloons> yeppers
<ahayzen> balloons, basically this https://trello.com/c/2p7zUffL/278-music-refactor-ap-tests-to-use-python3-correct-objectname-test-var-names
<ahayzen> balloons, sortof ready... also trying to juggle all the other stuff :) and yeah that breakage we have on trunk comes first as it is a promotion blocker
<balloons> ahayzen, good.. I'll pitch in
<ahayzen> balloons, the breakage is mediascanner2
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm just currently trying to finish listitem-actions, content-hub and do bottom-edge...but inbetween all of that refactoring ap tests is on my list :)
<ahayzen> be good to do some python again
<popey> ahayzen: nik90 was just telling me about the new list item stuff.. could you use that?
<ahayzen> popey, idk i thought his was custom as well?
 * ahayzen was going to talk to nik90 now :)
<popey> good good
<popey> it is
<popey> just be good for consistency
<ahayzen> popey, he asked me if he should use ours...but ours has right actions, reordering etc which would be an overkill for his needs
<ahayzen> popey, so i think really we should just align our swipedelete animations to what they have done
<ahayzen> popey, whether that is done in my 2mth+ old mp or a second iteration is the next question
<popey> right
<nik90> ahayzen: actually the one I took from the addressbook has support for both right and left animation.
<ahayzen> nik90, oh sweet
 * ahayzen wonders if they looked at my code as i did mail the mp to them in malta lol
<nik90> It would suit your entire use case..but I understand you have worked on your implementation for quite a bit
<nik90> so I will that decision up to you
<ahayzen> nik90, may be best to migrate over... we would just need to add reorder support?
<ahayzen> nik90, and we have labels as well as icons
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll check it out ... tbh there hasn't been much coding just merging of trunk and minor tweaks since like early june
<nik90> ahayzen: adding labels should be really easy since I went through their implementation. it is quite configurable
<nik90> ahayzen: as for reordering, yes you would need to add that
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool do u have a mp for ur app that i could use to see the diff easily?
<nik90> ahayzen: almost there..give me an hour to clean up code a bit and propose it
<ahayzen> nik90, what are u using for reference?
<nik90> ahayzen: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/ListItemWithActions.qml
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome thanks
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-swipe-delete/+merge/229088
<ahayzen> nik90, sweet awesome man!
 * ahayzen high fives nik90 
 * nik90 high fives back :)
<nik90> balloons: hey when you have time can you help carla with some locale issues?
<nik90> balloons: the clock app shows the days in the user locale which makes it harder to assert.
<nik90> balloons: I presume she will come online in about 2-3 hours most likely
<balloons> nik90, sure, probably simple.. the tests should use a default locale
<balloons> and we can make scenarios for others
<nik90> balloons: ah yes..so in the init.py I suppose your setLocale to default before the tests beging
<balloons> yep
<gerlowskija> balloons: Nice, I'll take a look when I get off this afternoon/evening.
<dpm> popey, there is a long list of Fix Committed bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app - do you think you could you have a look at triaging them or asking the guys to do it tomorrow?
<popey> sure
<popey> beuno: in the store it says we put contact as "mailto" links, which I have "mailto:alan@popey.com" - but in the newest click scope on device it actually displays that field contents..
<popey> not a clickable link or anything
<popey> beuno: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-31-190915.png
<popey> should I file a bug in the click scope or edit my data in the store?
<josharenson> I have a type defined in c++ that I'm using in my QML code. It runs just fine, but my unit tests fail on the line that imports the backend library. What am I doing wrong?
<beuno> popey, yes please, file a bug against the scope
<popey> ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy!
<Letozaf_> balloons, did nik90 tell you about the locale problem I am having ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed. But I didn't investigate. I'm assuming setting the locale to a default for the test should work for you
<balloons> Letozaf_, self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable('LC_ALL', newvalue='C'))
<balloons> import fixtures to use it
<balloons> and call that before you launch the app
<balloons> so it will be in the __init__.py file, in the setup method before the launch
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, this is surely different from what I was trying :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes makes sense I will try it now
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, I'm flying blind here :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well at least I have something to try :P
<mihir> balloons: any reasons emulator performing damn slow ?
<balloons> mihir, hey! good to hear from you. It's really slow to boot and start apps, but once they are running they seem to go fine
<balloons> are you using the x86 emulator?
<mihir> balloons: yup
<mihir> it got booted , but not able to perfom any action
<mihir> balloons: if you can could you just test this on device, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1338956/
<mihir> i am not able to actually test it.
<balloons> mihir, happy to
<balloons> one minute
<mihir> balloons: no issues.
<mihir> it might not work , i am trying to figure out the root cause
<balloons> just pushing the new build to the devive
<balloons> mihir, doesn't seem to work
<balloons> however the osk does stay up now when you tap the picker
<balloons> nothing appears when I select any picker
<balloons> mihir_, ^^
<mihir_> balloons: hmmm , thanks will check it out
<balloons> mihir_, kk
<Letozaf_> balloons, \o/ it works!!! thank you :-)
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, I owe you a smoothie ;)
<mihir_> balloons: one que, does date selector apperes on latest trunk , with the bug mentioned ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome, glad the fix was simple :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> mihir_, I'm checking to confirm trunk behaves
<nik90> balloons: does the emulator #image 157 (latest devel) work for you?
<nik90> balloons: for me it always ends up in a black screen although I can adb into it
<balloons> nik90, mihir_ ohh right on the emulator, there was a critical bug that preventing unity from coming up
<mihir_> balloons: :(
<nik90> balloons: damn :/ anyways around it?
<mihir_> balloons: it hungs a  lot , nik90 is it same for you too ?
<nik90> mihir_: how do you know if it hangs or not?
<nik90> mihir_: for me in qtcreator, it recognises that the emulator is on and provides options to ssh into it.
<nik90> mihir_: just that it is black without unity running
<mihir_> nik90: it booted , and was not able to perform any action, like if i swipe down , it took 2-4 mins to get finish that action.
<nik90> mihir_: oh I never saw any gui to do the swipe actions
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/+bug/1349444/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349444 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Critical,Fix released]
<balloons> looks like you need at least image 160
<nik90> balloons: I tried devel-proposed, image 165, still same issue
<nik90> as well
<balloons> nik90, I'm doing an upgrade and trying again.. I feel like I tried after image 160 and didn't have success
<nik90> yup
<ahayzen> nik90, got the listitems working with the one ur using...needs a few addition tweaks though to make it as 'nice' as ours
<nik90> ahayzen: what tweaks?
<nik90> ahayzen: or rather tweaks for what?
<ahayzen> nik90, we only allow one to be open? is one observation ....
<nik90> ahayzen: ah I added that in my branch actually
<ahayzen> nik90, we dim the listitem when it is pressed so u know something is happening
<ahayzen> nik90, and probably other things i'll notice after looking at it for 30s :)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> nice work
<ahayzen> nik90, just gotta add to all our listviews and port reordering over then test test test :)
<mihir_> balloons: let me know behavior of picker once you get time.
<ahayzen> nik90, are there autopilot helpers for this yet? or shall i just take the code i wrote for our custom one?
<balloons> mihir_, trunk seems to do the same
<mihir_> balloons: it doesn't open picker right/
<balloons> mihir_, correct
<nik90> ahayzen: no ap helpers yet.
<ahayzen> nik90, ok no worries i'll just grab my code :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I have to check if address book has them
<mihir_> balloons: it does open on desktop, i hope we ain't missing any extra packages for pickers , I am not sure.
<balloons> mihir_, ahh yes, that's true the desktop does open
<mihir_> balloons: hmmm
<balloons> nik90, interesting it wants to create the emulator from v157; Creating "emulator" from ubuntu-touch/devel revision 157
<nik90> balloons: yeah if you choose devel, it chooses v157
<nik90> balloons: what about devel-proposed?
<balloons> right, so I may have done that.
<balloons> nik90, --channel devel-proposed pulls 163, so let's see
<nik90> balloons: although I am worried about image 165 since there was a mail on the list where 165 was not that good on the emulator
<nik90> really?
<nik90> balloons: u creating this through the terminal or qtc?
<balloons> terminal this time.. qtc just does devel image I believe
<balloons> mihir_, so I think there's another bug to file then.. the pickers literally don't seem to work at all in trunk. So your fix for hiding the OSK *may* work
<mihir_> balloons: let me file a bug then.
<balloons> mihir_, go for it, I'll confirm
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried to run my clock/reboot app on the device with adt-run but I got: expected_alarm_name = unicode(test_alarm_name)
<Letozaf_> NameError: name 'unicode' is not defined
<mihir_> balloons: there you go , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, what's wrong with unicode on the device ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, kind of odd you are casting unicode
<balloons> py3 should be unicode by default
<Letozaf_> balloons, well to be honest I used what was in the "old" tests, so do you think I should take that away ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, off the top I don't know why you would need it
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I should also ask nik90
<nik90> Letozaf_: can you link me to where it was used in the old tests?
<Letozaf_> nik90, just a second...
<nik90> Letozaf_: I honestly cannot remember what I did in the old clock app.. its been too long ;P
<balloons> Letozaf_, it might just be a string cast.. so str
<balloons> but again, it's likely already the right type
<balloons> sigh.. /home drive is really really not happy.. I think this machine is going down
<Letozaf_> nik90, I was wrong, sorry, :( unicode was not in the "original° tests so I did it :P
<Letozaf_> nik90, balloons I wll take that out of the test :)
<nik90> ;)
<nik90> balloons: didnt your hard drive fail before recently?
<Letozaf_> balloons works too much so drives fail :P
<nik90> Letozaf_: +1
<nik90> balloons: 166 works :D
<balloons> nik90, yes it did. I replaced it with an old drive. That failed soon after. So I grabbed a third drive, and now this too has failed. It's under warranty, along with the second one
<balloons> but I have to swap them out and I don't have anything to hold data in the interim
<nik90> oh :(
<balloons> just wild.. I'm abusive I guess
<balloons> alrighty, tiny laptop time
<jgdx> elopio, hi, could you pull and try that branch again? Make sure you apt update and build-dep for uss. :)
<jgdx> elopio, and I was wrong about the parallel build. -j8 works fine :)
<nik90> bzoltan zbenjamin: Hey guys, got some new low hanging bugs for you :) bug 1351037 and bug 1350333
<ubot5> bug 1351037 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Kits that are no longer valid are not automatically deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351037
<ubot5> bug 1350333 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Show the emulator's channel in the emulator details page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350333
<nik90> balloons: oh btw, with the new qtcreator ubuntu plugin you can create devel-proposed emulators. You can choose the channel in the create emulator dialog.
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is what I get running my test on device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7917449/
<elopio> jgdx: yes, I can build your branch
<elopio> thanks
<jgdx> elopio, thank you
<Letozaf_> balloons, datepicker works fine on desktop
<elopio> jgdx: I'll propose a branch for you to check the autopilot changes I was referring to.
<elopio> jgdx: can you please fill a bug on python-dbusmock about not waiting enough? pitti is the developers and he will fix it for sure.
<jgdx> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-dbusmock/+bug/1350833
<jgdx> ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350833 in python-dbusmock "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer from using spawn_server" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> wow you are fast. :)
<elopio> thanks.
<jgdx> elopio, hehe made it this morning
<jgdx> elopio, what changes, the page object pattern?
<jgdx> I tried refactoring that as best as I could, hiding internals and exposing sane, stable public methods
<jgdx> :)
<elopio> jgdx: yes, I will move them out of the test case module.
<bzoltan> nik90:  we know little about the non active emulators
<jgdx> elopio, oh right, they are not supposed to be there. Right
<nik90> bzoltan: ah..perhaps when the user deletes an emulator through qtc, may be delete the autocreated kit as well?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes datepicker seems to work fine on desktop
<Letozaf_> balloons, but does it work on device ?
<bzoltan> nik90: yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, at least as done in the calendar app no
<bzoltan> nik90:  that is not a bug in my opinion
<balloons> ohh Letozaf_ sorry I missed your paste
<nik90> bzoltan: but does the qtc plugin do that? i.e delete the autocreated kit when deleting the emulator?
<nik90> through qtc that is
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must have copied form calendar app :(
<bzoltan> nik90:  no, qtc does not do that
<bzoltan> nik90:  and should not do that. When I delete and create emulatros I use the same name
<balloons> Letozaf_, I saw your paste.. yes heh, datepickers are a problem for autopilot
<bzoltan> nik90:  Usually I call them Stable, Devel, Proposed
<nik90> bzoltan: ah ok. Yeah I could do that as well
<nik90> bzoltan: alright I will mark bug as invalid
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328600 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [Critical,Confirmed]
<balloons> Letozaf_, I have to finish some housekeeping on my proposed branch and get it landed. until then, no support from autopilot
<balloons> you'll get timestamp out of range errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, I am reading the bug you pasted
<balloons> Letozaf_, basically unless you change the qml to limit the maxdate for the picker you'll have issue until autopilot is fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I will wait for autopilot to be fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, The test works fine on desktop so it should on device afterwards
<Letozaf_> balloons, what do you think ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep.. add a skip unless model is desktop
<balloons> make sense?
<nik90> Letozaf_, balloons: If you want we could add a patch in qml with a FIXME note to remove it later.
<bzoltan> nik90: I would no like to auto delete Kits, because developers might tune their Kits and it is not nice to remove anything like that
<balloons> and reference the bug
<balloons> or you can set the maxdate in qml if you wish nik90
<balloons> the test fix is easier
<balloons> well they are both easy i guess
<nik90> balloons: the time picker actually is used to only pick the time. We don't show the date at all
<nik90> bzoltan: no worries I understand
<balloons> nik90, oO.. well that's another bug I have filed.. the timepicker shouldn't even have such dates attached
<balloons> nik90, so sanity means you probably could set the maxdate then
<balloons> nik90, look at the bug, and checkout the branch I did for ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> balloons: the calendar bug report?
<balloons> nik90, yes.. it's actually against 3 things
<nik90> balloons: ah ok
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1328600/+merge/227394
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh! also note https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1346669
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1346669 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Time Picker behaves erractically when min and max is set" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> nik90, that would be nice
<balloons> you have to set things in the right order seconds, minutes, then hours...
 * Letozaf_ is reading
<balloons> but the helper should take care of that automagically for you
<balloons> but it might mean nik90 doesn't want to do the qml fix as it will produce that bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I suppose I will have to opt for the skip :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I think so
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> i had forgotten about the bug
<nik90> damn :/
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 :)
<nik90> Letozaf_: ok for now let's skip testing on device. Sry, I don't want to add code patches like this since it will come to bite us at a later stage
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok no problem I will add a skip
<nik90> Letozaf_: thnx
<nik90> Letozaf_: btw since you fixed the locale issue, does this mean that your add alarm test is complete?
<Letozaf_> nik90, yes I wanted to test it on device... but it's no use now, so it's ok for me
<balloons> the good news is it still works for merges, so the test will still run semi-regularly
<nik90> Letozaf_: alright. You should have the full review by tomorrow evening.
<Letozaf_> nik90, thnx
<romanzonov> Hello everybody. Is anybody here?
<nik90> romanzonov: hello there :D
<romanzonov> I found one bug in...QtMultimedia or audio stack, I suppose.
<romanzonov> If I close app (with new method) when music is being played, app will be closed, but music will play until it ends. Is it normal?)
<nik90> romanzonov: Was this issue on the ubuntu phone or desktop?
<romanzonov> nik90, UT
<romanzonov> mhall119 ?
<daker> romanzonov: i have seen that too, sometimes the music keeps playing even if the music-app is closed, it plays until the track finishes
<romanzonov> daker, it is annoying bug
<daker> romanzonov: i still need to test again
<mhall119> romanzonov: ?
<romanzonov> mhall119, "If I close app (with new method) when music is being played, app will be closed, but music will play until it ends. Is it normal?)"
<romanzonov> Had you experienced that problem?
<balloons> romanzonov, sounds like a hidden bug because of how music keeps playing when device shuts off
<romanzonov> I don't know if bug exists on proposed images,maybe it is because of new app killer?
<mhall119> romanzonov: sounds like something it's telling media-hub that the app was killed
<romanzonov> Pity...
<romanzonov> Ok, who knows when Push QML API will be available? And what about Ubuntu Upload Manager?
<mhall119> romanzonov: ralsina is finishing the docs for the QML API, it should be ready soon, download manager docs are already on developer.ubuntu.com
<romanzonov> Thank you for information, but I'm talking about upload, not download)
<mhall119> oh, I don't think it handles uploads yet, probably won't before RTM
<nik90> karni: ping (about https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1340125)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1340125 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarm indicator visible when no alarms set" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nik90> kalikiana: I think I found your bug reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1328646
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328646 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> kalikiana: :D
<popey> jdstrand: you about? there's an app in the store which is failing click reviewer tools and I dont understand why
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7918080/ from https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/973/review/
<jdstrand> popey: "text": "malformed application name: 'Music Pro'". the application name is not supposed to have spaces
<jdstrand>     "hooks": {
<jdstrand>         "Music Pro": {
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<popey> aha! i saw that but didn't think we'd prevent spaces..
<elopio> jgdx: you are probably gone by now, but maybe you'll see the ping when you return:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset-page_object/+merge/229148
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-01
<diego7319> hi guys
<gerlowskija_home> balloons: I see "revised-fix-for-bug1334883" got merged.  Pretty pumped!...now for the bug that was holding it up...
<karni> nik90: pong ;P
<karni> nik90: about the bug you mentioned
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> popey_: ping !!
<nik90> karni: hi, can you update that bug with more details
<karni> nik90: done :)
<dholbach> nik90, popey_: I pushed some changes to lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging
<dholbach> nik90, popey_: it still won't build, as the tests are not run in the chrooted build
<nik90> dholbach: Hi, I will take a look now
<dholbach> nik90, popey_: it looks to me like something in the cmake logic needs to be changed to run the autopilot tests properly...if we want to run them during the build
<nik90> dholbach: I am guessing the custom target for autopilot in the cmake file needs to be revisited.
<dholbach> yeah, I had a look at gallery-app - not sure if that's the best example though - they seem to use some magic from "include(${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake/autopilot.cmake)"
<nik90> dholbach: but do the c++ plugins get built properly according to the arch?
<nik90> dholbach: that's one primary diff w.r.t to the old clock app and where I was not sure how to do it
<dholbach> nik90, if I get past this point, should I be fine?
<dholbach> Linking CXX shared module Timezone/libtimezone.so
<dholbach> ^
<nik90> dholbach: I would assume so so yes :) there are 2 other libraries (AlarmSettings.so and DateTime.so)
<dholbach> yep
<nik90> yup that's good then
<dholbach> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7921784/ ← this is where I fail now
<nik90> dholbach: can you propose a MR, the code diff will be more visible then
<nik90> dholbach: I will investigate how to fix the autopilot issue
<dholbach> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/229173
<dholbach> nik90, to replicate what I'm trying to do, you could run this once:  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools; pbuilder-dist utopic create; bzr branch lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging; cd reboot-packaging" - and then every time you want to test the build in semi-real-life build conditions:  "bzr bd -- -S -us -uc; cd ..; pbuilder-dist utopic build ubuntu-clock-app_1.2.dsc"
<nik90> dholbach: thnx
<dholbach> nik90, this way, a utopic chroot is created and it will attempt to build the created source package (that's the 'bzr bd' step), in this chroot - it's all automated and the packages will be cached, so building it the second time will be quicker
<dholbach> but yeah... if we could figure out what the de-facto way is of running autopilot tests in build scenarios, that'd be great
<dholbach> nik90, if you attempt the build locally, are the autopilot tests run just fine?
<nik90> dholbach: I didn't try yet, I was looking through reminder app's cmake files to see if they did anything different
<dholbach> oh ok
<nik90> also the chroot is being created atm
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> nik90, ok... what I just tried locally (without a chroot) was: cmake .; make; make test
<dholbach> and it fails the same way
<dholbach> so I guess if we can make the above workflow work, then it might also work in the chroot
<nik90> so that's how you use it..I was wondering how to use the custom targets in the cmake file
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> nik90, it looks like it tries to run something like this "qmltestrunner -input app/tests/unit/ -import backend/"
<dholbach> does that work for you?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm not sure if the autopilot tests are run at all during the build. I think they are just packaged as a separate package
<dholbach> dpm, right
<nik90> dholbach: I tried "make autopilot" and that started to run some tests although they did fail due to missing dependency on trusty
<dholbach> dpm, right now it looks like they don't run at all :)
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7921868/
<nik90> dholbach: yup
<nik90> dholbach: let me try merging https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-test which adds the first working ap test for the new clock app
<dholbach> nik90, "ubuntu-clock-app" → "ubuntu_clock_app"
<dholbach> ok.. look like that's what Carla did as well
<nik90> dholbach: so isn't that enough for our debian packaging?
<nik90> instead of make test we run make autopilot
<dholbach> sure, I can do that
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> nik90, does add_custom_target pass through a return code?
<dholbach> nik90, it looks like "make autopilot" will return 0 no matter what
<dholbach> so stopping the build on failed tests is a bit hard :-D
<nik90> dholbach: sry not sure since it was there with the cmake template as part of qtC
<nik90> dholbach: but wouldn't jenkins do that? Stop merge if tests fail
<dholbach> I don't know how this works in jenkins - I was just talking about the package build right now
<dholbach> but yeah, I guess that a pre-merge test-run would stop the merge if a test failed - if that's the question
<nik90> in the old clock app, does the build fail if a test fails?
<nik90> hey also I have a utopic vm. So I tried building in that. I did bzr bd -- -S -us -uc; cd .. to get the .dsc file. How do I proceed from that?
<nik90> build filename.dsc doesnt seem to work
<nik90> it cannot find the build command
<dholbach> nik90, pbuilder-dist utopic build <bla.dsc>
<dholbach> nik90, I updated http://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging - what I get now is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922007/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Wide Web Day! :-D
<nik90> dholbach: in the app/tests/autopilot/ubuntu-clock-app/main.py file, could you comment the self.assertThat() statement. That should make the test pass for now
<nik90> dholbach: we have full ap tests in another branch which anyway removes this test
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> nik90, am I correct in assuming there's nothing to be installed into usr/bin?
<nik90> dholbach: yes, we don't have an executable
<dholbach> ok
<nik90> dholbach: although that looks bad since the old clock had a executable
<dholbach> was it just a quick shell script?
<nik90> dholbach: yeah, it eseentially called "qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml"
<dholbach> ok, I guess we can re-add that
<nik90> dholbach: btw, I think this should help you https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-clock-app/utopiccmake/+merge/225694
<dholbach> nik90, brilliant - I was just trying to do this on my own (without knowing much about cmake... ;-))
<nik90> dholbach: it was proposed a long time back by Jussi, but we couldn't merge it completely. So we took the cmake fixes from the MP but left behind the debian packaging since he said it wasn't fully working yet
<dholbach> nik90, with Jussi's changes, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922204/
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging updated with the latest
<nik90> dholbach: that is weird...the alarmsettings.so builds fine otherwise
<dholbach> I applied Jussi's changes
<nik90> dholbach: I think that's because you also did 1	=== modified file 'CMakeLists.txt'
<nik90> dholbach: which removes links to libraries we use
<dholbach> nik90, that was Jussi's changes
<dholbach> hum
<nik90> dholbach: yeah as I said jussi's changes were done some time back after which we added these libraries. That's why jussi's changes remove them
<dholbach> ah ok - let me see if I can repair this
<nik90> dholbach: can you do bzr revert CMakeList.txt alone. the rest of the files seem okay
<dholbach> no no
<dholbach> there are other changes which look like we need them
<dholbach> files were installed into the wrong place
<dholbach> ie debian/tmp/share
<dholbach> when it should have been debian/tmp/usr/share
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> dholbach: okay in that case let me ask sergieusens to do one final check of our cmake file. It seems like if we fix the cmake files, then the debian packaging will also fall in line properly
<nik90> I feel like we are searching in the dark due to the cmake stugg
<nik90> stuff*
<dholbach> nik90, right... I'm just not sure... which changes were you expecting to get from Jussi's branch
<dholbach> it was mostly just the CMakeLists.txt stuff, right?
<nik90> dholbach: no actually it was the debian/rules file
<dholbach> aha
<nik90> dholbach: I already implemented what was necessary from his Cmakelist.txt file few weeks back
<dholbach> ok ok
<dholbach> in that case, I'll back out the change again
<kalikiana> nik90: thx
<dholbach> nik90, all changes pushed - if you could have a chat with sergiusens later on, that'd be great
<dholbach> as I said: debian/tmp/share/ should be debian/tmp/usr/share/
<dholbach> nik90, if you need anything else from me, let me know
<nik90> dholbach: ok, I will check with sergiusens about this
<nik90> dholbach: thxn
<dholbach> great
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/debian-copyright/+merge/225646 looks like it needs a little love
<victorp> anyone knows how to get a qml app running full screen (no indicators)?
<popey> ooh, good question. i want to know this.
<dpm> popey, indeed. I've not had the time to look at this and the other branch I've got on the list. I'll have some hacking time this weekend and I'll fix them
<popey> k
<dpm> popey, shall we get on a hangout and do the branch review?
<popey> ya
<victorp> Kaleo, ?
<Kaleo> victorp, sir
<Kaleo> victorp, (I should not be up so early!)
<victorp> popey, I see people do it on c++
<victorp> Kaleo, ouch, forgot you moved
<popey> yeah, camera and gallery do
<Kaleo> victorp, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-window-window.html#visibility-prop
<victorp> Kaleo,  I was wondering if I can go fullscreen with qml, with no indicators
<victorp> Kaleo, ? set the visibility prop and that makes it fullscreen?
<Kaleo> victorp, with the right value of course
<Kaleo> Window.FullScreen
<Kaleo> victorp, if that does not work it sounds like something in qtubuntu is broken
<victorp> i shall try :)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, I recall you might have tried to make an app fullscreen before no?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN, was there an issue like, it would only go fullscreen if you make it fullscreen before showing the window?
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1328839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328839 in Unity 8 "Toggling fullscreen causes wrong window behaviour" [High,New]
<Kaleo> victorp, you are going to hit that bug I believe
<Kaleo> loicm, do you know if this bug requires just a fix in qtubuntu or also in other places by any chance? https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1328839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328839 in qtubuntu "Toggling fullscreen causes wrong window behaviour" [High,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> loicm, or maybe it's just an issue in Unity?
<Kaleo> it looks like the code in qtubuntu is about correct but I'm not sure
<karni> Kaleo: hey brolo, I'm trying to make anchorToKeyboard: true work from MainView, but no luck. Any other requirements in my QML code I need to have?
<karni> uhh, 7:30 AM for you d'oh
<karni> anyone else might know why anchorToKeyboard: true would not work? nik90, maybe you? :)
<karni> I pop the keyboard, and nothing changes in the UI. I'd expect bottom of my chat window to surface above the top edge of the keyboard.
<Kaleo> karni, not that I know
<karni> :(
<Kaleo> karni, I need breakfast and all now :)
<karni> Kaleo: yeah :)
<Kaleo> karni, ask timp
<karni> k
<Kaleo> t1mp rather
<karni> t1mp: hey buddy, would you happen to know why anchorToKeyboard: true might not be working as expected? any other requirements on my QML code for it to work?
<karni> t1mp: I removed the fixed height property thinkin it could be it, but no luck there
<t1mp> karni: are you using a PageStack?
<karni> t1mp: yes I am
<karni> as a child of MainView
<victorp> Kaleo: result!!!
<karni> don't tell me I can't do that :D
<karni> victorp: \o/
<victorp> as I am not toggleing I think is ok
<t1mp> karni: I think you are running into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349366
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349366 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageStack] Pages does not get correct anchored in the PageStack area" [High,Confirmed]
<victorp> popey, wrap the app on a window component and do  Component.onCompleted: {
<victorp>         this.visibility = Window.FullScreen
<victorp>     }
<victorp>  works for me
 * karni looks
<t1mp> karni: I think there was a workaround where you can put the PageStack inside an Item, but I still need to start working on that bug
<karni> t1mp: I thought I'd try that, yes
<karni> t1mp: subscribed, thank you
<t1mp> karni: something like MainView { Item { anchors.fill: parent { PageStack { ... } } }
<loicm> Kaleo: it used to work at the time I wrote it, but shell and new fullscreen decisions might have changed all that
<Kaleo> loicm, ok, greyback is on the case to check all the other parts
<Kaleo> victorp, :D
<t1mp> karni: if it works (or doesn't), please leave a comment on the bug. I try to work on a real fix next week
<Kaleo> victorp, why in the onCompleted?
<karni> ok
<Kaleo> victorp, why not Window {visibility: Window.FullScreen}
<victorp> Kaleo, why not indeed
<karni> t1mp: so, sadly, it doesn't work. do you think it's the same problem with the keyboard? even if the page didn't overlap the example red rectangle anchored at the bottom, there's no quarantee when you pop a keyboard all of the UI is shifted to accomodate space for the input method. should I file a separate bug?
<karni> t1mp: Can I detect if a keyboard is popped from QML? Is there a callback?
<popey> victorp: nice!
<t1mp> karni: there is a Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle that gives (or should give) the keyboard rectangle
<karni> t1mp: thank you
<t1mp> but I'm not very familiar with it either, I need to figure out how it works before I can fix the bug
<t1mp> karni: I think renato had the same problem with anchoring to the keyboard and after investigating he reported this bug, so I thought it is the same
<karni> t1mp: ACK, thanks a bundle
<t1mp> karni: can you add your findings with the keyboard to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349366 and I will try to figure out if they are the same or separate bugs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349366 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageStack] Pages does not get correct anchored in the PageStack area" [Critical,Confirmed]
<karni> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> thanks!
<karni> t1mp: just FYI, I did a clean package build, and it started working. (anchorToKeyboard: true, that is). not sure what was wrong before, but I have no further feedback on the problem (which seemed to be 'Invalid' on my end)
<t1mp> karni: oh that is weird. Can you still get a diff that shows what you changed?
<karni> t1mp: not really :/ but I think it was one of those dumb situations when the stuff you push to the phone wasn't really the thing you wanted to push (read: I may have not been updating it properly).
<karni> t1mp: althouh I can say I removed "other" stuff that I tried, like anchors.bottom: keyboard.top, etc
<karni> which may have played a role here (and breaking rather than helping)
<t1mp> karni: okay
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks for the pointer to the palette, that doesn't seem to cover colors for e.g action buttons though?
<seb128> do you know if that's planned?
<t1mp> seb128: we have more colors for the buttons now than we have slots in the palette, so we need to evaluate if we add more properties to the palette or solve it in a different way
<t1mp> gventuri: ^ are there online docs already giving guidance when to use which color for buttons?
<seb128> t1mp, we got a mp on settings to set the color of a button to blue
<seb128> the issue is that it codes the color in our source
<t1mp> seb128: basically it is now UbuntuColors.green for positive actions, UbuntuColors.red for negative actions
<t1mp> seb128: I haven't seen cases yet where it should be blue
<seb128> which means the day the designer decide to change the color, we need to go through every application to change them then
<seb128> could be green, sorry
<seb128> still same issue
<t1mp> seb128: yes, that's true. Maybe we need to add property color positiveAction: UbuntuColors.green to the palette
<seb128> t1mp, right, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350915 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Colors should have symbolic names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daker> Kaleo: yo, Question: why on the "share/delete" menu present on the camera app the icons are on the right ?
<Kaleo> seb128, the buttons used to use the color palette
<Kaleo> seb128, t1mp would know more
<Kaleo> seb128, (in general the palette is restricted to a limited set of colours as to ensure visual consistency)
<Kaleo> daker, not sure, it looks better? :)
<seb128> Kaleo, well, in that case it's to make an action button green without coding the "green" in our source
<Kaleo> seb128, I see
<daker> Kaleo: inconsistent, the browser have them on the left (https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/--f9KYJ8C4gI/U9rT2g9D-tI/AAAAAAAADII/UNlLyhH4A94/w435-h725-no/browser1.png)
<Kaleo> daker, agreed
<Kaleo> daker, I forwarded the question to design
<t1mp> Kaleo, daker icons for the actions overflow will be on the left also in UITK, see https://www.dropbox.com/s/355g7jptmxtzt0b/Screenshot%202014-08-01%2014.50.24.png
<t1mp> (those changes did not land yet)
<daker> t1mp: nice
<t1mp> oh, and I see the browser screenshot doesn't have divider lines inbetween the itesm
<t1mp> Kaleo, seb128 buttons now use a unique grey color that is not in the palette or UbuntColors.. and there are more cases like that with new designs from last week
<daker> t1mp: it's a custom implementation
<t1mp> Kaleo, seb128 so some components are not using the palette for all colors now, we need to fix that by extending the palettes
<Kaleo> t1mp, just a note, we have to avoid extending the palettes at most (all) cost
<t1mp> Kaleo: I don't know yet what is the "real" solution
<Kaleo> t1mp, yeah I don't know the current colors
<t1mp> Kaleo: but for example, there is no place now to put the colors for positive and negative action buttons (green and red)
<t1mp> Kaleo: all buttons used to be orange, now we have grey, red, green. And text selection became blue
<Kaleo> t1mp, ok, well, yes, the palette is the right place
<t1mp> the palette is a bit confusing right now with all the new colors. It is not always clear which color needs to be picked for each part of each component
<Kaleo> t1mp, if there is no color in the palette corresponding to these values it's annoying
<Kaleo> t1mp, visual designers need to rationalize it I think
<t1mp> maybe after rtm we have to re-think the palette
<Kaleo> t1mp, and really own the palette definition
<t1mp> Kaleo: I added ubuntu-ux to the bug because of that
<Kaleo> t1mp, ok
<Kaleo> t1mp, who is giving all the new colors?
<Kaleo> jouni?
<t1mp> I get them from jouni
<Kaleo> t1mp, ok so he has to be systematic about using and defining the palette
<Kaleo> t1mp, not just giving colors
<Kaleo> t1mp, let's let him know
<t1mp> he's not online now. We briefly discussed it last week but since we were in a hurry to get other stuff done for rtm we postponed it
<t1mp> if we decide to simply add more colors to the palette it should not be too much work
<t1mp> but the visual designers need to re-think which colors we need in the palette
<Kaleo> t1mp, yes that's the thing
<Kaleo> t1mp, taking that easy solution of extending the palette is not good in the long term
<Kaleo> t1mp, it needs to be done only if strictly necessary
<Kaleo> t1mp, good luck!
<t1mp> Kaleo: do you see a different way of getting red (negative), green (positive) and blue (text selection) in the palette?
<Kaleo> t1mp, there are only 2 possibilities:
<Kaleo> t1mp, either one existing palette value has the right color (or is made to have the right color)
<Kaleo> t1mp, or extension
<t1mp> those all used to be selected.foreground (orange)
<Kaleo> t1mp, by rationalizing the color usage the first possibility might work
<dpm> dear $DEITY, please someone change that alarms sound!
<dpm> I've got it going on on my phone and laptop now
<nik90> dpm: ?
 * nik90 pretends to not have read it :P
<Snipes> Is the list of the icons available for Ubuntu touch online somewhere?
<dpm> the thing is, it does not stop
<dpm> you're in a hangout, your phone out of reach, and it keeps ringing the alarm tone forever! :)
<nik90> dpm: well it rings for a default of 30 mins
<nik90> dpm: unless you change that default value in the alarm settings to a minimum of 10 mins
<nik90> dpm: and also that's what will make you wake up in the morning :D (atleast in my case)
<om26er> t1mp, Hi! I didn't find much clear documentation on head.actions, I am using this code in an app http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924024/
<om26er> whenever the app starts the search field and backbutton are visible.
<nik90> om26er: check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadState/
<nik90> om26er: it has exactly what you want to implement
<nik90> om26er: basically you need to use PageHeadState to switch between the search and normal mode
<Snipes> Is there any way to know what icons are available to use in the header?
<nik90> Snipes: yeah, open the Ubuntu SDK Gallery where there is a section "icons" which shows all the available icons
<Snipes> In the SDK itself?
<nik90> Snipes: yes. Qtcreator -> Tools -> Ubuntu -> Showcase Gallery
<Snipes> Oh nice. Of course I'm on my android phone and away from the computer. Is this online somewhere also?
<nik90> Snipes: not that I know of .. sry
<Snipes> That's alright. As long as its somewhere.
<elopio> jgdx: here are the changes I mentioned for your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset-page_object/+merge/229148
<popey> balloons: here?
<balloons> popey, lol, sure
<popey> ☻
<popey> balloons: I'm buzzing through http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions/+merge/220290 for example
<popey> seems to be failing spectacularly
<balloons> wow, that is STILL in progress?
<jgdx> elopio, I saw, great stuff. Will review in a bit
<balloons> and yea, I've been chattering with andrew about the rewrite for music app
 * balloons builds new calendar click
<elopio> jgdx: thanks. Let me know if you want me to correct something, because I'll keep sending some refactors and I'll just copy the style we agree on.
<popey> balloons: any ideas?
<balloons> popey, none off the top.. likely he's changed much of the UI
<balloons> popey, the music app tests are pretty custom and inflexible, so they need to be brought in line with the rest
<balloons> I'll pull it
<popey> balloons: the merge updates the tests too
<balloons> yea, but it suffers from the same problem..
<balloons> the new tests are in the same style
<balloons> anyways, I'll ping ahayzen when he gets on again.. I assume you want to land the branch asap yes?
<balloons> popey, anything else you are concerned about?
<popey> yeah, its been outstanding for a while.
<balloons> I've been working a lot with the calendar guys trying to land some massive branches and clean up bugs.. We filed some more bugs, but I think there's progress
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/def-calendar/+merge/228837 that one
<balloons> yea, that's the last one I was wanting to land. Well, I wanted to land mihir's https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1338956/+merge/226362 as well, but we discovered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [High,Triaged]
<Snipes> Has the bottom edge for the dialer app been implemented and is this code available to view somewhere?
<t1mp> Snipes: bzr branch lp:dialer-app
<balloons> popey, so what else? For clock, I've been watching https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-test/+merge/229084
<popey> those were the main ones
<popey> music & calendar
<balloons> ok, I'll be pushing calendar once the build finishes
<popey> great
<popey> thanks balloons !
<balloons> woot..
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/changerequest/
<popey> approved!
<Guest65944> Bom dia!
<Guest65944> Good morning!
<popey> beuno: will we have a "whats new" category in the click scope do you know?
<beuno> popey, I can't tell anymore
<beuno> those designs have been chaotic and unpredictable to me
<beuno> we certainly have the data
<popey> ah
<beuno> alecu may be able to answer
<alecu> popey: the designs include a category of "new apps": point 3 here: https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/store/store-home
<popey> thanks
<alecu> beuno: if we have that data, then it's a matter of adding a highlight with it. It should be a highlight without a department, like we discussed recently, if it needs to be shown on the store home.
<alecu> popey: also, we are working on having department landing pages contain *every app* in the department: point 2 here: https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/store/store-home
<alecu> that's the next big task for the apps scope, and it's bug #1337864
<ubot5> bug 1337864 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps missing in some store categories" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337864
<elopio> ping pmcgowan: dobey has replied to bug 1332629. The abort doesn't come from u1 credentials. Do you know who from system settings could look at it?
<ubot5> bug 1332629 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "lrt test found crash file _usr_bin_system-settings.32011.crash" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332629
<nik90> balloons: found a small issue with the locale stuff. I see carla did self.useFixture(fixtures.EnvironmentVariable('LC_ALL', newvalue='C')) as you recommended. However when I open the clock app, the time shown is 17:19:00 while normally only 17:19 is shown. Why does it show the seconds while the Qt locale doesn't?
<nik90> balloons: the test still passes, but it is different from real world usage
<pmcgowan> elopio, not sure, I asked chris to poke at it some more and see if he could reproduce manually based on some theories
<elopio> ok, that sounds good.
<beuno> alecu, highlights don't auto-generate atm, they are all manual
<beuno> (atm, we will in the future)
<pmcgowan> elopio, dobey analyzed it there its the same as the bug I pointed to - a qfatal call in bluettoh
<pmcgowan> tooth
<alecu> beuno: I can live with that coming post rtm (but probably before launch!)
<achiang> how can i set an environment variable for a click app?
<achiang> to debug, that is
<achiang> can i just set it on the Exec= line in my desktop file?
<achiang> nope, that doesn't work
<balloons> nik90, interesting observation. We could choose a different locale. Off the top I would assume the different is the default locale vsalue
<balloons> achiang, you need to pass it via upstart app launch
<achiang> balloons: do you have an example?
<dpm> popey, balloons, did you have that chat about all the branches that need QA attention?
<balloons> dpm, we did, minus a mic which didn't work on my edn
<balloons> dpm, if you have any you'd like to highlight, go for it
<balloons> calendar, which got a new version into the store, yay, and music were the bit two
<balloons> achiang, I'm thinking
<dpm> balloons, sounds good. I was just thinking of the two ones that we've got in the sponsoring page:
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/switch-emulators-to-proxy-object/+merge/227103
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-1347905/+merge/228917
<dpm> it'd be good for a QA person to approve them
<dpm> as I don't feel I have the AP knowledge to review them
<balloons> dpm, ahh gotcha
<balloons> yes, reminders needs to land, I'll have someone +1 it
<dpm> thanks balloons
<balloons>  on that note plars is still reviewing the mp for francis to put it on the dash
<naxuroqa> Hello! I am writing a gtk based application in vala/c and wanted to ask if it's possible to use the appindicator library via dbus / without linking to it at compile time
<naxuroqa> Is this the right channel to ask questions like this?
<dpm> hi naxuroqa, yes, this is the right channel, but everyone is really focused on the phone and the Ubuntu SDK, so you might not find many vala experts right now
<beuno> alecu, likely won't be before launch  :/
<doflaherty_> I'm trying to run on the device from QtC - but instead of my app, i'm just getting "snow"
<doflaherty_> it seems to have stopped working since QtC got updated
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
 * popey pokes balloons with ahayzen 
<ahayzen> popey, whats up?
<popey> ahayzen: i think balloons wanted to speak to you about failing music tests
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions/+merge/220290 those ones
<ahayzen> popey, ah ... most (if not all) are nothing to do with ap and are todo with us/mediascanner2
<ahayzen> popey, and are the same as the ones failing in CI
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> popey, jamesh has suggested some ideas...i'm gonna flash the later image and see what is going on...and then either fix/create mini app to show any ms2 problems to jamesh
<popey> ah okay.
<balloons> mmhmmm
<romanzonov> Hello everybody.
<romanzonov> I have a question about SDK.
<romanzonov> Why you cutted possibility to test apps width "Ctrl+F12"?
<romanzonov> And how I can test app now?
<nik90> romanzonov: hi
<nik90> romanzonov: what kind of app is yours? Pure QML app? or one with c++ plugins?
<romanzonov> nik90, hi
<romanzonov> Pure QML
<romanzonov> After last upgrade...
<romanzonov> I tried to start app with "Build->Ubuntu->something like run on device", but that was cutted too
<nik90> romanzonov: hmm
<nik90> romanzonov: I will test this tomorrow to see what happens
<nik90> romanzonov: have you tried adding a kit and then choosing the device or emulator
<nik90> romanzonov: I remember they were trying to make it make the execution similar to cmake projects where you just press ctrl+r to run it on device, or emulator or desktop
<nik90> romanzonov: the update is meant to make it easier
<ahayzen> Hey anyone around with an image <161 that could quickly test an app for me?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-02
<qtros> popey hello, Alan! How are you?
<popey> hi qtros
<qtros> popey hello again, I want to ask one question - should all core apps use new header? In shorts we have few problems with that ...
<qtros> popey or we could use old one?
<popey> For consistency we should, yes, but that's difficult for shorts, because it has multiple pages
<popey> for weather we limited the number of locations to 8
<popey> but thats not practical for shorts.
<qtros> popey solution for this problem is simple - enable scrolling in tab selection popover
<popey> t1mp: ^^ is that on your radar?
<DanChapman> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/images/multi_acc.png
<DanChapman> oops sorry wrong channel
<qtros> popey few screenshots of Shorts with new header: https://yadi.sk/d/uOyXjYqDYuBzj . "6.png" - you can see custom "toolbar" which looks like old SDK Toolbar. On "7_1.png" you can see bug - arrow from popover sometimes doesn't hide (on desktop 14.04 bug is  100% reproducible)
 * popey looks
<popey> qtros: i dont think sdk bugs in 14.04 will get fixed, so you're better using the 14.10 emulator for reference i think
<qtros> popey emulator is 14.10
<qtros> popey and sometimes little triangle doesn't hide.
<popey> I'd file a bug. there may already be one
<nystreeclimber> is anyone free for a sec ? i just need two questions answered
<qtros> popey ping
<qtros> popey in Terminal app when I am trying to type "ps -A" letter "A" is invisible. I don't know why and possible reasons for that, but if I type "A" after "-" it's always invisible
<qtros> popey Is someone working on that app? I can see "avatar.png" icon for "Panels" action which is default icon from template)
<qtros> popey fixed few bugs in shorts meanwhile)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-03
<qtros> popey ping
<qtros> popey I've found that the Gallery app behaves strange when I use pinch gestures: 1. Sometimes screen become black. 2. Zoom out doestn't work (only double tap works).
<justCarakas> does anybody here got some experience with php multithreading ?
<ikt> hello :) how does one change an entire apps theme from the light grey on lighter grey to the dark grey + light grey as seen in the first image here: https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/list-items
<justCarakas> ikt:  with css
<ikt> is that particular css already somewhere?
<ikt> i imagine it must be in the core apps source code somewhere
<Snipes> hey, is anyone having issues using ListItem.Standard?
<Snipes> Within column
<Snipes> nvm.. just needed an anchor
<diego_> hiiii
<diego_> why i can build my app html5?
<diego_> i just wrote the code at the html file
<diego_> ctrl + b and nothing happen
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-27
<ralph> hello room
<ralph> I have got a prob while trying to build quagga to a .deb excutable as done in the ubuntu repo. Does anyone know how I can do that?
<akiva-thinkpad> Hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> file:///usr/share/filemanager/qml/components/FolderListDelegate.qml:19:1: module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.2 is not installed
<akiva-thinkpad> junkins is still giving me this error.
<akiva-thinkpad> bah hes probably sleeping.
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: Do you know if jenkins supports ubuntu.components 1.2 yet?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, I have no idea
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ do you know?
<akiva-thinkpad> ty
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: curious, do you know if the sdk works on unity 8 yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> also do you know the ubuntu channel that mainly is for developing unity 8? I'd like to contribute some things if I can.
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, I think somebody mentioned that it worked there, but I haven't confirmed it yet
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: cool thanks
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, AFAIK changes to unity8 and friends are auto-published to wily
<dholbach> zbenjamin and bzoltan_ can likely confirme all the bits above
 * bzoltan_ grabs a coffee
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: Ah going to go download wily then!
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: can you take a look at this small merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/Improve-code-issue-readability
<akiva-thinkpad> the main change is refining the issues displayed when tests fail to load: http://i.imgur.com/Xzc0mov.png
<akiva-thinkpad> Prior, it used to be in one issue, and it expanded to an annoyingly large pane.
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  looks good, it will take few ten minutes to read the code and then I will test it.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: thanks.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: just curious, do you know if jenkins supports ubuntu.components 1.2 yet? its failing my patch to the filemanager app file:///usr/share/filemanager/qml/components/FolderListDelegate.qml:19:1: module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.2 is not installed
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I am wondering about that failure ... 1.2 was available already in Vivid ...
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: are there any core apps that are using 1.2 that are passing jenkins?
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  now that is a good question ... UITK itself is using it for the component gallery app... and it does pass
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I do not know by heart what APIs the core apps are using
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: do you know the lp for the uitk?
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad:  I do : lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ty
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: zbenjamin just an fyi, Jenkins is directing people here for troubleshooting: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/faq/troubleshooting.html
<bzoltan_> akiva-thinkpad: OMG
<akiva-thinkpad> o_O
<didrocks> kalikiana: bzoltan_: hey! I'm trying a basic deleteDoc(docId) in u1db and I can confirm (stringifying the database as well) that the .contents is empty (but the docId still exists). However, db.listDocs() still returns the Document that I deleted (not the contents, but the docId), and so, using it as a model, it doesn't filter it
<didrocks> kalikiana: bzoltan_: this sounds like some part of bug #1213013 isn't fixed, do you mind confirming?
<ubot5> bug 1213013 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Deleted documents show up in Query in a ListView" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213013
<didrocks> it seems to be bug #1219862 as well
<ubot5> bug 1219862 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Deleted documents show up in Database as a model" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219862
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: is wily unity8 by default, or is there two images just like there was back in 15.04?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, no, it's still unity7 by default
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach: is there a special image then? or just install through the repos?
<dholbach> yes, just install through the repos should work
<akiva-thinkpad> okay :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I guess I should have gotten this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<dholbach> that doesn't look very up to date
<dholbach> you can ubuntu-desktop-next
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> you can install ubuntu-desktop-next
<akiva-thinkpad> okay thanks
<ohmy> hello everybody
<ohmy> i'm quite confused please help me. I have two projects one depends on the other (only qml files with lot of subdirectories)
<ohmy> I'm new to .qmlproject syntax, i've copied one of the provided in examples
<ohmy> in QmlFiles section i've added the needed code from my main project but i still have foo_bar unavailable
<ohmy> How to tell qmlscene where to find the needed qml files please ?
<ohmy> is there any docs about .qmlproject  syntax ?
<kalikiana> t1mp: remember to mark a bug as Incomplete if you're asking for clarification, otherwise it's stuck at New forever https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1466410
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1466410 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tabs/Pages don't work correctly when Repeater used" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> kalikiana: hey, did you see my questions above about bug #1219862?
<ubot5> bug 1219862 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Deleted documents show up in Database as a model" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219862
<kalikiana> didrocks: sorry, I apparently missed the notification, I see it now. why are you using listDocs as a model rather than an actual model if I may ask?
<didrocks> kalikiana: no worry! At first, I was using "db" directly as the model as some examples from u1db-qt do that. Then, I wanted to check the behavior as I was seeing those additional elements with listDocs() as I thought it will return only valid docs
<didrocks> kalikiana: so the behavior was confusing, especially as I used it for debugging purpose :)
<kalikiana> didrocks: I agree it is confusing. Right now I would actually suggest you just use Query and forget about the Database. It has more features and if I could change back time, only one would exist
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, maybe a warning or something in the documentation should be written if the bug isn't fixable?
<didrocks> (and yeah, I used a query on a dummy index to fix it)
<kalikiana> it might be misleading to just deprecate it since it is needed to delete docs at least
<kalikiana> hmm
<didrocks> kalikiana: I guess at least a warning in the API doc would be good enough (and telling to use Index + Query)
<notmorpheus> Anyone know why attempting to read /bin/lesskey would hang (in Python, open() 'rb')?
<popey> notmorpheus: in an app in a click package
<popey> ?
<notmorpheus> Nah, Python script
<didrocks> zsombi: I'm sure I'm doing some wrong things in term of Layout, (like I don't understand why I need for things to look ok to set width: parent.width on a lot of components), but I wonder why setting visible: false and then visible: true without doing anything else may change some positionning?
<kalikiana> rhuddie: can you have a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1471848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471848 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Autopilot always wants to emulate Nexus10 on desktop for UITK gallery tests" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> didrocks: well, if a component is marked not to be visible, you may not even want to occupy a space for it
<zsombi> didrocks: Positioners may however not take that into acount...
<didrocks> zsombi: but when restoring, it should restore at the same place, isn't it?
<zsombi> didrocks: there were lots of bugs around that upstream, not sure whether it has been fixed everuwhere
<zsombi> didrocks: not necessarily, depends on the positioning policy
<didrocks> zsombi: I'm sure that my bugs results by a bad way of dealing with width/height, I would be happy when you get some time to get some advice/cleanup
<didrocks> (not sure when would be a good time for you)
<zsombi> didrocks: :D never and always is good
<rhuddie> kalikiana, sure, I'll take a look later on
<kalikiana> rhuddie: thanks!
<didrocks> zsombi: heh, I pushed it to https://github.com/didrocks/splitthebill. You can see that the 2 Total lines (corresponding to Total.qml) have their content switched out of the window after changing the section header back and force
<didrocks> zsombi: Basically Main.qml includes DetailsPage which includes a bunch of components (one of them being Total.qml)
<didrocks> zsombi: you will see a lot of:
<didrocks>     width: parent.width
<didrocks>     Layout.maximumWidth: parent.width
<didrocks> I'm unsure about the best practice, but I bet the issue can come from this
<didrocks> (width and height have always to be set it seems, right? they don't get an implicit width/height from their children?)
<zsombi> didrocks: without looking on your code, if you use Layout attached property, it doesn't make any sense to set the width of the component, as Layout attached widths will overrule those
<zsombi> didrocks: then, if you have a Positioner (Row, Column, etc) you don't have to set their width, height as those are set based on their children's size
<zsombi> didrocks: RowLayout or ColumnLayout are not positioners, those are layouters, so they should have a width, and they do adjust their content based on what you specify in the Layout attached properties
<didrocks> zsombi: that's what I was thinking, but I saw that if I didn't set the height on some elements, this didn't really work to me
<didrocks> zsombi: so, let me do a pass on the code, cleaning that as it's the logical way to me, and then, we can fix together my "wronglyness"? ;)
<zsombi> didrocks: if you are dealing with a RowLayout, you need to set the height, or you can use Layout.preferredHeight
<didrocks> zsombi: ah, that starts to make sense, why is that btw?
<didrocks> (Row doesn't need height, but RowLayout needs?)
<zsombi> didrocks: well, as said, Row is a positioner, it distributes teh items based on the width
<zsombi> didrocks: but RowLayout is not a positioner, si a layout distribution element
<zsombi> didrocks: Row does only care on teh widths, but RowLayout also needs to know what height should an element have, and it takes those values from the Layout.xxxxHeight and Layout.xxxWidth oproperties
<didrocks> zsombi: so, RowLayout enables to have multiple heights elements contrary to Row, am I correct?
<zsombi> didrocks: you can also simply set Layout.fillHeight, then you can be sure the element will take the full height of the RowLayout
<zsombi> didrocks: no, RowLayout has to have the height, Row doesn't care about those
<didrocks> zsombi: I think I did read the qml help too quickly or some explanation on this positions/layout distribution element are missing (at least, in my mind), do you have good refs so that I can get the concept?
<zsombi> didrocks: the only time Row uses the height (implicitHeight) when it calculates how much height shoudl it have, and that is talken from the childrenRect.height
<didrocks> but RowLayout can't do that automatically? You need to say Layout.fillHeight to have the same "behavior" then?
<zsombi> didrocks: well, not more than the QtQuick.Layouts has or eventually the QWidget layout boxes...
<didrocks> so that it's using the implicitHeight based on childrenRect.height?
<zsombi> didrocks: as said, RowLayout has to have a height, and a width, so it knows where to render its children :)
<zsombi> didrocks: Row arranges the items in a row taking into account the item width
<zsombi> didrocks: RowLayout *can* resize each element when its size is changed
<didrocks> yeah, I understood that difference (and for the width, it makes sense to me)
<zsombi> didrocks: for instance, a RowLayout whith 3 children, where the first one's minWidth = maxWidth=prefWidth, the third one minWidth=40GU, maxWidth=50GU and f=prefWidth=40GU
<didrocks> I've more issues to understand why it doesn't have another behavior for the height
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, no worry on the width, I understood the difference on that one (and it matches most of the Box models that exists in other toolkits)
<zsombi> didrocks: the the mid (second) one is having fillWidth, when you resize the RowLayout you will see the first column size not changing, the third one width changing between 40GU and 50GU, and the mid one filling th erest of the space available
<didrocks> yeah, I'm using this kind of behavior (that's why I'm using RowLayout instead of Row)
<zsombi> didrocks: but as these elements can have different height, the same applies on the height of each element
<zsombi> didrocks: you and there, in RowLayout, you can decide whether you use height: parent.height or - and I'd suggest this one - use Layout.fillHeight: true so you can be sure your sizing is correct
<didrocks> zsombi: I would expect such behavior in GridLayout, not in RowLayout TBH (at least, that the default would be Layout.fillHeight: true)
<didrocks> but I can use this anyway, now that I know there is no magic for this
<zsombi> didrocks: each Row/ColumnLayout is derived from GridLayout, so perhaps that;'s why they work like this
<zsombi> didrocks: but never the less, you have to specify a height
<zsombi> didrocks: even for a Row, you have to specify a height for each element you put in the row
<didrocks> zsombi: they never inflate based on content height?
<zsombi> didrocks: :)
<zsombi> didrocks: you still don't get it, don't you?
<zsombi> didrocks: check how a Row { Item{...} Item {...} Item {...}} works
<didrocks> zsombi: well, I get what needs to be done (like setting it), I don't understand why it's not explicit
<didrocks> implicit*
<zsombi> didrocks: if you do it like that, Row will get its height/width set implicitly
<zsombi> didrocks: ok?
<didrocks> until here, yeah :)
<zsombi> didrocks: because it is a Positioner
<zsombi> it does positioning
<zsombi> didrocks: now RowLayout *must have* a width/height set, because it is NOT a positioner
<zsombi> didrocks: it is a layout element
<zsombi> each layout element must have a size
<zsombi> like Item, Rectangle, etc
<zsombi> didrocks: ok?
<didrocks> because the "content" size doesn't change their own size (and that's by definition), am I correct?
<zsombi> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> and the content can as well (if you don't set clip: true) get outside of the parent element
<didrocks> so ok, only positioners can get some implicit height/width
<zsombi> didrocks: not from the Row/ColumnLayout
<zsombi> didrocks: only from Row/Column
<didrocks> yeah
<zsombi> didrocks: so, none of the layout element sdo force their children to take an implicit size, ever
<zsombi> didrocks: therefore you have to specify these manually
<zsombi> didrocks: if you use the width/height, you lose the dynamic resizing capabilities of the layout
<didrocks> ok, but children can change their sizes to accomodate the parent layout element
<zsombi> because you can only set a value
<zsombi> yes, they can
<didrocks> ok, starting to make sense
<zsombi> didrocks: so, for height, you can do this in a RowLayout
<zsombi> didrocks: for width, you may want to evenly fill the content available, and have a dynamic resizing... so you use the attached properties
<didrocks> attached properties, you mean Layout.<...>?
<zsombi> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> zsombi: I think I get it now, thanks for this explanation (wasn't that clear from the Qt doc to me at least :)). Let me fix my example tomorrow morning and if you don't mind, I would love you checking that I got it right so that I don't spread misinformation
<zsombi> didrocks: sure, just ping me, I'll find a slot to check it ;)
<didrocks> zsombi: thanks a lot! :)
<zsombi> didrocks: yw
 * rickspencer3 tries creating a 15.04 armhf kit
 * rickspencer3 braces
<cwayne> hiya, are there any docs/guides to writing an html5 app that can use location service?
<deekay> hi
<deekay> can someone help me with the autostart at ubuntu phone?
<deekay> wana use syncthing
<deekay> its work well, but i need to start it automatic or by a webapp ...
<deekay> the dir /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ is read-only
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<kivi> hey all
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, so, here we go: https://github.com/didrocks/splitthebill. I still have the issue when changing section (which just toggles the visibility of a page on and off). I put some questions in it based on yesterday's discussion. If you can grep on "ZSOMBI:" you should find them all :)
<didrocks> zsombi: but from what I understand, any RowLayout for example can get an implicitHeight automatically based on children's height (contrary to for instance, Item or Rectangle…)
<zsombi> didrocks: no, you did not understand it right :)
<didrocks> zsombi: tell me once you get a chance to have a look, thanks a bunch in advance!
<zsombi> didrocks: I did not say yesterday that the RowLayout does that, I said the Row does that
<zsombi> didrocks: I said RowLayout works same way as Item or Rectangle
<didrocks> zsombi: that's weird, because from my tests, it does seem to me that RowLayout does it (you will see in my // ZSOMBI: that some examples have no height)
<zsombi> didrocks: heh?
<didrocks> zsombi: for instance (when you get some time to look), the "id: priceRow" seems to have that behavior to me
<didrocks> it's a RowLayout and its height seems to be set by its content
<didrocks> zsombi: feel free to have a look when you have the time (you can maybe even commit your answers if you prefer this way)
<zsombi> didrocks: which one is that file_
<zsombi> ?
<zsombi> ah, DetailsPage.qml
<didrocks> yep :)
<zsombi> didrocks: that component makes no sense... why do you use RowLayout there, if none of the component sare using the layouting? Then, each UITK component has an implicit size
<zsombi> didrocks: I see TextArea uses the maximumWidth, doe sthat work at all?
<zsombi> didrocks: so in this case the layout works as positioner, as the size is not decided by the layout, but by the components themselves, and the layout cannot affect its sizes
<didrocks> zsombi: it's indeed for the maximumWidth in the TextArea, and it seems to work?
<zsombi> didrocks: what happens if you size the view to be smaller in width_
<zsombi> ?
<didrocks> zsombi: setting it to 3 gu and it works as expected
<zsombi> didrocks: no, resize the view with the mouse
<zsombi> didrocks: I did not ask to change the value
<zsombi> of the component, the view
<didrocks> zsombi: ah, so it's basically fallbacking to width: maxWidth
<zsombi> didrocks: will the text area resize? no
<didrocks> and it's set
<didrocks> so no resizing
<zsombi> didrocks: no, it doesnát
<zsombi> did if you set the minimumWidth to ex 10GU?
<didrocks> yeah, I see, basically the width is set, without resizing capability
<zsombi> didrocks: as the first and the last label layouting is not set, nothing will happen
<didrocks> so RowLayout is transformed as a positionner
<didrocks> and so, the height is implicit from children
<didrocks> that's right?
<zsombi> didrocks: have you printed its height out onHeightChanged?
<didrocks> zsombi: just did that, get one event (I guess once all children are initialized)
<zsombi> didrocks: and the height is set?
<didrocks> yeah
<zsombi> didrocks: hmm... interesting then! so then somewhat acts as the positioner... I did remember it differently, seems they fixed that
<didrocks> zsombi: that's a behavior which makes sense to me (at least ;)), but yeah, maybe they changed it if too many people were puzzled about it
<zsombi> didrocks: but then woudl be interesting to see how it works with the proper layouting used... try to set minimum and maximum for both blabels and text area, then resize the window runtime
<didrocks> zsombi: I guess that's the case of id: tipRow (a little bit lower)
<didrocks> it has one element with Layout.fillWidth: true
<didrocks> no height set
<didrocks> and indeed, the slider changes its width based on parent's size, and the height is set (the event is fired once with a value)
<zsombi> didrocks: no, there you have a width set for the RowLayout
<zsombi> didrocks: I meant to set the max and min inside this RowLayout, where you don't have width or height set
<zsombi> didrocks: in the priceRow
<didrocks> zsombi: well, without any set width on RowLayout, as you told, minimum/maximumWidth doesn't work
<didrocks> I just have a set width on my TextField, when resizing the window (the whole RowLayout is shifting)
<zsombi> didrocks: yes, but I asked you to set all min and max for the two labels and the text area
<zsombi> didrocks: or you say you've set it and it doesn't work?
<didrocks> zsombi: I have set min/max to all of the children (so the 2 labels and text area), the RowLayout don't have any width and it doesn't work (it has the behavior I explained above ^)
<zsombi> didrocks: as expected
<zsombi> didrocks: so the auto-height seem to be fixed in the layouter, so I'd expect the same in the ColumnLayout
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, that removes some of my questions.
<zsombi> didrocks: so then make sure you set the width
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, or I'm using a Row, which makes more sense in that one
<zsombi> didrocks: but instead of width: parent.width binding, I'd suggest you to switch to anchoring
<didrocks> ah?
<didrocks> why?
<zsombi> didrocks: well, depends, if you want to control the width of the text area to fill the remainder space, you should use RowLayout
<zsombi> didrocks: it is more performant to use anchors than width bindings
<didrocks> zsombi: good to know, changing that and pushing a new rev then
<zsombi> didrocks: width binding is evaluated each time the width is changed, anchors do not do that
<didrocks> of course! didn't think about it :)
<didrocks> zsombi: I guess TextField and Label's height are implicitely set based on Font's size?
<zsombi> didrocks: I mean they do, but that is solved under the hood, and does not go through the binding system, which width: parent.width doies
<zsombi> didrocks: nopez
<zsombi> Label height is, TextField not
<didrocks> zsombi: hum, so if you look at billName, I didn't set an height for it?
<zsombi> didrocks: Label paintedHeight is, I mean. the size is not
<didrocks> zsombi: any idea why I didn't need to set the height on billName thus?
<zsombi> didrocks: implicitHeight = clientRect.height, that's why :)
<zsombi> childrenRect not clientRect, sorry... childrenRect.height takes into account the paintedHeight
<didrocks> so, it does set an implicitHeight based on its content?
<didrocks> ok :)
<zsombi> and this is done internally
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, changed this and switched to anchors (pushed a new rev). So there are only 2 remaining ZSOMBI: question in the code (one about the icon size and one about the element one) + there is then this bug when clicking on sections
<zsombi> didrocks: could you point me to the files having those Qs?
<didrocks> zsombi: sure, one is in Main.qml, and the other in pages/DetailsPage.qml (at the very end)
<zsombi> didrocks: so Page?
<didrocks> zsombi: sorry, the other one is in components/AddRemoveInt.qml
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, Page
<didrocks> I guess it's its internal implementation doing that
<zsombi> didrocks: Page fills its parent automatically... that was a mistake we have to live with... and header is always overlayd the Page content, and MainView is responsible on scrolling in/out the header
<zsombi> overlaid
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, that's what I reckoned
<zsombi> didrocks: if you want to disable this, set anchors.fill: undefined, then you have to do the anchoring youtself!
<zsombi> didrocks: but beware that header management may get broken afterwards!!!
<zsombi> next
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, that makes sense ;)
<didrocks> so the Button + icon?
<zsombi> didrocks: hmm....
<zsombi> didrocks: the Button reisizes its width automatically... unless you set a width, or a maximumWidth
<zsombi> didrocks: is that what you are asking there?
<didrocks> zsombi: well, the resizing is weird for the last element in DetailsPage.qml
<didrocks> zsombi: if you uncomment //iconName: "add", then the size is way bigger than just the icon's additional width space
<zsombi> didrocks: uh, I checked the AddRemoveInt.qml... not at the DetailsPage yet
<zsombi> didrocks: DetailsPage, when you set an icon, it also adds some margins, perhaps that is what you see... screenshot?
<didrocks> zsombi: the margins are a little bit large (;)) as you can see here: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/qmltest/withicons.png
<didrocks> in comparison of: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/qmltest/withouticons.png
<zsombi> didrocks: wow!!! that's bad!
<zsombi> didrocks: smells of a bug!
<didrocks> zsombi: isn't it? ;) I wonder if that's due to the RowLayout around the Buttons…
<zsombi> didrocks: as long as you don't have any layouting property attached, it shouldn't, but it would be good to check that
<zsombi> didrocks: byt the button is not in the RowLayout, it is below it, right?
<didrocks> zsombi: right, sorry, it's in an Item
<zsombi> didrocks: and all you do is you anchor it to th eright of the item...
<didrocks> right, the first to the left, the second to the right
<zsombi> exactly
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, I have a minimal reproducer, let me open a bug
<didrocks> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11952349/ is enough
 * zsombi break, bbl
<didrocks> bug #1478839
<ubot5> bug 1478839 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Adding iconName to Button screw its automatic sizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478839
<mcphail> popey: have been away for the weekend so just got your message. I haven't documented anything about a non-minimal SDL as it is basically just the minimal SDL with most of the config options switched on! I see bschaefer has opened an interesting new branch which I'm keen to test
<didrocks> zsombi: thanks a lot for your answer on the layout system! Now that it seems that the RowLayout changed its behavior compared to what we discussed yesterday, things make sense to me! :)
<zsombi> didrocks: yeah... I was outdated on that front, sorry :)
<didrocks> zsombi: no worry, I prefer that that me being totally out of any rationale understanding on why that was different from my observations :)
<popey> Kaleo: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1468341 being worked on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468341 in camera-app "Camera pictures have the wrong resolution" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> (Got bitten by this at the weekend, annoyed that video taken on mx4 was 720p and not 1080p 🙁 )
<dpm> hi JamesTait, I've been pointed out to bug 1478653 - do you happen to know where the "Highlights of the week" message can be translated? I can't find it on the templates here: https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/
<ubot5> bug 1478653 in Ubuntu Translations "Ubuntu Store: number of strings are in English instead of being in Russian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478653
 * JamesTait looks
<JamesTait> dpm, https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/+pots/devportal/ru/+translate?direction=backwards&memo=1030&start=1020 is where it appears.
<JamesTait> dpm, in fact, https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/trunk/+pots/devportal/ru/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=highlight is probably better. ☺
<dpm> JamesTait, ah, thanks. It seems the bug report mistakenly said highlight*s*, which is why I could not find the string!
<JamesTait> dpm, it took me a couple of attempts as well. ☺
<didrocks> kalikiana: hey, are you sure that bug #1271973 was fixed? I can confirmed that I don't get the whole document
<ubot5> bug 1271973 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Results from U1db.Query contain only indexed fields, not the whole document" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271973
<kalikiana> didrocks: lemme check
<kalikiana> didrocks: that was not fixed. the bug status is correctly set to Confirm. there was a change meant to address it but it broke ABI
<kalikiana> didrocks: the better approach is here https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<kalikiana> not sure what the state of it is, though, I haven't had time for a while to actively work on things
<didrocks> zbenjamin: maybe you can give a look (I saw that you reviewed other u1db branches) on that one? ^
<didrocks> kalikiana: any workaround for now than listing in Indexes all fields you need?
<kalikiana> didrocks: I don't think so
<didrocks> kalikiana: ok, do you think you have time for pushing this MP a little bit? I think that's quite a bad one for developer experience in particular
<cwayne_> hiya, is there a way to programatically get my app's writable directory path?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-29
<kivi> hi all
<kivi> i'm trying to build a self contained snappy package which has zsh. It requires ncurses; now should I download Ncurses, and extract into my zsh directory? If yes, what folder should I put it in?
<kivi> should I create a folder called "dependencies" or "src" [already exists], and put it in there?
<kivi> or am I doing this all wrong?
<kivi> actually I'll ask ubuntu packaging.
<dholbach> good morning
<kivi> dholbach, morning
<kivi> dholbach, because click packages/ snaps are statically linked, do I need to provide every single dependency, or should I be relying on some dependencies from the system?
<kivi> does that make sense? I'm just wading into this.
<dholbach> hey kivi
<dholbach> kivi, you don't necessarily need to link statically - you could also bundle libraries which are necessary and set someting like LD_LIBRARY_PATH (or something) if that makes things easier
<dholbach> clicks/snapps can only require a framework to be installed, not packages as in the .deb based world
<dholbach> I don't know if there's a list of packages that are guaranteed to be in the snappy base...
<kivi> dholbach, the question for me is knowing what I can and can not use. Like for example; I can't use an installed python interpreter, so I need to bundle one myself, right?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> if you log into your phone (or emulator) you can try it out
<dholbach> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ python
<dholbach> -bash: python: command not found
<dholbach> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<dholbach> on the phone right now you can even use 'dpkg -l'
<dholbach> on a snappy based system that won't exist anymore
<kivi> dholbach, okay, but if I want to be on the safe side, I should bundle all the dependencies myself? Or will that come at a huge cost?
<dholbach> it'll be a bigger download for your users
<kivi> dholbach, but performance will still be fine?
<dholbach> yep
<kivi> dholbach, okay thanks!
<kivi> Once I get this down, I think I'll make a few youtube tutorials on this.
<dholbach> kivi, excellent - thanks a lot! :)
<dholbach> dpm, I think we wanted to talk about https://strawpoll.me/4482403/r at some stage
<dpm> dholbach, didn't we make a decision already to use ubuntu-app-devel@?
<dholbach> dpm, I can't remember - I'm happy to update developer.u.c and let folks on both lists know
<dholbach> ah developer.u.c is already up to date
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have any deployment news? :)
<rpadovani> popey, mzanetti I would love a feedback by you on bug #1478094
<ubot5> bug 1478094 in Ubuntu Notes app "Tags wil not allow you to tap okay until the word is released from the keyboard" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478094
<mzanetti> rpadovani, what kind of feedback?
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mzanetti> hmm
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wait for an upstream solution or disable predictive text?
<mzanetti> rpadovani, well, there is an upstream solution
<rpadovani> really?  I wasn't aware of
<mzanetti> rpadovani, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/
<Elleo> rpadovani: it sounds like you're checking for text before enabled the Okay button, you can fix that by checking for text or the text field's inputMethodComposing being true
<mzanetti> rpadovani, inputMethodComposing
<rpadovani> mzanetti, Elleo thanks :-)
<dholbach> dpm, did mhall119 say anything about deploying developer.u.c soon?
<dholbach> or do we just need to wait for IS to take care of the ticket?
<dpm> dholbach, as far as I understood it from the call with Mike, we're now just waiting for IS to work on that ticket
<dpm> dholbach, RT #83291
<dpm> I'll have to see if they need some prodding
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> I can't see the current status atm, as I can't log into the RT system for some reason
<dholbach> it appears unchanged
<dholbach> it's "size estimate: L"
<dholbach> so might take a bit longer
<dpm> yeah, I could now log in
<dholbach> dpm, the ticket will need escalation
<dholbach> <jacekn> dholbach: nope nothing is blocking it other than lots of tickets with higher priority
<didrocks> zsombi: small question about ListItems: I'm using the new ones from 1.2 (with leading/trailingActions), I was wondering if it can be combined with the Expandable one in any blessed way?
<dpm> dholbach, ok, will work on escalating it, thanks for following up
<zsombi> didrocks: nopez, I'm working on expansion
<dholbach> dpm, thank you!
<didrocks> zsombi: I guess a current solution would be (if no leading/trailing actions are shown) to listen to pressAndHold and change the height?
<karni> "If the ListItem contains a component which contains an active MouseArea, the clicked signal will be supressed when clicked over this area." -- even if the contained MouseArea is smaller? I'm having an issue where the ListItem's clicked signal is not emitted (I have MouseAreas within, but smaller)
<karni> Any ideas?
<popey> JamesTait: any news on whether we can get rid of all the clutter in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/ ?
<JamesTait> popey, it's still being worked on.
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> popey, is there a maximum length to the changelog/what's new field in the store? I thought you were going to have to cut the list of changes we had this time ;-)
<kalikiana> if only those were even visible in the ui
<kalikiana> very time I update I briefly see what apps there are, then they're gone, and if by any chance I remember what they were I'll have to dig it up in uappexplorer
<ahayzen> kalikiana, you can see the what's new when you press'n'hold the app in the app scope? if thats what you mean?
<kalikiana> hmmm press and hold doesn't seem to work anymore, it's loading forever
<ahayzen> kalikiana, yeah its really slow at loading, but if it does you can see the changelog/reviews there
<kalikiana> oh, it can't cope with my network for some reason trying to login to a coffee shop that's two streets down and totally out of range
<ahayzen> hah!
<kalikiana> I would think an installed app should somehow be... installed
<kalikiana> yet it only works with wlan
<ahayzen> yeah i guess half of the information is stored locally
<ahayzen> but like the reviews etc is probably remote
<kalikiana> indeed the changelog is there
<ahayzen> \o/
<kalikiana> so I guess if I can write down all apps before hitting "update" and spend 10 seconds each, I can hunt down the changes
<ahayzen> yeah lol
<kalikiana> sadly I'm not seriously going to
<kalikiana> so I will stick to uappexplorer's "recently changed" view
<kalikiana> thanks anyway for the tip
<ahayzen> np
<mcphail> having a changelog on the update screen would be a great boon
<DanChapman> wow now that's an interesting bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1479464
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479464 in Dekko "[Dekko 0.5.6]: fail to open mailboxes with USB tethering network" [Undecided,New]
<mcphail> DanChapman: all I can say is doing things in the _other_ direction (using Dekko on the desktop and connecting via USB/phone) works well
<DanChapman> mcphail: yeah i'm not sure what the problem is tbh. Dekko doesn't do anything _special_ here. Cool to know it works the other way round though.:-)
<DF_> hi
<DF_> some one here??
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-30
<kongsu> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, small question about delegates in listView vs refering by id. I had an leading and trailing actions defined within the component itself. However, reading the documentation, for perf reason, you say rightly to put them at outside
<didrocks> like at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.ListItemActions/
<didrocks> so, I tried to do that in bhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/11966640/, but I can't access to the item attached to this delegate
<didrocks> value is indeed the index, but I want to access through that index to the correct delegated item
<zsombi> didrocks: there's no item attached to a delegate
<zsombi> didrocks: you cannot do that
<zsombi> didrocks: the thing is that those items are cached, and disappear whjen you scroll out
<zsombi> didrocks: I am checking what are you doing... but I don't get it
<zsombi> didrocks: contentItem is a single item, not an array
<didrocks> zsombi: basically, I want when clicking on "edit" to run a function() on the delegated object
<zsombi> didrocks: and it contains all the list items visible at a time... + the cached ones
<zsombi> delegated object?
<zsombi> didrocks: why woudl you do that?
<didrocks> zsombi: BillListItem content
<didrocks> zsombi: before, it was inlined
<didrocks> (before looking at your perf comment in the doc)
<zsombi> didrocks: why everyone wants to rape ListView?
<didrocks> rape?
<zsombi> didrocks: ListView visualizes a model, you shoudl work on models not on the items, the delegates only visualize the model, they should never do more
<zsombi> didrocks: so if you want too much on a ListItem, you are designing your app wrongly
<zsombi> didrocks: beside, listview.contentItem[value] is just wrong
<didrocks> zsombi: so, basically, you mean that edit() just call the edit on the model? that doesn't sound like controller separated from model
<zsombi> didrocks: ListView.contentItem is a single item, not an array, you cannot access the visible list items like that
<didrocks> got that
<zsombi> didrocks: then, actions do get the index, so they can do whatever is needed based on that
<zsombi> you can do whaveter you want wit separate functions, preferably on the action level, so mbased on the model data and the index you can do your magic
<zsombi> not saying that the edit should be on teh model, but it should be separated from teh delegate (which is btw a Compinent, from which ListView creates the items)
<zsombi> didrocks: so what you should do is to have this function either in the action, which does turn on some whatever page or whatever it is needed to edit the model data from the index
<zsombi> or to have this function somewhere else, but definitely not in the listview's delegate
<didrocks> zsombi: so, let's say I implement this edit() on another handler
<didrocks> zsombi: now,  in the ListView, I want that a long press to call this edit() as well, you would pass the handler to each ref?
<zsombi> didrocks: by handler you mean in a different module?
<zsombi> or in a different document?
<didrocks> different document
<zsombi> didrocks: so this handler would be a page?
<zsombi> didrocks: if it is, you use a PAgeStack, then you push the new page with the parameters you need
<zsombi> didrocks: in the action you can reference the ListView.model, right?
<zsombi> didrocks: if the model has a get funtion (like ListModel does) then you simply pass the entire model.get(value) as parameter to the push function
<bregma> folks, I'm looking for information on help apps proposed for the Unity 8 environment -- are there plans or something in the works?
<didrocks> zsombi: right, but it means that the ListItem will have a reference to the handler to call that function on long press event forinstance
<didrocks> zsombi: it has some from the model, of course, but it adds another coupling?
<zsombi> didrocks: thats' why I asked what a handler is, a Page you want to open, or what?
<zsombi> didrocks: beside, now you want long press, in your sample you have trailing actions :)
<didrocks> zsombi: no, it's another Component { function edit() { /* do stuff */ }}
<zsombi> didrocks: component...
<didrocks> zsombi: this is just an example for something where the event is in the ListEvent
<didrocks> ListItem*
<zsombi> didrocks: a Component cannot have anything else but an item in it...
<zsombi> didrocks: or you meant Item {....}
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, sorry for being a qml newbie, but I think you got what I meant
<didrocks> so yeah, an Item { }
<zsombi> didrocks: that's why I'm asking, in orde rto drive you I need to know what you want :)
<didrocks> so, I have an Item { function edit(model, value) { /* do stuff with model, value */ }}  being a controller
<didrocks> (or model being data-bound)
<zsombi> didrocks: so, if this handler component (i.e. QtObject { id: handler; function edit(data) {...}}) is in teh same document as the ListView, then you can give the whole data to the edit
<zsombi> didrocks: like ListItem.onPressAndHold: handler.edit(modelData)
<didrocks> ok, so I need to data-bound to all ListItem elements the handler?
<didrocks> (so that they can act on it)
<zsombi> didrocks: if you want it in the Action, then if you know the model id, and if the model has the get() function, you can do the following: Action.onTriggered: handler.edit(theListItemModel.get(value))
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, which is quite easy because the Action is outside of the ListItem/ListView (and just attached), but I think you meant that for the listItem I just pass the whole handler object as a property binding (and then, use the modelData)
<zsombi> didrocks: you never pass whole objects in QML :)
<didrocks> ref*
<zsombi> didrocks: the same woudl be if you'd have the Actions inside the ListView btw
<didrocks> well, you pass the reference, right?
<didrocks> (so I guess a pointer)
<zsombi> didrocks: when you use Actions, you should think that these, on right click, appear in teh context menu of the ListItem
<zsombi> didrocks: yes
<zsombi> didrocks: and, what you pass to the edit() is the content that is visualized by the ListItem
<didrocks> zsombi: hum, let's take back that edit() method being on the ListItem (the edit() acts on the model anyway)
<didrocks> shouldn't I would be able in my case to directly call then:
<didrocks> onTriggered: edit()
<didrocks> ?
<zsombi> didrocks: onTriggered being the Action's one?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> that's the first thing I tried
<zsombi> didrocks: the Action being in the trailing?
<didrocks> yep
<zsombi> or leading?
<zsombi> ok
<didrocks> trailing
<didrocks> but doesn't matter I guess
<zsombi> didrocks: so, if you check what I've said before, the Action part applies to it
<didrocks> I would have thought that would call the edit() method on the ListItem element that has this trailing attached
<didrocks> (as it's in context)
<zsombi> didrocks: these actions - as said - will also be in the menu, so the menu won't necessarily be in the ListItem, right?
<zsombi> didrocks: so the Action cannot be linked to the ListItem
<zsombi> only
<didrocks> zsombi: it's not attached to a menu in that case, so only to a ListItem, but it's not executed in context of the ListItem right? Otherwise edit() would be accessible as it's a function on my ListItem
<zsombi> didrocks: you need to know on what model the action has been triggered, and only if the value parameter is not invalid
<zsombi> didrocks: it will be shown in the menu context menu of the ListItem as well
<didrocks> ah, that's what you mean by "content"
<didrocks> context*
<zsombi> didrocks: and as Actions are generic, you don't know where these can be used
<didrocks> got it
<zsombi> s/can/are
<didrocks> I thought you told that the Item would be in context
<didrocks> yeah, ok, that's why I misunderstood your last part :)
<zsombi> didrocks: so, the Actions you give there do not have a clue on what "context" are they used atm
<zsombi> i.e a ListItem, Menu, Button, CheckBox, etc
<zsombi> or even in the Header...
<didrocks> ok, making sense
<zsombi> didrocks: value is the only thing that drives you, it can be an integer, a string, whatever
<didrocks> yeah, it's the index of the model, right? (index which can be a hash key)
<zsombi> didrocks: so if value is defined, then you can assume (as you are the app developer ;) ) that it was triggered from the known ListView, so the model can also be accessed, and then get() function, and you have the whole data you need in place
<zsombi> yes
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, I think I understood how to properly implement it now. Many thanks!
<zsombi> didrocks: yw :)
<mihir> hey popey
<mihir> popey: i have reviews some of MP from Gray and kunal.
<mihir> When  you have talk with Gray , could you ask him to revert pot file changes ?
<mihir> from that , the MP becomes too large in terms of lines and fie changes , which is not neccery
<mihir> popey: ^
<mihir> Good night.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-31
<kivi> popey, or balloons, or mhall119 ping? I just want to confirm that the documentation about installing the sdk by using the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa -- is no longer needed.
<kivi> ratherhttps://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<kivi> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<kivi> I have been installing the sdk from the repos on 15.xx, and its been working fine. Where as I have seen people with issues when they try to install via using that ppa.
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> hey, is it possible to filter a model with SortFilterModel on multiple model property (like pattern matching property1 or property2 or property3…)
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> it seems there is no test for this, so I guess not really possible? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/tests/unit/tst_components/tst_sortfiltermodel.qml
<didrocks> as u1db doesn't support this sort of filtering, is there any best practice to achieve that, or doing the filtering manually will be performant enough?
<didrocks> kalikiana: any idea? ^
<kivi> didrocks, good question~
<DanChapman> didrocks: looks like it will only accept a single string as it's property http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/filterbehavior.h#L28
<DanChapman> which would mean you would have to create a custom implementation of a QSortFilterProxyModel which can filter on multiple roles
<didrocks> DanChapman: yeah, I think doing that in pure javascript can be a little bit slow though, so having to resort/filter it in C++, let's see if any of the SDK guys have thought/experienced it
<DanChapman> didrocks: I didn't mean do it in javascript :-D rather it would require a c++ plugin to achieve what your after
<popey> balloons: yet another reason why we need on-device testing :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1480167
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480167 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator no longer starts" [Critical,New]
<kivi> Hey popey, just a quick yes or now question. You know that fellow who made a click package bundling a java virtual machine; Did he have to statically link the Java Virtual Machine? I'm just kind of confused whether this is the way to do it.
<kivi> no*
<popey> kivi: no idea, I didn't build it
<kivi> popey, daw... :/  I'm just struggling to figure out that if I need to say, include a python interpreter in my program (because app armor won't let it through), whether I need to bundle one statically into my application.
<popey> well there is no guarantee that python will be on the image, so yeah, you should I imagine
<popey> see checkbox, that's a python app
<kivi> popey, ty!
<kivi> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<didrocks> hum, it also seems that I can't filter on subproperties (like the one brought by u1db model) via SortFilterModel
<didrocks> like filter.property: 'contents.title', the pattern never matches (contrary to a simple docId)
<didrocks> I tried as well filter.property: 'contents["title"]' or alike
<didrocks> kalikiana: when you get some time, this one as well ^
<didrocks> I guess that's https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<mcphail> popey: you might want to make the orientation fixed in don't crash: http://themcphails.uk/dc.png
<popey> mcphail: uh
<popey> what device is that ?
<mcphail> krillin
<mcphail> (I can break _anything_ )
<mcphail> popey: automatic orientation breaks on the restart screen
<popey> ugh
<popey> ok thanks
<ogra_> DanChapman, this flickering trashcan when scrolling is making me crazy, could we fix that at some point ?
<popey> Mission accomplished
<popey> if user = ogra then flash_trash
<ogra_> haha
<DanChapman> flickering trash icon??
<ogra_> in the message view ... there is a trashcan icon at the top right
<popey> got a bug number?
<ogra_> if you scroll it goes active/inactive all the time
<ogra_> very distracting :)
<mcphail> yes - it would be good to be able to press delete when the screen is still scrolling
<DanChapman> ah... gotcha. Yes that prevents segfaults when destroying an oxide webview while the view is still scrolling.
<ogra_> well, you could make it a no-op without switching the icon state :)
<ogra_> (and cache the request until the scrolling is over)
 * ogra_ finds it awesome that this is the only bug bothering him btw :)
<DanChapman> That's a nice idea! i'll create an issue to get that done :-)
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1480154
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480154 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar not running on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ta
<ogra_> user your converged phone then :P
<davmor2> ogra_: snappy hasn't fix that yet so all your fault
<popey> odd, works here
<popey> what version of package you got?
<davmor2> popey: it's in the bug
 * popey scrolls down
<popey> dunno what the hell is generating that error
<popey> eds probably?
<davmor2> popey: also this is a fresh install so I don't know if there are any deps missing that you might have and I don't
<popey> ah, you probably need the sdk ppa
<davmor2> well fresh install from the ppa I mean not the desktop
<popey> but yeah, probably missing a dependency maybe
<davmor2> popey: I'll grab the sdk ppa see if that improves things, I think reminder/notes has the same issue, but music and dekko are both fine
<davmor2> popey: still the same :(
<davmor2> popey: and it is reminders that has the same issue
<popey> sverzegnassi: pushed latest docviewer to store
<sverzegnassi> popey: fix for bug 1479483 will wait a bit more for being released, but it's ok! thank you! :)
<ubot5> bug 1479483 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Docviewer available only in side stage mode on N10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479483
<popey> thats okay, nobody uses n10 :)
<mhall119> dholbach: yay for subclassing \o/
<mhall119> dholbach: that all looks much cleaner now
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: do you want me to leave a review in LP?
<dholbach> whichever way you prefer
<mhall119> not sure why I'm responding to you in here instead of #ubuntu-community-team :/
<dholbach> I'm also happy to repropose the branch against trunk
<mhall119> well, it's got an approval review now, I can top-approve too if you want
<dholbach> mhall119, what do you think about the pages being recreated with every importer run
<dholbach> and do you know if dpm pinged the webops folks again about the deployment ticket?
<mhall119> dholbach: I got anthonyf to bump the priority on the RT yesterday
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/snappy-docs-import/+merge/265004 has the complete work from davidcalle and myself
<dholbach> mhall119, brilliant!
<mhall119> I think deleting and re-creating could be dangerous, I'd prefer updating them in-place, but that would require more complexity too
<dholbach> ok... I think I just remember a case from the LTP from aeons ago where we had a primary key hit MAX_INT because of this practise
<dholbach> I'll look into fixing that next then
<dholbach> apart from that I'm happy where we're going - having multiple snappy branches and snapcraft in the developer site should be no problem any more now
<mhall119> yeah
<dholbach> if you have any other complaints^Wsuggestions, let me know
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know off the top of your head if there's a cleverer way to find articles by URL other than doing something like [a.get_absolute_url() for a in cms.models.Page.objects.all()]? :-)
<dholbach> mhall119, if not that's fine and I'll dig deeper
<mhall119> dholbach: there should be
<mhall119> in traditional django, urlconf resolvers can do it
<mhall119> I don't know about django cms though, but there must be something
<dholbach> ok, thanks - I'll take a look
<popey> JamesTait: you know I keep moaning about https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/ ?
<popey> JamesTait: well I've been told there's an app in that list which needs review. I have NO way of knowing which one
<popey> there are 19 in the list.
<JamesTait> popey, you have not other information than "an app needs reviewing"?
<JamesTait> *no
<JamesTait> Not even "My app needs review" from someone identifiable? Or "FOO:app version 1.7 needs review"?
<popey> i have now, yes, because the developer told me
<popey> but it's been sat there with nobody reviewing it
<popey> because we can't tell one that needs review from one that doesn't
<popey> it shouldn't get to the point that a developer has to go round poking people to get a review, the list should show ones needing a review.
<beuno> popey, I sent out an email with the details
<beuno> on how, why, etc
<JamesTait> popey, allow me to direct you to someone who can bump the priority of that. ^^ 😉
<beuno> so reviewers could clean it up
<beuno> also, click reviews should be an extreme exception that usually gets rejected
<popey> I don't think that covers this problem.
<popey> there are 19 things in this list https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/
<popey> one of them needs a review, 18 do not (I believe)
<popey> it is erronesly classifying things that _once_ failed as being failed, and shows them as needing our attention
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/2998/review/0.1/ for example
<popey> or does it? I can't tell.
<beuno> as I explained in the email
<beuno> just reject the ones that don't apply anymore
<popey> I don't know if I'm talking gibberish, but that's not the problem at hand.
<dholbach> beuno, maybe we can talk through an example case here?
<dholbach> if you look at the list of reviews, there's 0.4 of wifitransfer
<dholbach> while 0.5 is in the store already
<dholbach> mhall119, it's cms.utils.page_resolver.get_page_queryset_from_path() <3
<beuno> dholbach, yes, 0.4 needs rejecting
<dholbach> beuno, it looks like 0.4 had a negative auto-review
<dholbach> should the store have auto-rejected it?
<beuno> dholbach, it was requested as a manual review
<beuno> hence, on the list
<beuno> the store will auto-reject soon, if a newer version is approved
<dholbach> ok, so for some more days reviewers will have to clean up the queue every now and then?
<beuno> dholbach, there's the current queue to clean up, and then it should be pretty light touch, until it's back to what it used to be-ish
<dholbach> thanks a lot - it looks like auto-rejections will help
 * beuno nods
<beuno> and again, reviews need to be an exception
<popey> thanks.
<beuno> if it's common, there's something else to fix
<beuno> I'm seeing a lot of people just asking for manual review on rejection instead of addressing the issues
<kalikiana> just saw this on Android and kinda wondering if one day we can have that in the apps scope https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.ideashower.readitlater.pro/join
<kalikiana> it's the same app, if already installed it'll be updated, and you get a development release
<JanC> kalikiana: that link is useless if you don't have a Google account  :)
<kalikiana> JanC: sorry about that. have a look http://geraldfield.org/google-play-store-pocket-beta-opt-in.png
<JanC> so I sort off guessed right what it was about (I think Valve has something similar in their Steam store?)
<JanC> that would be nice indeed
<JanC> *sort of*
<JanC> kalikiana: I don't think "regular" users should see beta versions though
<JanC> by default, I mean
<kalikiana> JanC: yeah. the way Google does it is actually by way of joining a G+ community beforehand
<kalikiana> so you wouldn't see it in the store out of the box
<kalikiana> JanC: although plenty apps simply put their beta in the actual play store because they clearly disagree with having to require that extra step
<JanC> well, ugh about having to join G+ etc.
<kalikiana> in fairness if you use the playstore you already have an account anyway
<kalikiana> but personally I see nothing wrong with just making it a button in the store
<JanC> could be semi-hidden in a "hold icon"-activated screen
<JanC> possibly requiring a "secret" key if developers prefer a closed beta
<kalikiana> yeah if you have something like croudfunding or internal testing that'd be required
<kalikiana> a voucher code maybe
<kalikiana> and then it only shows up in the store if you have that
<JanC> or if you don't want 10k people to comment on your app based on a buggy beta release  :)
<bregma> if I am writing a tool to be packaged in a click or a snap, should I stick to the XDG guidelines for finding data (eg. check $XDG_DATA_HOME etc) or is there some better way?
<bregma> I seem to be using Python for the tool
<bobi> hello I need some help for a html5 application build for armhf
<bobi> it is giving me this error  :-1: error: Unknown module(s) in QT: webkit
<bobi> the same app for desktop is fine
<kalikiana> bregma: yes, xdg is your best option. all paths are defined in terms of those variabes and will work across devices
<bregma> cool, thanks
<kalikiana> it's especially important to respect them as under confinement you won't be able to read/write arbitrary folders
<kalikiana> eg. ~/.config/myappname only works if you get the correct foldername
<kalikiana> bregma: webkit is deprecated. you should be using oxide
<kalikiana> not sure off head where the docs for that are
<kalikiana> somewhere on developer.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-01
<kivi> jeepers...  hurry up click
<kivi> I wish they gave me a better idea how long creating the framework would take.
<popey> kivi: creating a framework?
<popey> oh, a kit?
<kivi> popey, erm yah
<kivi> its done now :P
<popey> \o/
<popey> it can take a while, ssd ftw :)
<kivi> huzzah!
<popey> huzzah indeed
<kivi> I think I got this static linking down. I hope to submit an app to the competition you posted on your podcast.
<popey> oooh
<popey> yay
<kivi> \o/
<svij> yay for the ubucontest ;)
<ogra_> hah, tiny rifles
<ogra_> popey knowledge spreads :)
<kivi> tiny rifles?
<ogra_> html5 offline game ...
<ogra_> just hit the store
 * kivi really needs to get a device
<popey> ogra_: oh sweet!
<popey> \o/ more games
<ogra_> yeah :)
<rockn> Hello, i trying to embed fullcalendar in a html5 app. my app is a tabs style. the calendar is not on the first tab and it is not shown when I select the tab. I think I have this problem : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10340362/jquery-fullcalendar-not-rendering
<rockn> but I don't know where and how write the answer in my code...see my code here : https://github.com/wood-galaxy/CDL/tree/full-calendar
<DF_> hi some one here??
<kivi> DF_, yep
<kivi> sleepy
<DF_> ok nice, can some one see my projeto
<kivi> projeto?
<DF_> my web app doesnt run
<DF_> project*
<kivi> DF_, what app?
<DF_> i've done everything right and he doesnt run on my mx4
<DF_> a web app
<kivi> DF_, you sure it isn't running into app armor?\
 * kivi is not a html5 dev
<DF_> yep
<DF_> i'll send the link to the files
<DF_> https://mega.nz/#!aIUXUIAb!nnbLaCOcghF67pygDYowDjsVpdQSW6S04uEq9JJhZrk
<kivi> DF_, why are you using mega, and not launchpad?
<DF_> kivi i'm kind used to mega
<kivi> DF_, isn't it just an upload site?
<DF_> yep
<DF_> i've not set yet the ssl on launchpad
<DF_> meter i've not configured launchpad on my pc yet
<kivi> DF_, You should try launchpad. It makes it much easier for devs here to looka t your code.
<DF_> beter*
<DF_> ok
<DF_> i'll configure launchpad right now
<kivi> :)
<D0k_> hi all!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-02
<rockn> Hi ! How to adapt this code http://fullcalendar.io/docs/display/render/ in my html5 app ?
<ashivliving> hello
<neochapay> hello i have error on deply my binary app on device Debug-helper> Executable was not found in the PATH
<neochapay> what i do wrong?
<aquarius> Starting to believe I'm stupid. If I have a QML component A which inherits from B, then I use an A, I can use A's properties, right? In this case, it's PageWithBottomEdge from UCS — it's a pure QML component; I import PageWithBottomEdge, I use a PageWithBottomEdge component, I try to set head.actions on it, and it says Cannot assign to non-existent property "head". What am I doing wrong?
<aquarius> No. Wait. The problem is not with PageFromBottomEdge
<aquarius> The exact QML example on https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Page/ just doesn't work and throws the same error.
<aquarius> appdevs, ping :)
<aquarius> this is not helpful, having documentation which doesn't work :(
<popey> :)
 * popey notes there is a "file a bug" link at the bottom of every page
<aquarius> am in the process of doing exactly that :)
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1480697 filed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480697 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Example on Page QML documentation does not work, Cannot assign to non-existent property "head"" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-01
<renatu> mcphail, hi, which version of owncloud are you using?
<mcphail> renatu: i'm actually on nextcloud, which is, i think, a simple fork of 9.0.something
<mimecar> hi
<mimecar> is there an image pack with all the controls you can use on Ubuntu Touch?
<mimecar> I would like design a mockup first
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-02
<ahoneybun> mhall119_: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/02/best-converged-apps/
<ahoneybun> holy crap
<renatu> appdevs, my snap app is crashing during the startup. How I can debug it. Since I can run it with gdb as normal app
<renatu> *I can not run
<popey> renatu: you should be able to use gdb, i have before, for snaps
<popey> from outside the snap
<renatu> popey, how do you launch the app with gdb? gdb /snap/bin/<app-name> does not work
<popey> i think you need sudo
<popey> sudo gdb /snap/bin/foo
<renatu> popey, thanks works with: sudo gdb /bin/bash /snap/bin/<app-name>
<LarreaMikel> Hi! is this the proper channel to ask about the ubuntu SDK (for app development)?
<LarreaMikel> Does the Design tab on the SDK work? It throws the following error when I try to switch to "design mode".
<LarreaMikel> Invalid property name "foregroundColor".(M16)(23:17)
<LarreaMikel> I suppose that I should ask this by mail
<JanC> LarreaMikel: this channel is fine, but I'm not sure the people who can help are around right now  :)
<LarreaMikel> JanC: ok, thank you
<LarreaMikel> I will try asking for help again tomorrow
<LarreaMikel> ;)
<JanC> e-mail is also an option, of course
<LarreaMikel> JanC: yeah, but the "app-devel" mailing list is not very active....
<JanC> I think bzoltan is one of the people who work on the SDK
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-03
<bzoltan> JanC: It is the right channel and I am th eright person. I will help LarreaMikel if he pings me. The mailinglists and the telegram groups are active too.
<LarreaMikel> Hi! I will ask again the about the SDK.
<LarreaMikel> Does the Design tab on the SDK work? It throws the following error when I try to switch to "design mode". Invalid property name "foregroundColor".(M16)(23:17)
<popey> LarreaMikel: no
<LarreaMikel> popey: thank you ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-04
<ahoneybun> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/get-started/design-values
<ahoneybun> this looks sooo nice
<ahoneybun> but all the time mockups
<ahoneybun> https://uappexplorer.com/app/katanafruit.fmulcar
<ahoneybun> that's using an old framework
<popey> sure, but it's a webapp so it largely doesn't matter
<ahoneybun> oh
<ogra_> popey, didnt the app scope recently start hiding snaps with obsolete frameworks ?
<popey> ogra_: indeed it does. Good job ubuntu-sdk-14.10 isn't an obsolete framework :)
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10*
<popey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42 Oct 14  2014 /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10.framework
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ^ from my pro 5
<ogra_> good
<mimecar> The latest stable version of the SDK is the 15.04, isn't it?
<popey> yeah, i see frameworks up to 15.04.7 on my device
<mimecar> thanks popey
<mimecar> I will develop this month with Ubuntu Touch
<kalikiana> timp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/acceptTheOptionSelector/+merge/301478
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, hey is there a way to get the duration of audio before it plays? it seems to always be 0
<pmcgowan> ah I see the bug now
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, yeah there is a bug somewhere in media-hub IIRC :-)
<pmcgowan> bugging jhodapp about it now
<jhodapp> ha nice pun ;)
<ahayzen> \o/
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, so what did you to, set a short timer?
<pmcgowan> do that is
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i don't think i understand the question, do in what case ?
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, how do you get a valid duration on the player bar
<ahayzen> if the duration is zero... it sets it to 1 for the player bar, until a valid result appears
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i wonder if bug 1604735 is also linked/affected by the same issue
<ubot5> bug 1604735 in Ubuntu Music App "After opening the music-app, if it preloads a queue this should be playable from the indicator-sound straight away and not after a play + pause cycle" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604735
<ahayzen> jhodapp, seems when you set the source it needs to pre roll to find out the duration ... but for ^^ bug i need to double check it isn't our side
<jhodapp> ahayzen, that is not music-app's fault, that's just how the system works
<jhodapp> I'd even mark that as not a bug
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> i'd sortof expect it todo what the bug states
<ahayzen> as there is a queue of songs loaded, and if you press play in the music app it plays... just if you do it in the indicator it doesn't, until you have pressed play+pause in the music-app
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, I see this workaround which seems to be a one time timer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22214029/
<pmcgowan> I agree thats a bug
<jhodapp> ahayzen, must be just what other platform you come from...on iOS it works like Ubuntu does now
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, oh yeah! i forgot about that :-)
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, that seems broken, present a playlist that wont work?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, but why would you bring up something like the music-app to play music but then start it from indicator-sound the first time?
<pmcgowan> i tried a quick play pause but that didnt fool it
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, jhodapp ^^ code snippet should probably be linked to the duration bug, basically if you query it MediaPlayer object after a bit of time, it does give you the duration
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, I can programmatically add a playlist from things without UIs to play them
<ahayzen> jhodapp, they open via launcher...but play via a smart-watch (which uses MPRIS)
<pmcgowan> or I may have closed the app then went back to play them
<jhodapp> yeah, I could see those cases indeed...these would be enhancements as it's not currently how it works
<jhodapp> plus I'd want to check with design...this functionality hasn't been speced out
<jhodapp> but I'd also not expect as a user for something that hasn't played yet to take over the current player
<jhodapp> so maybe it's only in the case of there not being a current player set at all
<ahayzen> jhodapp, FYI i've commented on bug 1494031, stating how our workaround works and linking our code in the music-app
<ubot5> bug 1494031 in Canonical System Image "Duration of track is zero/unchanged when source is set" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494031
<jhodapp> ahayzen, thanks
<stanton> i am trying to compile the Doom 3 source code in ubuntu 16.04 i keep getting errors with zlib png jpeg-6 glew idlib (no such file or directory)  c++: error: 3/neo/libs/zlib: No such file or directory   looks like that
<stanton> anyone know of how to fix these errors for the doom 3 source?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-01
<nero29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nero29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nero29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nero29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jorik5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jorik5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jorik5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jorik5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arahael15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arahael15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arahael15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<arahael15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kambiz8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kambiz8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<phoe24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phoe24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<phoe24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bobe9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bobe9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bobe9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bobe9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ketas1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ketas1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ketas1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ketas1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iamtakingiteasy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iamtakingiteasy> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Slumlord_8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Slumlord_8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Slumlord_8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Slumlord_8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<prawnsalad5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<prawnsalad5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<prawnsalad5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dindon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dindon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dindon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dindon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ignacio11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ignacio11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ignacio11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ignacio11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ishaq27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ishaq27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ishaq27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ishaq27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yano8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yano8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yano8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yano8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Victorsueca28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Victorsueca28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Victorsueca28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Faylite18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Faylite18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Faylite18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Faylite18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<K0HAX5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<K0HAX5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<K0HAX5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<K0HAX5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<and> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<and> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<and> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<and> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<edong2310> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<edong2310> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<edong2310> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<edong2310> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<irv26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irv26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irv26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irv26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dx24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dx24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dx24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dx24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EdSaperia1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EdSaperia1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EdSaperia1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EdSaperia1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mon4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mon4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mon4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mon4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nikow1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikow1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nikow1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nikow1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<suim4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<suim4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<suim4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<suim4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mundus201810> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mundus201810> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mundus201810> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mundus201810> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<^v> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^v> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^v> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^v> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ricardus21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ricardus21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ricardus21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ricardus21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CrunchyChewie8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CrunchyChewie8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CrunchyChewie8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CrunchyChewie8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<opung29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<opung29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<opung29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<opung29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<moved> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moved> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<moved> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moved> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<codebam26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<codebam26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<codebam26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<codebam26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ohelig5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ohelig5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ohelig5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ohelig5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<doaks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<doaks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<doaks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<doaks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest95115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest95115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest95115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest95115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MalReynolds6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MalReynolds6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MalReynolds6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MalReynolds6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jwhisnant26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jwhisnant26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jwhisnant26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jwhisnant26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ManyRaptors12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ManyRaptors12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ManyRaptors12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ManyRaptors12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oleo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oleo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rohan11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rohan11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rohan11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rohan11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<conno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<conno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<conno> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<conno> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lausefuchs15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lausefuchs15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lausefuchs15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lausefuchs15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kasa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kasa> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kasa> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kasa> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pyrotechno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrotechno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pyrotechno> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pyrotechno> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Taylor9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Taylor9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Taylor9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Taylor9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<weq3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<weq3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dodobrain> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dodobrain> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dodobrain> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dodobrain> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<chek> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chek> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chek> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chek> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<snowolf11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<snowolf11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<snowolf11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<snowolf11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bonn33324> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bonn33324> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bonn33324> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bonn33324> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tesu19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tesu19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tesu19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<todevil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<todevil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<todevil> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<todevil> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kameloso21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kameloso21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kameloso21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kameloso21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ripazha26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ripazha26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ripazha26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ripazha26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zx316> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zx316> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zx316> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zx316> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest52626> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest52626> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest52626> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest52626> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-02
<fford> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fford> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Edane20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Edane20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Edane20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Edane20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elkalamar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elkalamar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elkalamar> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elkalamar> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dx20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dx20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dx20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dx20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Silversword22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Silversword22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Silversword22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Silversword22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oso96_200023> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oso96_200023> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oso96_200023> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oso96_200023> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zic6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zic6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zic6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zic6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bjs1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bjs1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bjs1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bjs1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<olspookishmagus6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<olspookishmagus6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<olspookishmagus6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<olspookishmagus6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MJ9416> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MJ9416> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MJ9416> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MJ9416> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Menche7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Menche7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Menche7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Menche7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<VampiricPadraig> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<VampiricPadraig> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VampiricPadraig> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<VampiricPadraig> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ddstreet13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ddstreet13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ddstreet13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ddstreet13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest85043> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest85043> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest85043> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest85043> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vdamewood6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vdamewood6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vdamewood6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vdamewood6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<darkengine26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkengine26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<darkengine26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<darkengine26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<primalz21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<primalz21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Caraway27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Caraway27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Caraway27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Caraway27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<manish10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<manish10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<manish10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<manish10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boredguy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nevolution26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nevolution26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nevolution26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nevolution26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<submain5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<submain5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<submain5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<submain5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CoJaBo11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CoJaBo11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CoJaBo11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CoJaBo11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Captain_Beezay> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Captain_Beezay> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Captain_Beezay> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Captain_Beezay> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<abrotman7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abrotman7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<abrotman7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<abrotman7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Algernop13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ben640> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ben640> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ben640> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ben640> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Arokh24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Arokh24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Arokh24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Arokh24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Shibe20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shibe20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shibe20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Shibe20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sdx2311> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sdx2311> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sdx2311> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sdx2311> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pixelz16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pixelz16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pixelz16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pixelz16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<armin8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<armin8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<armin8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<armin8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badpixel1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badpixel1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badpixel1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badpixel1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<purrdeta5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<purrdeta5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<purrdeta5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aykut23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aykut23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aykut23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aykut23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest51933> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest51933> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest51933> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest51933> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MeiR> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MeiR> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MeiR> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MeiR> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<promote> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<promote> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<promote> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<promote> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GuntherDW16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GuntherDW16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GuntherDW16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GuntherDW16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SkyPatrol> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SkyPatrol> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SkyPatrol> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SkyPatrol> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<m4v3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m4v3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<m4v3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<m4v3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mrkirby1536> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrkirby1536> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mrkirby1536> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justif29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justif29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justif29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justif29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DarkMukke21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DarkMukke21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DarkMukke21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DarkMukke21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lucy_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lucy_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lucy_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lucy_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-03
<felco28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<felco28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<felco28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<felco28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ihavoc> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ihavoc> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ihavoc> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ihavoc> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Syfer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Syfer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Syfer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Syfer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<James_T24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<James_T24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<James_T24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pavlushka> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pavlushka> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pavlushka> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pavlushka> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<guntbert16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guntbert16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<guntbert16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<guntbert16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matze16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matze16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matze16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noonehere4u11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noonehere4u11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noonehere4u11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noonehere4u11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-04
<ozymandias9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ozymandias9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozymandias9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozymandias9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozymandias9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<savoir-faire8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<savoir-faire8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<savoir-faire8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<savoir-faire8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<savoir-faire8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cisien19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Cisien19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cisien19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cisien19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MJ9427> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MJ9427> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MJ9427> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MJ9427> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MJ9427> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Connecting> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Connecting> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connecting> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Connecting> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Connecting> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TroniQ89> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<TroniQ89> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TroniQ89> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TroniQ89> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TroniQ89> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SleePy21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SleePy21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SleePy21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SleePy21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SleePy21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<swapgs15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<swapgs15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<swapgs15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<swapgs15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<swapgs15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Techman17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Techman17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Techman17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Techman17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Techman17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mar77i_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mar77i_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mar77i_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mar77i_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mar77i_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dh12823> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<dh12823> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dh12823> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dh12823> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dh12823> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hook54321a> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<hook54321a> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<hook54321a> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hook54321a> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hook54321a> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hook54321a> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Arirang> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Arirang> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Arirang> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Arirang> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Arirang> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Arirang> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<annieslmaos> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<annieslmaos> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<annieslmaos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<annieslmaos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<annieslmaos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<annieslmaos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mindjuju24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mindjuju24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mindjuju24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mindjuju24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mindjuju24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mindjuju24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zaratustra11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<zaratustra11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<zaratustra11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zaratustra11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zaratustra11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zaratustra11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<No> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<No> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<No> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<No> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<No> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<No> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<qew> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<qew> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<qew> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qew> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qew> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qew> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xiti18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Xiti18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Xiti18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xiti18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boredguy> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<boredguy> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<boredguy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boredguy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boredguy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boredguy> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JustTheDoctor12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<JustTheDoctor12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<JustTheDoctor12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JustTheDoctor12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JustTheDoctor12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JustTheDoctor12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<avelardi2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<avelardi2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<avelardi2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<avelardi2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<avelardi2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<avelardi2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tallguy8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<tallguy8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tallguy8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tallguy8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tallguy8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tallguy8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eido1on> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<eido1on> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eido1on> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eido1on> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eido1on> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Minkar> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Minkar> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Minkar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Minkar> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Minkar> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest45420> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest45420> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest45420> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest45420> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest45420> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest45420> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<urdh24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<urdh24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<urdh24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<urdh24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<urdh24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<urdh24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<maxalt4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<maxalt4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<maxalt4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maxalt4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<maxalt4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<maxalt4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nesthib> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nesthib> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nesthib> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nesthib> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nesthib> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nesthib> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fredrikhl> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<fredrikhl> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<fredrikhl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fredrikhl> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fredrikhl> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fredrikhl> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ricardus1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Ricardus1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ricardus1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ricardus1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ricardus1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ricardus1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<__idiot__> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<__idiot__> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<andirc5089> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<andirc5089> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<andirc5089> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andirc5089> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<andirc5089> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<andirc5089> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<betawaffle21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<betawaffle21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<betawaffle21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<betawaffle21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<betawaffle21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<betawaffle21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<modin24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<modin24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<modin24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<modin24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<modin24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d9b4bef917> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<d9b4bef917> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<d9b4bef917> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d9b4bef917> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d9b4bef917> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d9b4bef917> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<p3pp3rb0x> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<p3pp3rb0x> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zapy7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Zapy7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Zapy7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zapy7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zapy7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zapy7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CeBe11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<CeBe11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<CeBe11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CeBe11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CeBe11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CeBe11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thevdude13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<thevdude13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<thevdude13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thevdude13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thevdude13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thevdude13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<uptime16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<uptime16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<uptime16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<uptime16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<uptime16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<uptime16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest22524> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest22524> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest22524> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest22524> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest22524> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest22524> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ldunn13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ldunn13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ldunn13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ldunn13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ldunn13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ldunn13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Deusdeorum15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Deusdeorum15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Deusdeorum15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Deusdeorum15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Deusdeorum15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Deusdeorum15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<orliesaurus3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<orliesaurus3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<orliesaurus3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<orliesaurus3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<orliesaurus3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<orliesaurus3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-05
<TReK15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<TReK15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<TReK15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TReK15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TReK15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TReK15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nkuttler10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nkuttler10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nkuttler10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkuttler10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nkuttler10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nkuttler10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lestaty> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lestaty> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest3950> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3950> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest3950> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest3950> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nstr19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nstr19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nstr19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nstr19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ollien> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ollien> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ollien> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ollien> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ollien> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<guest3546> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<guest3546> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<guest3546> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guest3546> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<guest3546> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<guest3546> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest4689> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest4689> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest4689> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest4689> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest4689> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest4689> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ProClifo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ProClifo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ProClifo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ProClifo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ProClifo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ProClifo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<michagogo27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<michagogo27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<michagogo27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<michagogo27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<michagogo27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<michagogo27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Spaulding21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Spaulding21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Stummi8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Stummi8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Stummi8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stummi8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Stummi8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stummi8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Holo1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Holo1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Holo1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Holo1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Holo1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Holo1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<therock247uk19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<therock247uk19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<therock247uk19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<therock247uk19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<therock247uk19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<therock247uk19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trisk8> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<trisk8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<trisk8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trisk8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trisk8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trisk8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<maskedlua26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<maskedlua26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<maskedlua26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maskedlua26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<maskedlua26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<maskedlua26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dwarf20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Dwarf20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Dwarf20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dwarf20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dwarf20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dwarf20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<APLU17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<APLU17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<APLU17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<APLU17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<APLU17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<APLU17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ms782118> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ms782118> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ms782118> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ms782118> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ms782118> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ms782118> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cylon512_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<cylon512_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cylon512_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cylon512_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cylon512_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<RyanKnack17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<RyanKnack17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<RyanKnack17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RyanKnack17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RyanKnack17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RyanKnack17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fryst> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<fryst> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest55898> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest55898> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest55898> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest55898> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<captain420> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<captain420> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<captain420> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<captain420> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<captain420> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<captain420> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<macker15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<macker15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<macker15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<macker15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<macker15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<macker15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fford14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<fford14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<fford14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fford14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fford14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fford14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<strengthen23> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<strengthen23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<strengthen23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<strengthen23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<strengthen23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<k6ka21> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<k6ka21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<k6ka21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<k6ka21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<k6ka21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<threeFifths> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<threeFifths> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<threeFifths> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<threeFifths> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<threeFifths> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lolmac> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lolmac> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lolmac> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lolmac> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<lolmac> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ghormoon4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ghormoon4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ghormoon4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<KindOne> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<KindOne> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<KindOne> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<KindOne> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<KindOne> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DLange6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<DLange6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<DLange6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<DLange6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<DLange6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<amar> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<amar> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<amar> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<amar> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<amar> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Pidgeotto16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Pidgeotto16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Pidgeotto16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Pidgeotto16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Pidgeotto16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ziddey8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ziddey8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ziddey8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ziddey8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ziddey8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Menche27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Menche27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Menche27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Menche27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Menche27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ben_zen2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ben_zen2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ben_zen2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ben_zen2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ben_zen2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<FireFly24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<FireFly24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<FireFly24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<FireFly24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<FireFly24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Rune_K> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Rune_K> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Rune_K> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Rune_K> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Rune_K> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bleepy21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bleepy21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bleepy21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bleepy21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bleepy21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ktechmidas> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ktechmidas> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ktechmidas> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ktechmidas> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ktechmidas> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest42469> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest42469> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest42469> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest42469> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest42469> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TriangleSausage1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TriangleSausage1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TriangleSausage1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TriangleSausage1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TriangleSausage1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ljharb3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ljharb3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ljharb3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ljharb3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ljharb3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SkIzZaTo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dirtyroshi> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dirtyroshi> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dirtyroshi> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dirtyroshi> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<dirtyroshi> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ChickenSoup_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ChickenSoup_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ChickenSoup_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ChickenSoup_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ChickenSoup_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<October> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<October> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<October> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<October> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<October> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kspencer1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<kspencer1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<kspencer1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<kspencer1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<kspencer1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<neo-cool> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<neo-cool> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<neo-cool> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<neo-cool> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<neo-cool> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<haza-w6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<__idiot__> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<__idiot__> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<__idiot__> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<__idiot__> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<__idiot__> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Michail1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Michail1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Michail1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Michail1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Michail1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<spirit_pact> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<spirit_pact> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<spirit_pact> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<spirit_pact> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<spirit_pact> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Erenzie12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erenzie12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Erenzie12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Erenzie12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Erenzie12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rwg20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rwg20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rwg20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rwg20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<rwg20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Diamond14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Diamond14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Diamond14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Diamond14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Diamond14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Diamond14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ugjka7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ugjka7> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ugjka7> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ugjka7> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ugjka7> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ugjka7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TheoM23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TheoM23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheoM23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TheoM23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<TheoM23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TheoM23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<limbo15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<limbo15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<limbo15> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<limbo15> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<limbo15> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<limbo15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Vercas5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Vercas5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Vercas5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Vercas5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Vercas5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Vercas5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest97436> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest97436> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest97436> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest97436> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest97436> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest97436> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<darkengine14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Matrixiumn> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Matrixiumn> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Matrixiumn> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Matrixiumn> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Matrixiumn> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Matrixiumn> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nstr0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nstr0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nstr0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nstr0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nstr0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nstr0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<K0HAX22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<K0HAX22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<K0HAX22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<K0HAX22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<K0HAX22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<K0HAX22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest28984> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Caraway11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Caraway11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Caraway11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Caraway11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Caraway11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Caraway11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sm0rux_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sm0rux_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sm0rux_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sm0rux_> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<sm0rux_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sm0rux_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CC6614> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<CC6614> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<CC6614> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<CC6614> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<CC6614> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<CC6614> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hammer06518> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hammer06518> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hammer06518> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hammer06518> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<hammer06518> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<hammer06518> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<samfty> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<samfty> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<samfty> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<samfty> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<samfty> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<samfty> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<marduk1912> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<marduk1912> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<marduk1912> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<marduk1912> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<marduk1912> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<marduk1912> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<biberao14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<biberao14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<biberao14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<biberao14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<biberao14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<biberao14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SunTsu29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SunTsu29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<SunTsu29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<SunTsu29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<SunTsu29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<SunTsu29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
